# Νέες φορολογικές ρυθμίσεις για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες από το 2014



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα,

Σκέφτηκα να ανεβάζουμε εδώ ό,τι νεότερο μαθαίνουμε για φετινές αλλαγές που μας αφορούν ως ΕΕ. Το πρώτο, για το οποίο μόλις με πληροφόρησε ο λογιστής μου, είναι ότι το πρόστιμο για καθυστερημένη κατάθεση δήλωσης ΦΠΑ είναι, πλέον, 1000 ευρώ. Ναι, χίλια. Ένα με τρία μηδενικά μετά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2014)

Ανατριχιαστικό. Σε όλα τα χρόνια που είμαι επαγγελματίας, μου έχει τύχει να καθυστερήσω, μια-δυο φορές εκ παραδρομής, όπως μου έχει τύχει να καθυστερήσω να πληρώσω έναν λογαριασμό επειδή τον ξέχασα. Αν λοιπόν ο μόνος λόγος καθυστέρησης είναι επειδή το ξέχασες, αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με πολλές ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες και υπενθυμίσεις για να μην το ξαναξεχάσεις ποτέ. Αλλά αν καθυστερείς επειδή δεν έχεις τα χρήματα, ίσως τα ξόδεψες για να μη σου κόψουν το ρεύμα, τι νόημα έχει να προστίθενται χιλιάρικα στον λογαριασμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2014)

Πρόσεξε: δεν λέει να πληρώσεις, λέει να υποβάλεις τη δήλωση. Αν δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις, επιτρέπονται διάφορες ρυθμίσεις, πληρώνεις κάτι λίγο έναντι κλπ.

Το θέμα με την καταβολή του ΦΠΑ είναι, βέβαια, το γνωστό. Αν (μεγάλο αν) έχεις εισπράξει τα χρήματα, βάλε τα στην άκρη και μην τα αγγίζεις. Δεν είναι δικά σου. Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με εξοφλήσεις διμήνου, τριμήνου, τετραμήνου και βάλε, που δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιες στον χώρο μας.

Άλλο θέμα επίσης, τι θα γίνει όταν συμπληρωθεί π.χ. η πρώτη χιλιάδα καθυστερημένων δηλώσεων και πάρει είδηση ο κόσμος τι συμβαίνει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η μη αναλογικότητα του προστίμου (έχω πληρώσει πρόστιμα, μικρότερα, επειδή ξέχασα να υποβάλω δήλωση για μηδενικό ΦΠΑ) δείχνει ότι έχουν κουζουλαθεί εντελώς οι αποπάνω. Πόσους θέλουν να σπρώξουν σε καταστροφικές και αυτοκαταστροφικές λύσεις; Ξέρετε: να τα κάνουν όλα μαύρα, να φύγουν στο εξωτερικό, να ψηφίσουν κόμματα της δραχμής, τέτοια. Έστω λοιπόν ότι κάποιος μένει μόνος του και αρρωσταίνει και πάει στο νοσοκομείο (εκεί όπου πλέον δεν θα πληρώνει το 25ευρο) και δεν υποβάλλει εγκαίρως τη δήλωση. Θα του ρίξεις και χιλιαρικάκι να σε θυμάται στις επόμενες εκλογές; Ας βρούμε και κάποια πρόσθετη τεκμηρίωση προτού ετοιμάσουμε τις βαλίτσες μας για μέρη όπου πρυτανεύει λογική.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Εδώ λέει ότι επιβάλλεται και το πρόστιμο των 1000 ευρώ και η προηγούμενη προσαύξηση του 1,5%. Αν αληθεύει, τότε η καθυστερημένη υποβολή δήλωσης ΦΠΑ θεωρείται από το κράτος σοβαρότερη παράβαση από την παραβίαση κόκκινου φαναριού (700 ευρώ)! Μπράβο, να τους χαιρόμαστε. 
Πιστεύω ότι για τους περισσότερους μεταφραστές ένα πρόστιμο 1000 ευρώ είναι εξοντωτικό - τι πιστεύει ότι θα κερδίσει το υπουργείο αν υποχρεώνει όποιον αργήσει να κάνει τη δήλωσή του (δηλαδή αυτόν που δεν θέλει να κλέψει ή να κρύψει κάτι, απλά έχασε μια προθεσμία) να κλείσει τα βιβλία του και να μπει στην ανεργία; Κάποιος συλλογικός φορέας πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθεί γι' αυτά.
Εντωμεταξύ, νομίζω ότι αν δεν πληρώσεις την πρώτη δόση της δήλωσης (τουλάχιστον 40% αν δεν κάνω λάθος), η δήλωση θεωρείται άκυρη άρα λογικά θα επιβληθεί και τότε το πρόστιμο. Οπότε το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο δόκτορας είναι υπαρκτό: αν έχεις κόψει την απόδειξη και δεν σε εξοφλήσουν μέσα στο τρίμηνο, δεν θα μπορείς να πληρώσεις το 40% οπότε την πάτησες... Άντε να αρχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε πληροφορίες για το πόσο εύκολο είναι να ανοίξει κανείς μεταφραστικό γραφείο στην Κύπρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2014)

Αφενός, νομίζω ότι προθεσμία 20 ημερών είναι αρκετή για να κλείσει κανείς τα βιβλία του εφόσον δεν κόβει αποδέιξεις μέχρι τις 15 του επόμενου μήνα, όπως είναι συνήθως λογιστική πρακτική...
Όσο για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, έχω γράψει από καιρό ότι κτγμ το μήνυμα είναι σαφές: Συνεταιριστείτε. Θέλουμε να έχουμε απέναντί μας οργανωμένα λογιστήρια και όχι ψιλούς και πελταστές.


dharvatis said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, νομίζω ότι αν δεν πληρώσεις την πρώτη δόση της δήλωσης (τουλάχιστον 40% αν δεν κάνω λάθος), η δήλωση θεωρείται άκυρη άρα λογικά θα επιβληθεί και τότε το πρόστιμο. Οπότε το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο δόκτορας είναι υπαρκτό: αν έχεις κόψει την απόδειξη και δεν σε εξοφλήσουν μέσα στο τρίμηνο, δεν θα μπορείς να πληρώσεις το 40% οπότε την πάτησες.


Όσο γι' αυτό, Χαρβ, νομίζω ότι δεν ισχύει όπως το γράφεις, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω έγκυρη τεκμηρίωση οπότε όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεταιριστείτε. Θέλουμε να έχουμε απέναντί μας οργανωμένα λογιστήρια και όχι ψιλούς και πελταστές.


Σύμφωνοι. Αλλά επιμένω: η μη αναλογικότητα των προστίμων ή των ποινών δεν δημιουργεί κράτος δικαίου. Απλώς κάνει το μπάχαλο πιο μπάχαλο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, έχω γράψει από καιρό ότι κτγμ το μήνυμα είναι σαφές: Συνεταιριστείτε. Θέλουμε να έχουμε απέναντί μας οργανωμένα λογιστήρια και όχι ψιλούς και πελταστές.


Δεν το κατάλαβα ακριβώς - τι εννοείς;


drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό, Χαρβ, νομίζω ότι δεν ισχύει όπως το γράφεις, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω έγκυρη τεκμηρίωση οπότε όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει.


Πάντως, όταν υποβάλλεις τη δήλωση μέσω Internet, το taxis σε προειδοποιεί: Θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε το ποσό της 1ης δόσης μέχρι τις 20 [του μηνός]. Η καθυστέρηση πληρωμής του οφειλόμενου ποσού, συνεπάγεται τις νόμιμες επιβαρύνσεις (Ν. 4174/13, αρθρ. 53 & 57). Λογικά, στις επιβαρύνεις αυτές θα περιλαμβάνεται πλέον και το πρόστιμο των 1000 ευρώ. Και στο έντυπο της ταυτότητας πληρωμής γράφει ότι «Για να ολοκληρώσετε τη διαδικασία υποβολής της δήλωσής σας πρέπει να μεριμνήσετε για την καταβολή του ποσού, […] το αργότερο μέχρι την…» κ.λπ., άρα η διαδικασία υποβολής δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί αν δεν καταβληθεί το ποσό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2014)

Εννοώ ότι *κτγμ* υπάρχει πίεση να μειωθεί ο αριθμός των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών και προωθείται η δημιουργία εταιρειών. Από τους ταξιτζήδες και τους γιατρούς μέχρι ...όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοώ ότι *κτγμ* υπάρχει πίεση να μειωθεί ο αριθμός των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών και προωθείται η δημιουργία εταιρειών. Από τους ταξιτζήδες και τους γιατρούς μέχρι ...όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.



Ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος ίσως, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει πίεση να μειωθεί ο αριθμός και όλων των μισθωτών εργαζόμενων, και προωθείται (πάντα) η δημιουργία εταιρειών. Το είπε πρόσφατα και ο Μητσοτάκης...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Μίλησα με το λογιστή μου και μου είπε ότι το πρόστιμο ισχύει για τις δηλώσεις του 2014, δηλαδή όχι για την τωρινή που αφορά το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του '13 - όχι ότι πήρα θάρρος να καθυστερήσω, το καταθέτω απλώς για να βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Σιγά την παρηγοριά...

Η κατάσταση είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε «δώστε και σώστε» (in.gr: Χ.Θεοχάρης: «Δώστε όσα μπορείτε» για να γλιτώσετε τις κατασχέσεις) και «δεν μας σώζει τίποτα» (tovima.gr: Τσουχτερά πρόστιμα από την Εφορία). Βλέπουμε πάλι στα πρόστιμα την κατάφωρη αδικία της μη αναλογικότητας που κάνει τον πολίτη εχθρό του κράτους: «Όσοι δεν κόβουν αποδείξεις θα πληρώνουν πρόστιμο για κάθε απόδειξη από 1.000 ευρώ ως 2.500 ευρώ». Σκέφτηκα το εξής σενάριο: εφοριακός σε παραλιακό κέντρο. Βλέπει ότι ο μαγαζάτορας κόβει κανονικά αποδείξεις σε όλους, αλλά ξεχνάει (ή «ξεχνάει») να κόψει σε κάποιον απόδειξη για 10 ευρώ. Ο εφοριακός μπορεί να τον συγχαρεί που ήταν 98% τίμιος. Ή μπορεί να του ρίξει πρόστιμο χιλίων (1.000) ευρώ, Ή να το τακτοποιήσουν μεταξύ τους. Σκεφτείτε ποιο είναι το σωστό και ποια βρομάνε Ελλάδα.

Άστε που μπερδεύτηκα με το άλλο που διάβασα: 

«Μη υποβολή δήλωσης: Σε περίπτωση μη υποβολής δήλωσης από την οποία θα προέκυπτε υποχρέωση καταβολής φόρου επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο ίσο με το ποσό του φόρου που αναλογεί στη μη υποβληθείσα δήλωση. Επί εκτιμώμενου προσδιορισμού φόρου το πρόστιμο ανέρχεται στο 20% του φόρου.»

Μα για το ΦΠΑ η μη υποβολή δήλωσης δεν έχει τέτοια αναλογικότητα. Κάτι για χιλιάρικο λέμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Εγώ τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνω από το άρθρο των Νέων:

 Φοροδιαφυγή: Φοροδιαφυγή θεωρείται πλέον η μη υποβολή δήλωσης ή η υποβολή ανακριβούς δήλωσης που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μη καταβολή φόρου τουλάχιστον 10.000 ευρώ ανά φορολογικό έτος για φυσικά πρόσωπα ή όσους τηρούν απλογραφικά βιβλία και τουλάχιστον 60.000 ευρώ ανά φορολογικό έτος εφόσον πρόκειται για υπόχρεους τήρησης διπλογραφικών βιβλίων.​
Μας δουλεύουν, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Νεότερο: αν η δήλωση είναι μηδενική, το πρόστιμο είναι μόνο 100€ (το αφεντικό τρελλάθηκε).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2014)

Πρώτα ήταν 60.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Το αφεντικό έχει ξεχάσει τα ποσοστά και τις κλίμακες. Δηλαδή, αν ξεχάσεις να κάνεις τη δήλωση για 1 ευρώ, το πρόστιμο γίνεται πάλι χιλιάρικο. Μα τι κάθομαι και συζητάω; Εδώ το ΤΕΒΕ πώςτολένε έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι ώστε να οδηγεί όλους τους δυνητικά νεοεισερχόμενους στη μαύρη οικονομία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Και όπως έχω πει κατεπανάληψη, σε μια πολιτισμένη χώρα, δεν θα χρειαζόταν καν να γίνεται δήλωση ΦΠΑ. Όλες οι επαγγελματικές πληρωμές (με ειδική κάρτα) και εισπράξεις θα μπορούσαν να διακινούνται από έναν ειδικό τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, η τράπεζα θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιεί ειδικό λογισμικό εκκαθάρισης του ΦΠΑ και στο τέλος του χρόνου (ή άλλου καθορισμένου διαστήματος) να διαβιβάζει το αποτέλεσμα στο δημόσιο ταμείο και να εκδίδει όλα τα απαραίτητα συνοπτικά έγγραφα για κάθε περίπτωση. Στο τέλος του χρόνου, ο κάθε επαγγελματίας θα έκλεινε τα βιβλία του με βάση τα πιστοποιητικά αυτά. Χρήμα απροσδιόριστης προέλευσης που θα βρισκόταν σε προσωπικό λογαριασμό χωρίς να έχει περάσει πρώτα από τον συγκεκριμένο επαγγελματικό λογαριασμό θα ήταν εξ ορισμού ύποπτο. Όλα καθαρά, εύκολα, χωρίς φασαρίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Ας προσθέσω και αυτό, να υπάρχει:

Μη εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες από 1.1.2014 σύμφωνα με τον νέο ΚΦΕ N 4172/2013, εφόσον η ολική εξόφληση τους δεν έγινε με τους τρόπους που ορίζει ο νόμος. Δαπάνες συναλλαγών Β2Β.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

«Άρθρο 23. Μη εκπιπτόμενες επιχειρηματικές δαπάνες

Οι ακόλουθες δαπάνες δεν εκπίπτουν: (Ελπίζω να μη σας ενοχλούν τα εκπιπτόμενες αλλά εκπίπτουν. Αν σας ενοχλούν, εδώ.)
β) κάθε είδους δαπάνη που αφορά σε αγορά αγαθών ή λήψη υπηρεσιών αξίας άνω των πεντακοσίων (500) ευρώ, εφόσον η τμηματική ή ολική εξόφληση δεν έγινε με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής, [...]»

Δηλαδή, τέρμα το «με αντικαταβολή» αν πρόκειται για ποσό άνω των 500. (Αλλά και ποιος έχει πεντακοσάευρο...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, τέρμα το «με αντικαταβολή» αν πρόκειται για ποσό άνω των 500. (Αλλά και ποιος έχει πεντακοσάευρο...)


Τέρμα τα μετρητά λέει, το τέρμα «με αντικαταβολή» πώς προκύπτει; (Δεχόμαστε και πέντε κατοστάρικα, για να μην πω πενήντα δεκάρικα, γνωστά στο εξής ως νικέλευρα....).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Και να σκεφτείς ότι θα μπορούσαν να θεσπίσουν υποχρεωτικές ηλεκτρονικές πληρωμές και παρακράτηση ΦΠΑ με την πληρωμή (όπως λέει ο ντοκ) να σώνουμε πια με τον παραλογισμό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά θα «έχανε αντικείμενο» ο συμπαθής κλάδος των λογιστών και ο συμπαθής κλάδος των ελεγκτών ΦΠΑ κλπ --που δεν προλαβαίνουν να κατουρήσουν, αλλά λέμε τώρα...

Α, και επειδή κάποιος με ρώτησε ιδιωτικά «και πώς θα δούλευαν τα περίπτερα και όπου αλλού πληρώνει ο κόσμος με μετρητά, ρε έξυπνε;» η απάντηση είναι απλή: Με ειδική επαναφορτιζόμενη κάρτα μετρητών που θα έχει ο καταστηματάρχης και θα περνάει λογιστικά τις εμπίπτουσες σε ΦΠΑ εισπράξεις του στον επαγγελματικό του λογαριασμό, όπου θα έμπαινε απλώς μια επιπλέον ένδειξη της μορφής [μετρητά στα χέρια του επαγγελματία], μετρητά που θα έπρεπε να προσκομίσει ο επαγγελματίας για την επόμενη ανανέωση της κάρτας μετρητών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τέρμα τα μετρητά λέει, το τέρμα «με αντικαταβολή» πώς προκύπτει; (Δεχόμαστε και πέντε κατοστάρικα, για να μην πω πενήντα δεκάρικα, γνωστά στο εξής ως νικέλευρα....).


Παράγγειλα προ ημερών κάτι από ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και είπα να τους πληρώσω με την κάρτα άμεσης χρέωσης, να μην πληρώνω κερατιάτικα στην πιστωτική. Δεν τη δέχονταν! Ήθελαν πιστωτική. Καλά τους λέω, αντικαταβολή. Αντικαταβολή για κάποιους σαν εμένα σημαίνει μετρητά. Δεν εκδίδω επιταγές. Στο εξής, αν έχω να ξοδέψω πάνω από 500 ευρώ, θα πρέπει να το κάνω με εμβάσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Παράγγειλα προ ημερών κάτι από ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και είπα να τους πληρώσω με την κάρτα άμεσης χρέωσης, να μην πληρώνω κερατιάτικα στην πιστωτική.


Τι κερατιάτικα στην πιστωτική; Όλες οι τράπεζες δίνουν πλέον πιστωτικές χωρίς συνδρομή, τις συνδέεις με έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό από όπου αποπληρώνονται αυτόματα και τέλος. (Απλώς φροντίζεις να τον γεμίζεις, με τα μετρητά που θα έδινες έναν μήνα νωρίτερα.)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Αυτό ερχόμουν να πω, αν αποπληρώνεις όλο το ποσό όταν δεις τη χρέωση στο webbanking, τότε δεν πληρώνεις επιτόκιο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Αυτές οι πιστωτικές χωρίς συνδρομή λέγονται χρεωστικές κάρτες ή άμεσης χρέωσης. Αυτή ήταν που δεν δεχόταν το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Άλλο πράγμα (άλλος μηχανισμός διακανονισμού) η χρεωστική/άμεσης χρέωσης (που αφαιρεί αμέσως το ποσό από τον καταθετικό λογαριασμό) και άλλο η πιστωτική (με ή χωρίς συνδρομή), που αφαιρεί το ποσό από τον καταθετικό λογαριασμό με τη λήξη της προθεσμίας πληρωμής του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού. Το κατάστημα δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι συμφωνία έχεις με την τράπεζα ως προς την ετήσια συνδρομή.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτές οι πιστωτικές χωρίς συνδρομή λέγονται χρεωστικές κάρτες ή άμεσης χρέωσης.


Πιστωτικές λέγονται :) Υπάρχουν πιστωτικές κάρτες που σου τις δίνει η τράπεζα χωρίς συνδρομή και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν κανονική πιστωτική (βλ. πληρώνεις και χρωστάς τα λεφτά). Αν εξοφλήσεις όλο το ποσό, όχι δίνοντας την κατώτατη δόση κάθε φορά, το ποσό δεν τοκίζεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Παράγγειλα προ ημερών κάτι από ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και είπα να τους πληρώσω με την κάρτα άμεσης χρέωσης, να μην πληρώνω κερατιάτικα στην πιστωτική. Δεν τη δέχονταν! Ήθελαν πιστωτική. Καλά τους λέω, αντικαταβολή. Αντικαταβολή για κάποιους σαν εμένα σημαίνει μετρητά. Δεν εκδίδω επιταγές. Στο εξής, αν έχω να ξοδέψω πάνω από 500 ευρώ, θα πρέπει να το κάνω με εμβάσματα.


Ναι, μέσω internet banking κάνεις έμβασμα σε λογαριασμό του καταστήματος. Το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Ρε παιδιά, το φυσιολογικό είναι να ΜΗΝ έχει συνδρομή η πιστωτικη κάρτα. 

Ο λόγος που στην Ελλάδα πολλά μαγαζια δεν δεχονται μερικές κάρτες είναι γιατί η τράπεζα που τις διαχειρίζεται τους κρατάει ποσοστά ή τους πληρώνει αργά. Αλλά συνήθως οι χρεωστικές δεν έχουν τόσο πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2014)

Επίσης, από την Πρωτοχρονιά ισχύουν τα εξής:

-οι επιχειρήσεις και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες θα πρέπει να πραγματοποιούν όλες τις επαγγελματικές τους δαπάνες αξίας άνω των 500 ευρώ μέσω τραπεζικού συστήματος, εφόσον επιθυμούν αυτές οι δαπάνες τους να εκπέσουν από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδά τους. Για παράδειγμα, αν ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας αγοράσει για επαγγελματική χρήση έναν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή αξίας 600 ευρώ θα πρέπει, εφόσον επιθυμεί να εκπέσει τη συγκεκριμένη δαπάνη από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδά του, να εξοφλήσει το σχετικό τιμολόγιο μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος. Αυτό σημαίνει έκδοση τραπεζικής επιταγής, χρήση πιστωτικής ή χρεωστικής κάρτας, κατάθεση ή μεταφορά του σχετικού ποσού στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της επιχείρησης που προμηθεύει τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία ή την επιχείρηση.

-όλες οι συναλλαγές των επιχειρήσεων και των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών αξίας άνω των 3.000 ευρώ θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να διενεργούνται μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος. Αυτό σημαίνει όχι μόνο ότι δεν εκπίπτει η συγκεκριμένη επαγγελματική δαπάνη αλλά και ότι επιβάλλεται και πρόστιμο.

-οι συναλλαγές πώλησης προϊόντων ή παροχής υπηρεσιών από επιχειρήσεις ή ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες σε ιδιώτες οι οποίες είναι αξίας άνω των 1.500 ευρώ θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να εξοφλούνται με τραπεζικό μέσο. Στην περίπτωση που η συναλλαγή εξοφλείται με μετρητά τότε επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο στην επιχείρηση ή τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που πραγματοποίησε τη συναλλαγή με μετρητά.

Εν ολίγοις, οι φορολογούμενοι που αγοράζουν προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες αξίας άνω των 1.500 ευρώ θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πληρώνουν με τραπεζικό μέσο συναλλαγής ενώ και οι επιχειρήσεις και οι επαγγελματίες στις μεταξύ τους συναλλαγές αξίας άνω των 500 ευρώ θα πρέπει να κάνουν το ίδιο.

Πηγή


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> -όλες οι συναλλαγές των επιχειρήσεων και των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών αξίας άνω των 3.000 ευρώ θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να διενεργούνται μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος. Αυτό σημαίνει όχι μόνο ότι δεν εκπίπτει η συγκεκριμένη επαγγελματική δαπάνη αλλά και ότι επιβάλλεται και πρόστιμο.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάει η δεύτερη περίοδος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2014)

Αφού ο ΕΕ θα έχει γράψει στα βιβλία του μη αναγνωριζόμενη δαπάνη/είσπραξη, θα πέσει και πρόστιμο κατά τον έλεγχο. Προφανές μου μοιάζει.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2014)

Όλες οι μεταβολές πλέον έχουν προθεσμία δέκα (10) ημερών για να δηλωθούν στο Μητρώο: http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/17989.

Για τα νέα πρόστιμα του ΚΦΔ, βλ. άρθρα 53-62 του Ν.4174/2013: http://www.soel.gr/images/pdf/2013/...13_Κωδικοποίηση_μέχρι_και_το_ν._4183_2013.pdf


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2014)

Στο μέιλ που μου στέλνει κάθε μήνα η ΓΓΠΣ για να μου θυμίσει να μην ξεχάσω τον ΦΠΑ, γράφει:

«*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: *Από 01/01/2014 έχει τεθεί σε ισχύ ο Νόμος 4174/2013 σύμφωνα με τον οποίο:

Για φορολογικές δηλώσεις που υποβάλλονται μετά την 01/01/2014, ανεξάρτητα από τη χρήση, την περίοδο, την φορολογική υπόθεση ή υποχρέωση που αφορούν, προσδιορίζεται άμεσα ο φόρος, χωρίς περαιτέρω ενέργεια, ταυτόχρονα με την υποβολή της δήλωσης.
Προβλέπονται σημαντικές αλλαγές στα πρόστιμα και στους τόκους που επιβάλλονται, σε περίπτωση μη έγκαιρης εκπλήρωσης των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων.»
Για τα οποία πρόστιμα, βλ. #34 παραπάνω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2014)

Δηλαδή, εννοεί ότι δεν θα έχουμε το περσινό φιάσκο με τις δηλώσεις που υποβλήθηκαν ηλεκτρονικά τον Ιούλιο και εκκαθαρίστηκαν στο τέλος Αυγούστου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Υπάρχουν αλλαγές στο θέμα της παρακράτησης φόρου, που θα ισχύει πλέον από το 2014 από το 1ο ευρώ για τιμολόγια παροχής υπηρεσιών.* Η μόνη σχετική πηγή που βρήκα προς το παρόν είναι από εδώ (ενημέρωση από τον πρόεδρό τους, κ. Πρεκετέ):

Αθήνα, 13 Ιανουαρίου 2014


ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ – ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ

Παρακράτηση Φόρου Εισοδήματος

(ισχύει από 1-1-2014)

Για την παρακράτηση φόρου συνοπτικά και επιγραμματικά ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:

το ποσοστό είναι 20% και επιβάλλεται από το 1ο ευρώ (δηλαδή θα μνημονεύεται στα τιμολόγιά μας - και όχι σε αποδείξεις - και σε ποσά κάτω των 300 ευρώ)


όταν ο αμειβόμενος είναι εταιρεία, ΔΕΝ υπόκειται σε παρακράτηση
η υποχρέωση παρακράτησης αφορά πλέον ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
η απόδοση παραμένει ως είχε, ανά 2μηνο


Σημείωση: αναμέναμε μέχρι σήμερα (και αναμένουμε ακόμη) από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών να υπάρξει συγκεκριμένος κατονομασμός των επαγγελμάτων παροχής.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση και το επόμενο διάστημα θα γίνεται συνεχής ενημέρωση για τα φορολογικά μας.


Ακόμη,

Κατάργηση της θεώρησης/ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΩΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΩΝ

Συνοπτικά

_Πλήρης κατάργηση όλων των θεωρήσεων που υπάρχουν μέχρι σήμερα._
Από 1/1/2014 καταργείται η θεώρηση σε όσα στοιχεία είχαν απομείνει να θεωρούνται υποχρεωτικά μετά την εφαρμογή του ΚΦΑΣ. όπως: Δελτίο Αποστολής, Τιμολόγιο Πώλησης Δελτίο Αποστολής, Δελτίο Αποστολής, Απόδειξη Λιανικής Πώλησης, Δελτίο Αποστολής, Απόδειξη Μεταφοράς, Φορτωτική κλπ

_Πλήρης κατάργηση της τήρησης όλων των πρόσθετων βιβλίων που ίσχυαν μέχρι σήμερα_
Μαθητολόγιο, βιβλίο ασθενών, βιβλίο πελατών κλπ

_Κατηγορίες επαγγελμάτων χωρίς υποχρέωση ταμειακής μηχανής ή φορολογικού μηχανισμού, με υποχρέωση έκδοσης απλής αθεώρητης απόδειξης _(προαιρετικά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ταμειακή ή φορολογικό μηχανισμό)
πρακτορεία ΠΡΟΠΟ, μεταφορές προσώπων
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ τα ΤΑΞΙ που παραμένουν στην υποχρέωση
εκμεταλλευτές θεαμάτων
αυτοαπασχολούμενος επιδιορθωτής ενδυμάτων

_Κατηγορίες επαγγελμάτων με προαιρετική χρήση ταμειακής μηχανής ή φορολογικού μηχανισμού, ή αλλιώς με υποχρέωση έκδοσης αθεώρητης απόδειξης που θα αναφέρει ονοματεπώνυμο και διεύθυνση πελάτη_
εκπαιδευτήρια, παιδικοί σταθμοί, κλινικές, εκμεταλλευτές χώρου διαμονής/φιλοξενίας, κέντρα αισθητικής, γυμναστήρια, χώροι στάθμευσης, γιατροί, οδοντίατροι
*όλοι οι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ*
όσοι ασχολούνται με την οικοδομή και είναι ξυλουργοί, σιδηρουργοί, υδραυλικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι, κτίστες -ημερήσιος και περιοδικός τύπος (συνδρομές), έκδοση κοινοχρήστων, συντηρητές ανελκυστήρων, μεταφορές αγαθών
κτηματομεσίτες, γραφεία συνοικεσίων, εμπιστευτικών ερευνών, ευρέσεως εργασίας

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!
ΟΣΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ, ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΑΜΕΙΑΚΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ Η ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ (πχ. συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων)

*Εξόφληση παραστατικών μέσω τράπεζας*
_Από επιχείρηση προς επιχείρηση: _
Η εξόφληση του οποιοδήποτε παραστατικού με αξία άνω των 500,00 ευρώ (με τον φπα) θα πρέπει να γίνεται μέσω τράπεζας ή με χρεωστική κάρτα, με πιστωτική κάρτα, με επιταγή ή με κατάθεση από τραπεζικό λογαριασμό του αγοραστή (εταιρείας) σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό του πωλητή (εταιρείας).

_Από επιχείρηση προς ιδιώτη: _
Η εξόφληση του οποιοδήποτε παραστατικού με αξία άνω των 1.500,00 ευρώ (με τον φπα) θα πρέπει να γίνεται μέσω τράπεζας, με χρεωστική κάρτα, με πιστωτική κάρτα ή με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της εταιρείας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

Πωπω! Ευχαριστούμε, Ντοκ! Μόλις έστειλα μήνυμα προς επιβεβαίωση και στο λογιστήριο του γραφείου με το οποίο συνεργάζομαι, γιατί δεν είχα κάποια ενημέρωση. Ευτυχώς ακόμη δεν έχω κόψει ΤΠΥ για το 2014. Procrastination rules!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Οι ευχαριστίες ανήκουν στον Κομηβάλταρο, Όλι. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

Χεχε, ευχαριστούμε, Κομηβάλταρε! 

Πήρα και απάντηση από το λογιστήριο. Την παραθέτω εδώ προς επίρρωση:

Ναι το θέμα με την κατάργηση του ορίου των 300 ευρώ ισχύει και τις επόμενες ημέρες - πιθανόν και σήμερα - θα λάβετε και μία σχετική ενημέρωση και από εμάς.

Ο λόγος που έχουμε καθυστερήσει να την αποστείλουμε είναι επειδή αναμένονται κάποιες διευκρινιστικές εγκύκλιοι το επόμενο διάστημα κυρίως όσον αφορά το ποιους επαγγελματίες ακριβώς θα αφορά ή αν θα εξαιρούνται κάποια επαγγέλματα. 

Παρόλα αυτά μερικοί συνάδελφοί σας - όπως και εσείς - έχουν ενημερωθεί για το θέμα και οι λογιστές τους είναι ακόμη επιφυλακτικοί και οι ίδιοι αναμένοντας τις σχετικές διευκρινήσεις.
Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να εκδώσετε άμεσα κάποιο τιμολόγιο θα σας συμβούλευα να το εκδώσετε με παρακράτηση ακόμα και αν είναι κάτω από 300 ευρώ και σύμφωνα με τον νέο νόμο. Ακόμα και αν αργότερα προκύψει ότι π.χ. εξαιρείται το επάγγελμα σας ή κάτι άλλο (π.χ. ξαναβάλουν το όριο των 300 ευρώ) δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα να έχει γίνει παρακράτηση σε κάποιες αποδείξεις σας ενώ δεν είχατε την υποχρέωση. Το αντίθετο όμως (η μη παρακράτηση φόρου) ενώ υφίσταται υποχρέωση θα αποτελεί φορολογική παράβαση.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα για τις ΑΠΥ προς ιδιώτες εδώ δεν αλλάζει κάτι, το ίδιο ίσχυε και παλαιότερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το αντίθετο όμως (η μη παρακράτηση φόρου) ενώ υφίσταται υποχρέωση θα αποτελεί φορολογική παράβαση.


Είναι φορολογική παράβαση μόνο για τον εκδότη του στοιχείου, ή και για τον λήπτη;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Είναι φορολογική παράβαση μόνο για τον εκδότη του στοιχείου, ή και για τον λήπτη;



Έλα μου, ντε! Δύσκολα μου βάζεις, μίστερ Ζαζ! Προσωπικά θα περιμένω τις διευκρινίσεις, αφού δεν καίγομαι για άμεση έκδοση παραστατικών, και βλέπουμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2014)

Ο εκδότης του στοιχείου είναι που δεν έχει ευθύνη! Όπως έχω επιμείνει πολλές φορές, η αναγραφή της παρακράτησης του φόρου 20% είναι προαιρετική. Ο λήπτης του παραστατικού είναι ο υποχρεωμένος να πραγματοποιήσει την παρακράτηση, και φυσικά να αποδώσει τον φόρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

*Λάθη σε δηλώσεις ΦΠΑ διορθώνονται με εμπρόθεσμες τροποποιητικές*
Οδηγίες από τον Γενικό Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χ. Θεοχάρη (από το Βήμα)

*Aθήνα *
Να υποβάλλουν εμπρόθεσμα τις τροποποιητικές περιοδικές δηλώσεις ΦΠΑ όταν διαπιστώνουν λάθη στην αρχική περιοδική δήλωση παροτρύνει τους φοροτέχνες – λογιστές και τους φορολογούμενους ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Δημοσίων Εσόδων κ. Χ. Θεοχάρης.

Απαντώντας σε ερωτήματα φορολογουμένων που υπέβαλαν εμπρόθεσμα λάθος περιοδικές δηλώσεις ΦΠΑ (είτε με λιγότερο ΦΠΑ είτε με περισσότερο) ο κ. Θεοχάρης ξεκαθάρισε πως το λάθος διορθώνεται με δεύτερη εμπρόθεσμη τροποποιητική δήλωση.

Για παράδειγμα έστω ότι αρχική δήλωση ΦΠΑ για το τρίμηνο από 1.10.2013 – 31.12.2013 υποβλήθηκε χθες 16 Ιανουαρίου 2014 με λάθος στοιχεία , και σήμερα 17 Ιανουαρίου ο φορολογούμενος ή ο λογιστής του διαπίστωσε ότι είχε κάνει ένα λάθος και ότι το ορθό ποσό που έπρεπε να αναγραφεί στον κωδικό 353 ήταν 5.000 ευρώ, αντί του ποσού 10.000 ευρώ που είχε αναγραφεί εκ παραδρομής στην αρχική δήλωση, θα πρέπει να υποβάλει τροποποιητική δήλωση με τα ορθά ποσά.

Αν με την τροποποιητική δήλωση μειώνεται το χρεωστικό υπόλοιπο της αρχικής δήλωσης, δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση καταβολής του μη οφειλόμενου ποσού και η τακτοποίηση της διαφοράς αυτής θα πραγματοποιηθεί από το υπουργείο Οικονομικών εκ των υστέρων, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα δεδομένα και των δύο δηλώσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το αντίθετο όμως (η μη παρακράτηση φόρου) ενώ υφίσταται υποχρέωση θα αποτελεί φορολογική παράβαση.



Καλημέρα. Και πόσο θα είναι το πρόστιμο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

> Πλέον για κάθε φόρο που πληρώνεται μέσω ηλεκτρονικής διατραπεζική (web banking) θα πρέπει οι φορολογούμενοι να επιλέγουν την ένδειξη «Βεβαιωμένες Οφειλές Δ.Ο.Υ.» και όχι για παράδειγμα ΦΠΑ, ή Φ.Μ.Υ. ή Δήλωση εισοδήματος κ.λπ.



Φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει και κάποιο ψιλομπάχαλο με την ταυτότητα πληρωμής, αν κρίνω από τη συζήτηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα όπου με έστειλε ο Κομηβάλταρος. Δείτε την, έστω και ενημερωτικά. Η κρίσιμη απάντηση είναι στο εκεί ποστ #18.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2014)

Κι εγώ πήγα να την πατήσω για μια στιγμή, και επέλεξα ΦΠΑ, αντί "Βεβαιωμένες οφειλές", αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι και η ταυτότητα πληρωμής γράφει επάνω φαρδιά-πλατιά "Πληρωμή Βεβαιωμένων Οφειλών" όπως ακριβώς είναι και η επιλογή που πρέπει να κάνουμε από το μενού.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει και κάποιο ψιλομπάχαλο με την ταυτότητα πληρωμής, αν κρίνω από τη συζήτηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα όπου με έστειλε ο Κομηβάλταρος. Δείτε την, έστω και ενημερωτικά. Η κρίσιμη απάντηση είναι στο εκεί ποστ #18.



Α! Ναι! Αυτό το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, και ήθελα να το αναφέρω, αλλά είχα πήξει στη δουλειά και μετά το ξέχασα. Όταν πας στο taxisnet και υποβάλλεις την περιοδική δήλωση και ζητήσεις ταυτότητα πληρωμής, σου γράφει πάνω
"πληρωμή βεβαιωμένων οφειλών εκτός ρύθμισης"





και στο web banking δεν πηγαίνεις στις Πληρωμές ΦΠΑ, αλλά στις βεβαιωμένες οφειλές, δηλαδή στο Β
Α! και στην ταυτότητα συναλλαγής εισάγεις πλέον ολόκληρο τον αριθμό, δηλαδή και το ΑΦΜ σου και τους δύο επόμενους αριθμούς, και όχι πλέον μόνο τον μεσαίο αριθμό, όπως κάναμε παλιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Ας παρακολουθούμε τις αλλαγές: Νέο σύστημα υποβολής και πληρωμής του ΦΠΑ. Πρόστιμα φωτιά (_Ημερησία_)


----------



## rogne (Jan 17, 2014)

Επίσης: _Κάθε μήνα η υποβολή των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών από το 2014_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

rogne said:


> Επίσης: _Κάθε μήνα η υποβολή των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών από το 2014_



Όμως, rogne, εκεί που παραπέμπεις λέει:



> Ειδικότερα, όσοι επιχειρηματίες τηρούν διπλογραφικά βιβλία (πρώην Γ΄ κατηγορίας) θα πρέπει να υποβάλλουν κάθε μήνα τις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών- προμηθευτών, *ενώ όσοι τηρούν απλογραφικά βιβλία (εσόδων- εξόδων ή πρώην Β΄ κατηγορίας) θα υποχρεούνται να υποβάλλουν τις καταστάσεις προμηθευτών ανά τρίμηνο.*



Άρα, εμείς (οι μεταφραστές) θα είμαστε στο τρίμηνο, όχι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

Αυτό με τις καταστάσεις πελατών-προμηθευτών είναι τραγικό. Για μένα, τουλάχιστον που δεν έμαθα ποτέ να την υποβάλλω μόνη μου και που έπρεπε να βάζω αλλεπάλληλες υπενθυμίσεις 2 μήνες πριν για να μην την ξεχάσω. Τελικά τα νέα μέτρα θα σε στέλνουν στο λογιστή κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, σαν μικροεπιχειρηματίας (τρομάρα μου), πήγαινα στον λογιστή για 3 πράγματα: τη δήλωση εισοδήματος, την εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ και τη συγκεντρωτική πελατών προμηθευτών, και όλα αυτά από 1 φορά το χρόνο. Τα νεύρα μου! Όποιος μπορεί να μας κάνει φοροτεχνικά σεμινάρια επιβίωσης για το νέο έτος θα είναι χρυσός άνθρωπος! Πάντως, το πρώτο βήμα είναι να ενημερωθούμε σιγά σιγά. Μπράβο για το νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2014)

Εγώ να δεις, oliver_twisted, που λόγω διπλογραφικού θα το 'χω κάθε μήνα (και 2,5 k€ την 1η εκπρόθεσμη ΦΠΑ — που με τους δύο διπλασιασμούς φτάνει στο δεκαχίλιαρο την τρίτη)... Σήμερα λέγαμε με τον λογιστή, πάντως, ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν κάποια απ' τα νέα μέτρα (λ.χ. η κατάργηση των θεωρήσεων) να μην λειτουργήσουν με τον προσδοκώμενο τρόπο, κι έτσι να 'χουμε ξανά μανά νέες φορολογικές διαδικασίες μέσα στην άνοιξη. Εκείνοι όμως που σκέφτονται σοβαρά να παρατήσουν το επάγγελμα είναι κάποιοι λογιστές — που έχουν όλη τη φορονομοθεσία να αλλάζει Δεκέμβρη-Γενάρη, και πολλές διευκρινιστικές ΠΟΛ να μην έχουν εκδοθεί ακόμη, και που με το πρώτο λάθος που ενδεχομένως κάνουν θα χρειαστεί να καταβάλουν πολύ περισσότερα απ' όσα εισπράττουν απ' τον συγκεκριμένο πελάτη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2014)

Στη Γαλλία απ' ό,τι βλέπω το πρόστιμο για εκπρόθεσμη δήλωση ΦΠΑ είναι 150 ευρώ:

Ainsi, envoyer hors délai une déclaration de TVA, même si elle mentionne un crédit de TVA, attire l'attention du Fisc et est passible d'une amende de 150 euros.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως, rogne, εκεί που παραπέμπεις λέει:
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα, εμείς (οι μεταφραστές) θα είμαστε στο τρίμηνο, όχι;



Ντοκ, αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα είναι ότι:
1) το θέμα βρίσκεται σε πιλοτικό στάδιο μέχρι τον Απρίλιο που γίνεται υποχρεωτικό για όλους και έτσι τον μήνα αυτόν θα πρέπει να υποβάλλουμε όλοι οι υπόχρεοι την κατάσταση πελατών προμηθευτών για το Α' τρίμηνο του 2014
Από 'κει και πέρα:
2) η κατάσταση πελατών υποβάλλεται από ΟΛΟΥΣ σε μηνιαία βάση
ενώ
3) η κατάσταση προμηθευτών υποβάλλεται σε μηνιαία βάση από τους υπόχρεους που τηρούν διπλογραφικό σύστημα, και σε τριμηνιαία βάση από αυτούς που τηρούν απλογραφικό σύστημα. (Και ότι μπαίνουν όλα τα τιμολόγια, όχι μόνο αυτά που είναι πάνω από 300 ευρώ).

Οπότε ο Ζαζ, λόγου χάρη, μετά τον Απρίλιο, υποβάλλει και τις 2 καταστάσεις κάθε μήνα, ενώ εγώ υποβάλλω την πελατών κάθε μήνα και την προμηθευτών κάθε τρίμηνο, σαν το ΦΠΑ. Αυτά κατάλαβα εγώ, τουλάχιστον. Διορθώστε ελεύθερα. Ελπίζω μέχρι τον Απρίλιο να έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Οπότε ο Ζαζ, λόγου χάρη, μετά τον Απρίλιο, υποβάλλει και τις 2 καταστάσεις κάθε μήνα, ενώ εγώ υποβάλλω την πελατών κάθε μήνα και την προμηθευτών κάθε τρίμηνο, σαν το ΦΠΑ. Αυτά κατάλαβα εγώ, τουλάχιστον. Διορθώστε ελεύθερα. Ελπίζω μέχρι τον Απρίλιο να έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.


Ναι, τελικά κάπως έτσι μού τα εξήγησε χτες βράδυ και ο λογιστής μου. 'Οτι θα έχουμε διαφορετικές προθεσμίες. Όμως, όπως λες Όλι, όλα είναι ακόμη λίγο πιλοτικά και πριν βγει η σχετική εγκύκλιος είναι ακόμη στον αέρα.


----------



## rogne (Jan 19, 2014)

Χωρίς να θέλω να προκαλέσω (έξτρα) πανικό, από λογιστικούς κύκλους κυκλοφορεί ότι καταργείται (καταργήθηκε ήδη δηλαδή) από 1/1/2014 και η πληρωμή με απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Είμαι κάπως δύσπιστος σχετικά με αυτό, ιδίως έτσι γενικά όπως ακούγεται, αλλά οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία είναι προφανώς ευπρόσδεκτη...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

rogne said:


> Χωρίς να θέλω να προκαλέσω (έξτρα) πανικό, από λογιστικούς κύκλους κυκλοφορεί ότι καταργείται (καταργήθηκε ήδη δηλαδή) από 1/1/2014 και η πληρωμή με απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Είμαι κάπως δύσπιστος σχετικά με αυτό, ιδίως έτσι γενικά όπως ακούγεται, αλλά οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία είναι προφανώς ευπρόσδεκτη...


Κι εμένα μου το είπε ο λογιστής μου πως έχει καταργηθεί και να μην πληρώνω κανέναν με ΑΕΔ (αυτά την Παρασκευή 17/1, βλ. #53). Όταν πέρασα απ' τον ΟΣΕΔΛ την ίδια μέρα για άλλη δουλειά και ρώτησα στο λογιστήριό τους, μου είπαν πως εκείνοι συνεχίζουν να πληρώνουν κανονικά με ΑΕΔ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Χμ, η Απόδειξη Δαπάνης ήταν στην παρ. 13 του Άρθρου 8 του ΚΦΑΣ, και βλέπω πως από 1/1/2014 έχει καταργηθεί ολόκληρο το εν λόγω άρθρο. Οπότε η μόνη σχετική πρόβλεψη είναι πλέον η παρ. 5 του Άρθρου 6 του ΚΦΑΣ, για την οποία έχει εκδοθεί η ΠΟΛ 1004/2013 (http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/15324) — βλ. ιδ. παρ. 2 άρθρου 3:Οι υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών και τα πρόσωπα της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 3 (Δημόσιο, Ν.Π.Δ.Δ. κ.λπ), στις περιπτώσεις συναλλαγών με ιδιώτες, αποδεικνύουν τις συναλλαγές τους με τη σύνταξη τίτλου κτήσης, που περιλαμβάνει τα στοιχεία των συμβαλλομένων, καθώς και τα πλήρη στοιχεία της συναλλαγής, όπως αναλυτικά αναφέρονται στις παραγράφους 10 και 11 του άρθρου αυτού.
Διευκρινίζεται ότι, ως «τίτλος κτήσης», μπορεί να θεωρηθεί, ενδεικτικά, κάθε έγγραφη συμφωνία (συμφωνητικό), υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ακόμα και τιμολόγιο (αγοράς), αρκεί να περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα κατά τα ανωτέρω προαπαιτούμενα δεδομένα.
Ο τίτλος κτήσης πρέπει να συντάσσεται, στους χρόνους που κατά περίπτωση, αναφέρονται στις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 14 και 15 του άρθρου 6 του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ., που αναφέρονται στο χρόνο έκδοσης των τιμολογίων.
Στο σημείο αυτό διευκρινίζονται και τα εξής:
​α) Η γνωστοποίηση μπορεί να υποβάλλεται εγγράφως, εφόσον στο έγγραφο αυτό απεικονίζονται όλα τα αναγκαία στοιχεία και δεδομένα (συμβαλλόμενων και συναλλαγής). Επίσης η γνωστοποίηση μπορεί να υποβάλλεται από απόσταση (μέσω fax ή ηλεκτρονικά).
β) Δεν απαγορεύεται, αντί των αναφερόμενων ανωτέρω (περ. α), να συνεχίσει να εκδίδεται τιμολόγιο, το οποίο θα αποστέλλεται άμεσα στη Δ.Ο.Υ. του αντισυμβαλλόμενου.
γ) Για το χρόνο γνωστοποίησης που ορίζεται ότι πρέπει να γίνεται άμεσα, διευκρινίζονται τα ακόλουθα:
​γ2) Επί λήψης υπηρεσιών, με την παρέλευση του χρόνου έκδοσης τιμολογίου από τον υπόχρεο (ολοκλήρωση παροχής υπηρεσιών κ.λπ).
​Για τη διευκόλυνση των υπόχρεων στις ως άνω περιπτώσεις (π.χ. παραλαβή αγαθών εκτός ωραρίου λειτουργίας, δυσκολία καταμέτρησης λόγω μεγάλων ποσοτήτων κ.λπ.), παρέχεται δυνατότητα η σχετική γνωστοποίηση να υποβάλλεται, το αργότερο, εντός της μεθεπόμενης εργάσιμης ημέρας από αυτή που συνέτρεξε το γεγονός.
​*Βλ. σχετική ανάλυση και εδώ: http://www.e-forologia.gr/cms/viewContents.aspx?id=152571*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Μια άλλη προφανής αλλαγή στην οποία θα αναγκαστούμε, αργά ή γρήγορα, είναι να μην δεχόμαστε πια συνεργασίες με πληρωμές μετά από 2, 3 και 4 και βάλε μήνες because ΦΠΑ και προστίματα (sic).


----------



## argyro (Jan 21, 2014)

*Θέμα: Αλλαγές από 1/1/2014*

Αυτό είναι από τον λογιστή μου (έχω αφαιρέσει τα στοιχεία του γραφείου):


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

*Τον εξορθολογισμό των φορολογικών προστίμων εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση*

[...]

Για το θέμα των υπέρογκων προστίμων, ο γενικός γραμματέας Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χ. Θεοχάρης έχει υποβάλει ήδη προς την τρόικα προτάσεις για εξορθολογισμό των εξοντωτικών προστίμων που προβλέπει ο νέος Κώδικας Φορολογικών Διαδικασιών καθώς διαπίστωσε ότι τα πρόστιμα αυτά τιμωρούν αυστηρά τα ανθρώπινα λάθη και θα οδηγήσουν σε άδικη υπερχρέωση χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις.

Απαντώντας σε ερωτήματα και απορίες λογιστών μέσω του twitter ο κ. Θεοχάρης επιβεβαίωσε ότι σε περίπτωση υποβολής εκπρόθεσμης τροποποιητικής περιοδικής δήλωσης ΦΠΑ επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο 1.000 ευρώ έως 2.500 ευρώ ανάλογα με τα τηρούμενα βιβλία. Αποκάλυψε επίσης ότι ήδη έχει κάνει τις προτάσεις τους για εξορθολογισμό των νέων προστίμων και ότι μία από τις προτάσεις αυτές προβλέπει την παροχή ενός μικρού χρονικού περιθωρίου με μικρό πρόστιμο σε όσους υποβάλλουν εκπρόθεσμα δηλώσεις.
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=559042

Δηλαδή, τα κουτά / καυτά πρόστιμα ήταν έμπνευση της τρόικας;


*Οι φορολογικές «αρπαχτές» είναι μεταρρύθμιση;
Του Κώστα Καλλίτση*

Οσον αφορά τις ατομικές και άλλες μικρές επιχειρήσεις, όσες είχαν εισόδημα μικρότερο από 40.000 ευρώ ετησίως σύρονται σε πνιγμό με τα (εξόχως οριζόντια...) φορολογικά μέτρα που ισχύουν από την 1η Ιανουαρίου. Εχω σημειώσει, ως παράδειγμα, ότι οι δύο εταίροι μιας ομόρρυθμης εταιρείας που έκανε εισόδημα 40.000 ευρώ, το 2012 πλήρωσαν φόρο 2.000 ευρώ καθένας ενώ, φέτος, με την επιβολή φόρου 26% από το πρώτο ευρώ (λόγω κατάργησης του αφορολογήτου) και την προκαταβολή φόρου 55%, θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν 6.750 ευρώ έκαστος. Ενας μικρός επαγγελματίας, μια ατομική επιχείρηση με εισόδημα 10.000 ευρώ, πλήρωνε 500 ευρώ φόρο. Φέτος θα πληρώσει φόρο 2.600 ευρώ και, μαζί με την προκαταβολή, 4.000 ευρώ περίπου.

Ερώτηση (ρητορική): Υπάρχει κάποιος με εισόδημα 10.000 ή 15.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο, που έχει την ευχέρεια να καταβάλει 4.000 ή τα 6.000 ευρώ φόρο, και δη σε ένα τόσο σκληρό έτος όσο είναι το 2014 και οι προοπτικές του;... Η απλή αριθμητική οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι θα «εκκαθαριστούν» χιλιάδες επαγγελματίες και πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_19/01/2014_536440

Προβλέπεται προκαταβολή φόρου για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2014)

Να υποθέσω ότι από φέτος οι μεταφραστές δεν θα έχουμε ποτέ πια επιστροφή φόρου, αφού η παρακράτηση είναι 20% και ο φόρος 26% σε ολόκληρο το εισόδημα, σωστά;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι από φέτος οι μεταφραστές δεν θα έχουμε ποτέ πια επιστροφή φόρου, αφού η παρακράτηση είναι 20% και ο φόρος 26% σε ολόκληρο το εισόδημα, σωστά;



Στο ερώτημά σου να προσθέσω και το δικό μου: θα συνεχίσουν να εκπίπτουν οι εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ; Γιατί, αν ναι, κάτι γίνεται. Είναι υπολογίσιμο το ποσό, ακόμα και στην κατώτατη κλίμακα (2700 γιούρια περίπου, δεν το λες και λίγο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι από φέτος οι μεταφραστές δεν θα έχουμε ποτέ πια επιστροφή φόρου, αφού η παρακράτηση είναι 20% και ο φόρος 26% σε ολόκληρο το εισόδημα, σωστά;



Λάθος. 26% είναι ο φόρος από το πρώτο ευρώ του *φορολογητέου* εισοδήματός σου, ενώ η παρακράτηση γίνεται στο σύνολο του εισοδήματος. Πέρα από τα (ελάχιστα) επαγγελματικά έξοδα των μεταφραστών, στο φορολογητέο εισόδημα δεν περιλαμβάνονται π.χ. οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Edit: Επειδή είδα τώρα και το ανωτέρω της Όλιδος (κλίνεται κατά το Αδώνιδος :twit:) περί ασφαλιστικών εισφορών. Ξέρεις/έχεις ακούσει κάτι σχετικό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2014)

Αυτό πήγα να πω κι εγώ. Πρώτα αφαιρείς τον ΟΑΕΕ, τα έξοδά σου και ό,τι άλλο αφαιρείται από το φορολογητέο εισόδημα και πάνω στο καθαρό υπολογίζεται το 26%. Οπότε μπορεί με το 20% παρακράτηση, να είσαι εντάξει. Εκτός αν δουλεύεις μόνο με πελάτες εξωτερικού και δεν έχεις παρακράτηση φόρου. Εκεί τσούζει λίγο να τα δώσεις μαζεμένα, αν δεν έχεις προνοήσει να τα κρατάς χωριστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2014)

Υπάρχει, φυσικά, το 650άρι για την άδεια εργασίας και η παρακράτηση φόρου επί των εσόδων του επομένου έτους (αν ξαναεφαρμοστεί όπως στο παρελθόν --που σημαίνει ότι πρακτικά, το κράτος θα προεισπράξει τους φόρους μιας χρονιάς και θα τους τοκίζει όσο εργάζεσαι).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει, φυσικά, το 650άρι για την άδεια εργασίας και η παρακράτηση φόρου επί των εσόδων του επομένου έτους (αν ξαναεφαρμοστεί όπως στο παρελθόν --που σημαίνει ότι πρακτικά, το κράτος θα προεισπράξει τους φόρους μιας χρονιάς και θα τους τοκίζει όσο εργάζεσαι).


Ιιιιι! Δεν το έχω ζήσει αυτό, μάνα'μ!! :scared: :scared:

Όσο για τον ΟΑΕΕ δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι, οπότε ευελπιστώ ότι δεν θα αλλάξει αυτό το σημείο. Φέτος ήμουν από τους ελάχιστους που γνωρίζω που πήραν επιστροφή (και υπολογίσιμη κιόλας) φόρου. Κι αυτό χάρη στις εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ (και βέβαια και χάρη σε κάτι ξεγυρισμένα τιμολόγια που λόγω καθυστερήσεων πληρωμών τα έκοβα μαζεμένα -εννοώ πολλά έργα σε ένα τιμολόγιο- για να μπορώ να ανταποκρίνομαι σταδιακά στο ΦΠΑ, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σημαντική παρακράτηση, αφού ίσχυε το όριο των 300 ευρώ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2014)

Παλιότερα ήταν στάνταρ προσίτζιουρ: σου υπολόγιζαν τον φόρο σου και μετά σου πρόσθεταν από πάνω ένα ποσοστό ως παρακράτηση έναντι του μελλοντικού εισοδήματος του επόμενου έτους. Ίσχυε όχι μόνο για ελ/επ, αλλά και για ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων. Την επόμενη χρονιά, ξανά τα ίδια αλλά σου αφαιρούσαν την περσινή παρακράτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2014)

Ναι, σωστά - έχετε δίκιο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2014)

Σχετικά με την κατάργηση της απόδειξης δαπάνης, διαβάζω εδώ μια αρκετά σαφή ενημέρωση:

Επίσης από την 1.1.2014, καταργήθηκε η απόδειξη δαπάνης υπηρεσιών. Αντί της έκδοσης απόδειξης δαπάνης, οι υπόχρεοι θα αποδεικνύουν τις λήψεις υπηρεσιών από πρόσωπα που δεν έχουν υποχρέωση για έκδοση τιμολογίου κατά την παροχή υπηρεσιών με τη σύνταξη τίτλου κτήσης στον οποίο περιλαμβάνονται, τα στοιχεία των συμβαλλομένων καθώς και τα στοιχεία της συναλλαγής. Σημειώνεται ότι, ως «τίτλος κτήσης», για την αγορά αγαθών, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, ενδεικτικά, *κάθε έγγραφη συμφωνία (συμφωνητικό), υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ακόμα και τιμολόγιο (λήψης υπηρεσιών)*, αρκεί να περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα ανωτέρω απαιτούμενα δεδομένα.

Ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις για τις οποίες εκδίδεται τίτλος κτήσης κατά τα ανωτέρω είναι η καταβολή αμοιβών σε περιστασιακά απασχολούμενους, εισηγητές σεμιναρίων και συγγραφείς, δημόσιους ή ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους ή συνταξιούχους, εφόσον δεν είναι υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών για άλλη δραστηριότητα κ.λπ.

​Δηλαδή, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, η απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης αντικαθίσταται από ένα συμφωνητικό, μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση ή ένα τιμολόγιο λήψης υπηρεσιών. Το τιμολόγιο λήψης υπηρεσιών (το οποίο εκδίδει ο πελάτης μας) είναι κάτι σαν την απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, σωστά; Μόνο που λέγεται αλλιώς τώρα. Τώρα όμως προστίθενται και τα άλλα δύο, το συμφωνητικό και η υπεύθυνη δήλωση (δεν λέει ποιος υποβάλλει την υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ο πελάτης ή ο εισπράττων την αμοιβή). 

Να μην ξεχάσουμε όμως ότι αυτά τα είδη παραστατικών μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μόνο από κάποιον που δεν είναι υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών για άλλη δραστηριότητα. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι δυνατό να κόβω τιμολόγιο για μεταφράσεις και να αμείβομαι με "τίτλο κτήσης" για σεμινάρια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα όμως προστίθενται και τα άλλα δύο, το συμφωνητικό και η υπεύθυνη δήλωση (δεν λέει ποιος υποβάλλει την υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ο πελάτης ή ο εισπράττων την αμοιβή).


Προστίθενται, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, ως εναλλακτικά, όχι σωρευτικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2014)

Ναι, εναλλακτικά εννοούσα. Αν δεν έγινε σαφές, συγγνώμη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2014)

Ενημέρωση σχετικά με την υποβολή καταστάσεων φορολογικών στοιχείων για διασταύρωση πληροφοριών:
http://www.gsis.gr/gsis/export/sites/default/gsis_site/Services/documents_epixeiriseis/MYF_FAQ.pdf


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

Το μπαχαλέπος με τις συγκεντρωτικές δεν έχει τελειωμό:
*Τον Μάιο πιθανόν να υποβληθούν οι μηνιαίες συγκεντρωτικές για τους πρώτους 4 μήνες του 2014*
http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/17162


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2014)

Χμμ, τελικά διαβάζοντας την ΠΟΛ 1022/2014, βλέπω ότι: «Ειδικά, για την πρώτη εφαρμογή, οι ανωτέρω καταστάσεις, που αφορούν συναλλαγές Ιανουαρίου και Φεβρουαρίου 2014, υποβάλλονται, ανά μήνα, μέχρι την προθεσμία υποβολής των καταστάσεων του μηνός Μαρτίου 2014.» Άρα μιλάμε για Απρίλιο ως φαίνεται, κι όχι για Μάιο. Θέλει πολλή προσοχή και διαρκή εγρήγορση, πάντως — και συνεχή επικοινωνία με τον λογιστή σας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2014)

Διάβασα ότι το διόρθωσαν αυτό και διευκρίνισαν ότι μιλάμε για Μάιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Χμμ, τελικά διαβάζοντας την ΠΟΛ 1022/2014, βλέπω ότι: «Ειδικά, για την πρώτη εφαρμογή, οι ανωτέρω καταστάσεις, που αφορούν συναλλαγές Ιανουαρίου και Φεβρουαρίου 2014, υποβάλλονται, ανά μήνα, μέχρι την προθεσμία υποβολής των καταστάσεων του μηνός Μαρτίου 2014.» Άρα μιλάμε για Απρίλιο ως φαίνεται, κι όχι για Μάιο. Θέλει πολλή προσοχή και διαρκή εγρήγορση, πάντως — και συνεχή επικοινωνία με τον λογιστή σας.



Ζαζ, κάπου διάβασα ότι ο γγ Εσόδων έδωσε ιντερνετικά τη διευκρίνιση ότι εννοείται Μάιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Επίσης, είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο Μάιος, παραμονές εκλογών, θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα Ιούνιος, όπως έχουν ήδη μετατεθεί οι δηλώσεις εισοδήματος, και μετά, λόγω αδυναμίας των λογιστών να διεκπεραιώσουν και αυτή την υποχρέωση μαζί με τις δηλώσεις, σε συνδυασμό με τις θερινές διακοπές, καλός Σεπτέμβριος, αλλά ναι... *καλύτερα να είστε σε συνεχή επικοινωνία με τον λογιστή σας.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2014)

*Τέλος οι ουρές στην Εφορία. Οδηγός για το νέο σύστημα πληρωμών* (_Ημερησία_)

Τέλος εποχής για τις ουρές και την ταλαιπωρία στην εφορία. Τα ταμεία στις Δ.Ο.Υ. «κατέβασαν» ρολά και οι συναλλαγές γίνονται πλέον ηλεκτρονικά ενώ όλοι οι φόροι εξοφλούνται στις τράπεζες ή τα ΕΛΤΑ. Οι φορολογούμενοι δεν χρειάζεται καν να επισκεφθούν την εφορία τους για να πληρώσουν τους φόρους, να υποβάλλουν δηλώσεις, να ρυθμίσουν τις οφειλές τους ή να λάβουν φορολογική ενημερότητα. Όλα αυτά γίνονται με λίγα μόνο κλικ από τον υπολογιστή τους, χωρίς χάσιμο χρόνου, χωρίς ουρές και κυρίως εκνευρισμό.

Οι νέες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες που ενεργοποίησε η Γενική Γραμματεία Εσόδων του υπουργείου Οικονομικών διευκολύνουν τη ζωή των φορολογούμενων αλλά και το έργο των εφοριακών οι οποίοι θα μπορέσουν να ενισχύσουν τον φορο-ελεγκτικό μηχανισμό.

Το επόμενο στοίχημα της ΓΓΠΣ είναι η ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή των φόρων μέσω μιας νέας υπηρεσίας που θα ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου. Πρόκειται για το ενιαίο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα πληρωμών (e-POS) η οποία παρέχεται μέσω του συστήματος ΔΙΑΣ και θα υποστηρίζει όλες τις πληρωμές φόρων.
Ουσιαστικά οι φορολογούμενοι όπως γίνεται σήμερα με τις αγορές μέσω internet (easypay) θα μπορούν να πληρώνουν από το σπίτι ή το γραφείο τους τις οφειλές τους προς την εφορία. Θα εισέρχονται στον λογαριασμό τους στο Taxisnet, θα βλέπουν την οφειλή τους και θα μπορούν να πληρώνουν απευθείας την οφειλή τους με χρεωστική ή πιστωτική κάρτα.

Ο «λογαριασμός μου» στο Taxisnet

Για να ενεργοποιήσετε τον λογαριασμό σας στο Taxisnet, θα πρέπει με προσοχή να καταχωρήσετε τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης (πεζά ή κεφαλαία, ανάλογα την επιλογή που έχετε κάνει), τον κλειδάριθμο με τις παύλες από το αλφαβητικό μέρος του πληκτρολογίου και τα στοιχεία της εικόνας.
Επάνω δεξιά, στην αρχική σελίδα της ΓΓΠΣ www.gsis.gr, επιλέγουμε Mytaxisnet. Πληκτρολογούμε τους προσωπικούς κωδικούς εισόδου.
Εμφανίζεται η κεντρική σελίδα μέσω της οποίας ο φορολογούμενος μπορεί να δει όλες τις διαθέσιμες εφαρμογές του taxisent ( επιλογή Εφαρμογές) , να διαχειριστεί το λογαριασμό του για αλλαγή στοιχείων επικοινωνίας ή αλλαγή του κωδικού πρόσβασης ( επιλογή Διαχείριση Λογαριασμού) , να εξουσιοδοτήσει άλλους χρήστες του taxisnet να δράσουν εκ μέρους του ( επιλογή Εξουσιοδοτήσεις) ή να υποβάλλει δήλωση ΦΠΑ- V.I.E.S ( εικονίδιο ηλεκτρονική υποβολή ΦΠΑ –V.I.E.S)

Πώς βλέπω τι χρωστάω

Όλες οι βεβαιωμένες οφειλές εμφανίζονται επιλέγοντας «Εφαρμογές» και στη συνέχεια στο πρώτο πεδίο «Προσωποποιημένη Πληροφόρηση», την εφαρμογή «Στοιχεία Οφειλών». Στη σελίδα αυτή εμφανίζονται στοιχεία ανοιχτών ατομικών οφειλών εκτός ρύθμισης όπως είναι καταχωρημένα στο TAXIS. Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται ανοιχτές οφειλές οι οποίες :
1. έχουν υπαχθεί σε ρύθμιση ή διευκόλυνση τμηματικής καταβολής στο σύνολό τους
2. προέρχονται από εταιρείες στις οποίες συμμετέχετε με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (π.χ. Ομόρρυθμο μέλος, Διαχειριστής, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος κλπ)
3. έχουν βεβαιωθεί σε άλλο πρόσωπο αλλά ευθύνεστε λόγω σχέσης (π.χ. κληρονόμος, εγγυητής κλπ)
Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με οφειλές συνυποχρέωσης ή και συνυπευθυνότητας , ο φορολογούμενος πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στη Δ.Ο.Υ. Ειδικά για τις μερικώς ρυθμισμένες οφειλές εμφανίζεται μόνο το ποσό που δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί.

Πώς πληρώνω

Στην ίδια επιλογή «Στοιχεία Οφειλών», ο φορολογούμενος για κάθε γραμμή Ανοιχτής Οφειλής όπως εμφανίζεται στον πίνακα μπορεί να δει τα στοιχεία Δόσεων πατώντας στο πλήκτρο επιλογήςστη στήλη «Εμφάνιση στοιχείων δόσεων-εκπτώσεων». Σε περίπτωση πληρωμής με έκπτωση απαιτείται η εξόφληση του συνολικού ποσού της οφειλής μέχρι την ημερομηνία ισχύος της έκπτωσης (τα ποσά εμφανίζονται χωρίς τη μείωση λόγω έκπτωσης).
Πατώντας στην επιλογή «Ταυτότητα Οφειλής» , ο φορολογούμενος μπορεί να εμφανίσει και να εκτυπώσει τον ειδικό κωδικό. Αντί για εκτύπωση μπορεί ο κωδικός να σημειωθεί σε ένα χαρτί. Με τον κωδικό αυτό, μπορεί να πληρωθεί η οφειλή είτε στις τράπεζες και τα ΕΛΤΑ , είτε μέσω web bankning , μέσω της επιλογής «Βεβαιωμένες Οφειλές».

Πώς πληρώνω έναντι

Κατά την εκτύπωση της Ταυτότητας Οφειλής, ο φορολογούμενος έχει δύο επιλογές. Είτε να εκτυπώσει την Τ.Ο με αναγραφή ποσού, είτε χωρίς να αναγράφεται το οφειλόμενο ποσό. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, μπορεί να καταβάλλει στην τράπεζα ή τα ΕΛΤΑ το ποσό που έχει τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσει, στο βαθμό που δεν μπορεί να εξοφλήσει ή να ρυθμίσει τη φορολογική του υποχρέωση. Όπως έχει διευκρινίσει ο γενικός γραμματέας δημοσίων εσόδων Χ. Θεοχάρης, ατύπως η Εφορία δέχεται πληρωμές έναντι, σε περίπτωση οικονομικής αδυναμίας του οφειλέτη. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο ίδιος συνιστά, ο φορολογούμενος να ενημερώνει τη Δ.Ο.Υ του, για να προφυλαχθεί από ενδεχόμενες κατασχέσης από …σπόντα. Η οδηγία που έχει δοθεί στις εφορίες είναι να μην γίνονται κατασχέσεις σε φορολογούμενους με οικονομική αδυναμία στο βαθμό που γίνονται τακτικές καταβολές έναντι των οφειλών του. Αν παρ' όλα αυτά ο φορολογούμενος αυτής της κατηγορίας πέσει σε παγίδα διασταυρώσεων και αποδειχθεί ότι έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να εξοφλήσει αλλά δεν το πράττει, δεν υπάρχει καμία προστασία έναντι ενδεχόμενης κατάσχεσης. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι έναντι πληρωμές δέχονται τράπεζες και ΕΛΤΑ ακόμα και αν έχει εκτυπωθεί Τ.Ο με αναγραφή ποσού οφειλής στο πλαίσιο σχετικής άτυπης οδηγίας.

Πώς ρυθμίζω τις οφειλές μου

Η ρύθμιση βεβαιωμένων οφειλών γίνεται πλέον ηλεκτρονικά. Τελευταία κατά σειρά επιλογή στις «Εφαρμογές Taxisnet», είναι η «Ρύθμιση Οφειλών», στην οποία υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές φόρμες αίτησης. Η Ρ1 η οποία αφορά βεβαιωμένες οφειλές έως το τέλος του 2012 και η Ρ2 για τις τρέχουσες ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές. Επί της ουσίας ενεργή είναι η Ρ2, μέσω της οποίας δίνεται η δυνατότητα ρύθμισης των οφειλών σε 12 δόσεις . Μόνο στην περίπτωση όπου οι υπαχθείσες στη ρύθμιση οφειλές προέρχονται από έκτακτη αιτία και όχι από δηλώσεις που υποβάλλονται περιοδικά, από τέλη κυκλοφορίας, δάνεια και συμβάσεις, οι δόσεις μπορούν να αυξηθούν έως τις 24.Στη ρύθμιση μπορούν να υπαχθούν και οφειλές οι οποίες είναι απλώς βεβαιωμένες και όχι ληξιπρόθεσμες.

Τα στοιχεία των οφειλών και τα στοιχεία του οφειλέτη εμφανίζονται αυτόματα, ζητείται όμως από το φορολογούμενο να συμπληρώσει στοιχεία σχετικά με τα μηνιαία έσοδα και τα έξοδά του. Για να γίνει αποδεκτή η αίτηση ρύθμισης, το ποσό της μηνιαίας δόσης δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 30% του μηνιαίου εισοδήματος. Οι δόσεις βγαίνουν αυτόματα αλλά για να έχει ισχύ η ρύθμιση, μέσα σε τρεις μέρες από την υποβολή της αίτησης πρέπει να πληρωθεί η πρώτη δόση, στις τράπεζες με τη χρήση της «Ταυτότητα Ρυθμισμένης Οφειλής (Τ.Ρ.Ο.)» . Προσοχή: Η καταβολή των δόσεων διενεργείται στους φορείς είσπραξης (Τράπεζες ΕΛ.ΤΑ.), με πάγια εντολή πληρωμής των επόμενων δόσεων, χωρίς να επιβάλλεται στον οφειλέτη οικονομική επιβάρυνση για την εντολή αυτή. Εντός ρύθμισης δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα καταβολής «έναντι». Σε αυτή την περίπτωση επέρχεται απώλεια της ρύθμισης.

Πώς παρακολουθώ τη ρύθμιση

Στη στήλη «Κατάσταση Ρύθμισης» ( στην εφαρμογή Ρύθμιση Οφειλών) η κατάσταση παραμένει «Ανεπικύρωτη» μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το TaxisNet για την πληρωμή της πρώτης δόσης οπότε και αλλάζει σε «Επικυρωμένη». Η κατάσταση φαίνεται «Απορριφθείσα» όταν κατά την επεξεργασία της αίτησης ρύθμισης από το taxisnet διαπιστωθεί μεταβολή στις δόσεις των οφειλών σας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε νέα αίτηση ρύθμισης. Η κατάσταση φαίνεται «Άκυρη» σε περίπτωση που γίνει απώλεια της ρύθμισης από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία και «Τέλος Ρύθμισης» όταν εξοφληθεί. Για να παρακολουθήσετε το ιστορικό των μεταβολών της αίτησής σας κάντε κλικ στο «Κατάσταση Αίτησης».
Σημειώνεται ότι σε περίπτωση που έχετε υποβάλει περισσότερες από μία αιτήσεις ρύθμισης για τις ίδιες οφειλές, θα επικυρωθεί αυτή που θα πληρωθεί πρώτη και οι υπόλοιπες θα ακυρωθούν.

Πώς παίρνω φορολογική ενημερότητα

Η αίτηση υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονικά. Στην κεντρική σελίδα Mytaxisnet, ο φορολογούμενος επιλέγει «Εφαρμογές» και στη συνέχεια «Εφαρμογή Πιστοποιητικών» και «Έντυπο Βεβαίωσης Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας».
Εναλλακτικά, από την πρώτη σελίδα της ΓΓΠΣ ( www.gsis.gr) , ο φορολογούμενος επιλέγει «Υπηρεσίες προς τους Πολίτες» και στη συνέχεια «Έκδοση Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας». Η εφαρμογή καθοδηγεί τον φορολογούμενο να επιλέξει «Κάντε αίτηση για την απόκτηση έγκυρης Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας». Πατώντας σε αυτή την επιλογή, θα ζητηθεί από το φορολογούμενο να πληκτρολογήσει τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης στο taxisnet και γίνεται απευθείας είσοδος στην εφαρμογή έκδοσης πιστοποιητικών. Πατώντας στο κουμπί «συνέχεια», στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται προσυμπληρωμένη, με τα στοιχεία του φορολογούμενου, η αίτηση βεβαίωσης φορολογικής ενημερότητας. Μετά την επιλογή «υποβολή» , αν ο φορολογούμενος είναι φορολογικά ενήμερος, το αποδεικτικό εμφανίζεται αυτόματα στην οθόνη και μπορεί να γίνει εκτύπωσή του. Έχει ισχύ δύο μηνών αν δεν υφίστανται βεβαιωμένες οφειλές. Ο χρόνος ισχύος του αποδεικτικού ορίζεται σε ένα μήνα, σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης μη ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών, οφειλών που τελούν σε αναστολή ή έχουν υπαχθεί σε πρόγραμμα ρύθμισης τμηματικής καταβολής.

Πώς αλλάζω στοιχεία Μητρώου

Και το έντυπο Μ1 για μεταβολές στα στοιχεία Μητρώου, υποβάλλεται πλέον ηλεκτρονικά για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα. Αριστερά, στην κεντρική σελίδα Mytaxisnet – η πρώτη που εμφανίζεται μετά την είσοδο με τους προσωπικούς κωδικούς- ο φορολογούμενος επιλέγει «Αλλαγή στοιχείων Μητρώου». Στη σελίδα που εμφανίζεται πατώντας στην επιλογή «Νέα Αίτηση» , εμφανίζεται ηλεκτρονικά το έντυπο Ε9 στο οποίο για παράδειγμα μπορεί ο φορολογούμενος να αλλάξει τη διεύθυνση κατοικίας του . Στη συνέχεια γίνεται «Υποβολή». Σε περίπτωση που η αλλαγή διεύθυνσης επιφέρει και αλλαγή Δ.Ο.Υ. , δεν χρειάζεται να επιλέξετε εσείς τη νέα Δ.Ο.Υ.. Αυτό θα γίνει από τη Δ.Ο.Υ. στην αρμοδιότητα της οποίας ανήκετε κατά τη χρονική στιγμή υποβολής της αίτησής σας.
Εφόσον ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία στη Δ.Ο.Υ. , στο λογαριασμό σας στην επιλογή «Αλλαγή Στοιχείων Μητρώου» / «Υποβληθείσες Αιτήσεις» στη στήλη «Κατάσταση» εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη «εγκρίθηκε» ή «απορρίφθηκε» καθώς και ο λόγος απόρριψης.
Για να δείτε τη νέα αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. και τη διεύθυνσή σας όπως καταχωρήθηκε στο σύστημα πατήστε το πλήκτρο «Εκτύπωση».
Για μεταβολές διεύθυνσης έδρας άσκησης δραστηριότητας το Μ1 υποβάλλεται ακόμα μόνο στις Δ.Ο.Υ.

Πώς βλέπω τα μηνύματά μου

Τα κλασσικά ειδοποιητήρια για την πληρωμή φόρων έχουν υποκατασταθεί πλήρως από ηλεκτρονικά μηνύματα είτε στο taxisnet είτε και στο ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο του φορολογούμενου.

Τα μηνύματα από την Εφορία, θα πρέπει να αναζητηθούν στα αριστερά της κεντρικής σελίδας Mytaxisnet στην επιλογή «Εισερχόμενα Μηνύματα». Όταν υπάρχουν μηνύματα εμφανίζεται εικονίδιο με φακελάκι.

Απορίες

Ο φορολογούμενος μπορεί να υποβάλλει ηλεκτρονικά ερωτήσεις και απορίες στη Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφορικών Συστημάτων και οι απαντήσεις θα έρθουν στο ηλεκτρονικό του ταχυδρομείο. Για ερωτήσεις , στην κεντρική σελίδα Mytaxisnet, στα αριστερά, υπάρχει η επιλογή «Ερωτήματα προς ΓΓΠΣ». Κάνοντας κλικ, εμφανίζεται ένα πεδίο στο οποίο γράφεται η ερώτηση αφού προηγούμενως γίνει «επιλογή κατηγορίας» π.χ εισόδημα , Μητρώο κλπ. Πατώντας «υποβολή αιτήματος» αποστέλλεται η ερώτηση και πράγματι η αρμόδια υπηρεσία απαντά άμεσα.



Δυστυχώς, δεν βρήκα απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα «Πώς βρίσκω λεφτά;»


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Χμ, η Απόδειξη Δαπάνης ήταν στην παρ. 13 του Άρθρου 8 του ΚΦΑΣ, και βλέπω πως από 1/1/2014 έχει καταργηθεί ολόκληρο το εν λόγω άρθρο. Οπότε η μόνη σχετική πρόβλεψη είναι πλέον η παρ. 5 του Άρθρου 6 του ΚΦΑΣ, για την οποία έχει εκδοθεί η ΠΟΛ 1004/2013 (http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/15324) — βλ. ιδ. παρ. 2 άρθρου 3:Οι υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών και τα πρόσωπα της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 3 (Δημόσιο, Ν.Π.Δ.Δ. κ.λπ), στις περιπτώσεις συναλλαγών με ιδιώτες, αποδεικνύουν τις συναλλαγές τους με τη σύνταξη τίτλου κτήσης, που περιλαμβάνει τα στοιχεία των συμβαλλομένων, καθώς και τα πλήρη στοιχεία της συναλλαγής, όπως αναλυτικά αναφέρονται στις παραγράφους 10 και 11 του άρθρου αυτού.
> Διευκρινίζεται ότι, ως «τίτλος κτήσης», μπορεί να θεωρηθεί, ενδεικτικά, κάθε έγγραφη συμφωνία (συμφωνητικό), υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ακόμα και τιμολόγιο (αγοράς), αρκεί να περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα κατά τα ανωτέρω προαπαιτούμενα δεδομένα.
> Ο τίτλος κτήσης πρέπει να συντάσσεται, στους χρόνους που κατά περίπτωση, αναφέρονται στις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 14 και 15 του άρθρου 6 του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ., που αναφέρονται στο χρόνο έκδοσης των τιμολογίων.
> Στο σημείο αυτό διευκρινίζονται και τα εξής:
> ...


«Τίτλος κτήσης υπηρεσιών», λοιπόν, αντί για ΑΕΔ — και ήδη στην εταιρία μου ετοιμαζόμαστε για την έκδοση των πρώτων μας μέσα στον μήνα.
Περισσότερα: http://www.capital.gr/tax/News_tax.asp?id=1964562


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Για πρώτη ενημέρωση, μήνυμα που μόλις πήρα από φίλο ενημερωμένο σε αυτά τα θέματα (δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα πολιτικά του σχόλια, για να χρησιμοποιήσει ο καθένας σας τη δική τους φαντασία) :

Φίλε,

μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο λογιστής μου. Αν πέρυσι [οικονομικό έτος 2013] σου έκοψε ΤΠΥ οποιοσδήποτε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας για πέρασμα στα βιβλία σου [δεν μιλάμε για αγορές πραγμάτων] πρέπει να του κάνεις δήλωση αποδοχών. Εγώ του έκανα του λογιστή μου μια εξουσιοδότηση να την κάνει αυτός, μιας και αυτός μου έκοψε και το μοναδικο ΤΠΥ προς εμένα στο 2013.

Δες τι γίνεται - είναι μέχρι τις 28/3.

Και, μετά από διευκρινιστική μου ερώτηση (_«Ακόμη και με μηδενική παρακράτηση φόρου, υποθέτω;»_):

Εννοείται. Δήλωση αποδοχών τώρα, μηδενική δήλωση παρακρατούμενων φόρων μέχρι νομίζω κάποια στιγμή τον Απρίλιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Ισχύει και αντίστροφα; Πρέπει να μας δώσει βεβαιωτικό αποδοχών και ο κάθε πελάτης μας που του κόψαμε τιμολόγιο για ένα ποσό κάτω των 300 ευρώ και δεν είχε παρακράτηση φόρου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Δεν το ξέρω αυτό. Όμως κάτι τέτοιο έλεγε το πρωί ένας λογιστής στο πρωινάδικο του Σκάι, νομίζω, αλλά δεν άκουγα με προσοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Ο ανωτέρω φίλος μού απάντησε: Βεβαίωση, δεν μας δίνει. Τραβάει κουπί και την υποβάλλει ηλεκτρονικά μόνος του. Εμείς καθόοοομαστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Υπάρχει τώρα αυτή η επιλογή στο Taxis; Να υποβάλλουμε τέτοιες δηλώσεις αποδοχών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Άλεξ, μου βάζεις πολύ δύσκολα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Κι άλλη ερώτηση: Δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να μας στείλουν τις βεβαιώσεις οι εργοδότες μας; Γίνεται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Εγώ έχω ήδη παραλάβει δύο βεβαιώσεις συν τη βεβαίωση του ΟΑΕΕ, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Κι άλλη ερώτηση: Δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να μας στείλουν τις βεβαιώσεις οι εργοδότες μας; Γίνεται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά;


Σε αυτό, ο φίλος μου μου απάντησε: Μα αυτό έκανε ο λογιστής μου. Την ανέβασε ηλεκτρονικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Έχω μιλήσει ήδη με δύο λογιστήρια και υποσχέθηκαν να στείλουν με ταχυδρομείο τη βεβαίωση, προφανώς δεν είχαν ιδέα για το ηλεκτρονικό ανέβασμα. Ένα άλλο λογιστήριο μού την έστειλε ήδη ταχυδρομικά. Τέλεια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Θα γίνει της τρελής αρκούδας, πάλι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Μιλάμε μόνο για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες; Όχι για εταιρεία που έκοψε τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών; Π.χ. μια εταιρεία κούριερ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Άλεξ, οι απορίες σου με ξεπερνούν (φοβάμαι πως ξεπερνούν και τον φίλο μου).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Επίσης: ο λογιστής μου δεν είναι "ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας" είναι εταιρεία Τάδε Ταδόπουλος και Σία Ε.Ε. Και γι' αυτόν πρέπει να κάνω δήλωση αποδοχών για τα τιμολόγια που μου έκοψε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Από άλλη πηγή (ευχ!) η σχετική εγκύκλιος:

http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/circular/18170


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

Τη διαβάζω την εγκύκλιο και νομίζω ότι αφορά μόνο τις εταιρείες που μας έδιναν βεβαιώσεις έντυπες μέχρι τώρα, και τώρα είναι υποχρεωμένες να τις υποβάλουν και ηλεκτρονικά.

Ειδικά, διαβάζοντας το σκεπτικό της εγκυκλίου, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να διασταυρώσουν αν οι βεβαιώσεις που εμφανίζουμε εμείς στη φορολογική μας δήλωση είναι γνήσιες, και όχι να βάλουνε τον κάθε επαγγελματία που πήρε ένα τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών από έναν άλλον επαγγελματία να εκδώσει βεβαίωση αποδοχών. Τι λέτε;Την ανάγκη διασταύρωσης των δηλούμενων ποσών στις δηλώσεις φορολογίας εισοδήματος με εκείνα που αναγράφονται στις χορηγούμενες βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβών από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα και εισοδημάτων από εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις από τους καταβάλλοντες τις πιο πάνω αποδοχές σε σύντομο χρόνο.

​Δηλαδή, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι για μας δεν άλλαξε τίποτα και ότι καλώς τα λογιστήρια με τα οποία συναλλάσσομαι μού στέλνουν τις έντυπες βεβαιώσεις τους. 

Αν κάνω λάθος, ας μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος για να μη ζω σ' ένα αγωνιώδες σκοτάδι ότι δεν ξέρω αρκετά καλά ελληνικά για να καταλάβω τι λέει η εγκύκλιος.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2014)

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να επισημάνω ότι η εγκύκλιος μιλάει για παρακρατηθέντες φόρους και όχι για βεβαιώσεις συλλήβδην για δουλειές όπου δεν παρακρατήθηκε φόρος. Φυσικά, αφού από 1/1/14 θα παρακρατείται παντού φόρος ανεξαρτήτως ποσού, του χρόνου τέτοιον καιρό θα έχει αλλάξει το σκηνικό, και υποθέτω ότι όντως όλοι θα πρέπει να βεβαιώνουν τι αμοιβή έδωσαν σε κάποιον και πόσο φόρο τού κράτησαν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2014)

Εγώ θέλω να ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να δουλεύουμε νόμιμα, τόσο με Ελλάδα όσο και με εξωτερικό, εμείς που δεν είμαστε τυπικά πλέον "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες", δηλαδή όσοι έχουμε κάνει διακοπή στην εφορία και δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε ξανά έναρξη.

Το κομμάτι Ελλάδα υποθέτω καλύπτεται από αυτό με την απόδειξη δαπανών που μεταμορφώθηκε σε "τιμολόγιο λήψης υπηρεσιών" (ή συμφωνητικό ή μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση). 

Το κομμάτι εξωτερικό όμως πώς καλύπτεται; Μου έκατσαν δύο πελάτες τους τελευταίους μήνες (Ισπανία και οι δύο, μεγάλα μεταφραστικά γραφεία), και δεν ήξερα τι να τους πω. Είπα ότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα μου κόβουν οι άλλοι απόδειξη δαπανών, αλλά φαίνεται ότι εκείνοι δεν έχουν κάτι αντίστοιχο (πού να τους πω και "τιμολόγιο λήψης υπηρεσιών"). Θέλουν ντε και σώνει invoice από μένα. Μέχρι που είπα να τους κόψω κάτι ό,τι να 'ναι (αφού αθεώρητα είναι όλα πλέον) και να το αφήσω στην τύχη, σάματις ποιος θα το μάθει ποτέ;

Θα πρέπει να μιλήσω με το λογιστή μου, το ξέρω, αλλά το καταθέτω και εδώ ως προβληματισμό που μπορεί να έχουν και άλλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το κομμάτι εξωτερικό όμως πώς καλύπτεται; Μου έκατσαν δύο πελάτες τους τελευταίους μήνες (Ισπανία και οι δύο, μεγάλα μεταφραστικά γραφεία), και δεν ήξερα τι να τους πω. Θέλουν ντε και σώνει invoice από μένα. Μέχρι που είπα να τους κόψω κάτι ό,τι να 'ναι (αφού αθεώρητα είναι όλα πλέον) και να το αφήσω στην τύχη, σάματις ποιος θα το μάθει ποτέ;


Τι εννοείς «ποιος θα το μάθει»; Τα γραφεία δεν θα υποβάλουν VIES; Δύο ποσά δεν θα καταλήξουν διατραπεζικά σε κάποιον ελληνικό λογαριασμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2014)

Και τα τιμολόγια λήψης υπηρεσιών στο εσωτερικό μέχρι κάποιο βαθμό και κάποιο ποσό, συνολικά, θα σε καλύψουν. Δεν είναι για κάποιον που κάνει συστηματικά δουλειές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τι εννοείς «ποιος θα το μάθει»; Τα γραφεία δεν θα υποβάλουν VIES; Δύο ποσά δεν θα καταλήξουν διατραπεζικά σε κάποιον ελληνικό λογαριασμό;


Φυσικά. Δεν το εννοούσα. Γι' αυτό το έβαλα με γκρίζα γραμματάκια.

Ναι, δεν είναι για κάποιον που κάνει συστηματικά δουλειές.
Αν είχα αρκετές δουλειές για να μιλάμε για "συστηματικά" δεν θα είχα κλείσει τα βιβλία μου.
Ας μην μπούμε σε αυτό τώρα, ούτε στο ότι αν είναι να έχω πολλές δουλειές από εξωτερικό (ή από οπουδήποτε) το λογικό είναι να κάνω έναρξη. Ας μείνουμε στο πώς μπορώ να είμαι νόμιμη κάνοντας _περιστασιακά _δουλειές, χωρίς έναρξη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τα τιμολόγια λήψης υπηρεσιών στο εσωτερικό μέχρι κάποιο βαθμό και κάποιο ποσό, συνολικά, θα σε καλύψουν. Δεν είναι για κάποιον που κάνει συστηματικά δουλειές.


Ε ναι, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Δόκτωρ, τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί αυτά. Είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ προϋπόθεση το να μην ασχολείται κάποιος συστηματικά με κάτι και να πρόκειται για μια εντελώς συγκυριακή αμοιβή, προκειμένου να δικαιολογείται ο τίτλος κτήσης υπηρεσιών. Αν εγώ λ.χ. εμφανίζομαι σε όλους λέγοντας ότι είμαι μεταφραστής, έχω σελίδα στο ΠροΖ, πάω και γραφτώ στην ΠΕΜ, την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΜ και τον ΣΜΕΔ, ε μετά πώς θα μπορέσω να ισχυριστώ ότι οι δώδεκα αμοιβές των 400€ που εμφάνισα μέσα στη χρονιά είναι απλά κάτι που «έτυχε»;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ας μείνουμε στο πώς μπορώ να είμαι νόμιμη κάνοντας _περιστασιακά _δουλειές, χωρίς έναρξη.


Νομίζω εδώ μονόδρομος είναι το να υπάρξει κάποιος νομότυπος ενδιάμεσος ο οποίος θα μπορεί να τιμολογεί, και να έχετε βρει μια φόρμουλα μεταξύ σας για το πώς θα τακτοποιείται το τυπικό και το οικονομικό μέρος της υπόθεσης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για πρώτη ενημέρωση, μήνυμα που μόλις πήρα από φίλο ενημερωμένο σε αυτά τα θέματα (δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα πολιτικά του σχόλια, για να χρησιμοποιήσει ο καθένας σας τη δική τους φαντασία) :
> 
> Φίλε,
> 
> ...


Η απάντηση από τον δικό μου ορκωτό:

Είναι ουσιαστικά κάτι σαν τη συγκεντρωτική προμηθευτών όπου με ηλεκτρονική μορφή θα ενημερώσεις ότι έδωσες «αυτές» τις αμοιβές σε «αυτούς» τους δικαιούχους ώστε να γίνει διασταύρωση. Είναι κάτι σαν οριστική δήλωση παρακρατούμενων φόρων (αλλά περιλαμβάνει και τις μηδενικές παρακρατήσεις). ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, έχει ημερομηνία μέχρι 28/3/2014.


----------



## rogne (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.tanea.gr/news/economy/ar...kes-katastaseis-promhtheytwn-pelatwn-to-2014/

Μέχρι 2 Ιουνίου θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν στην Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφορικών Συστημάτων του υπουργείου Οικονομικών από επιχειρήσεις και επαγγελματίες οι συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις προμηθευτών - πελατών που αφορούν στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του έτους.

Αυτό προβλέπει απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χάρη Θεοχάρη με τη οποία διευκρινίζεται ότι για το 2014 οι συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις προμηθευτών-πελατών θα υποβάλλονται από τους υπόχρεους ανά τρίμηνο. Από το 2015 και μετά, η υποβολή τους θα γίνεται ανά μήνα, όπως αρχικά προβλεπόταν να γίνει από φέτος.

Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση οι συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις του δεύτερου τριμήνου θα υποβληθούν ως 31 Ιουλίου, για το τρίτο τρίμηνο ως 31 Οκτωβρίου και για το τέταρτο τρίμηνο ως τις 2 Φεβρουαρίου 2015.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2014)

Βλ. κ. http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/17934.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να επισημάνω ότι η εγκύκλιος μιλάει για παρακρατηθέντες φόρους και όχι για βεβαιώσεις συλλήβδην για δουλειές όπου δεν παρακρατήθηκε φόρος. Φυσικά, αφού από 1/1/14 θα παρακρατείται παντού φόρος ανεξαρτήτως ποσού, του χρόνου τέτοιον καιρό θα έχει αλλάξει το σκηνικό, και υποθέτω ότι όντως όλοι θα πρέπει να βεβαιώνουν τι αμοιβή έδωσαν σε κάποιον και πόσο φόρο τού κράτησαν.



Όπως φαίνεται και από τις διευκρινιστικές οδηγίες, όντως πρέπει να υποβάλουν ηλεκτρονικά βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών όσοι μέσα στο 2013 παρακράτησαν φόρους από αμοιβές τρίτων.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231305575

Φέτος το ΥΠΟΙΚ με εξαιρετικά επείγουσα εγκύκλιο ΠΟΛ 1039/2014 «γκάζωσε» την κατάσταση και έδωσε πολύ λίγο χρόνο σε επαγγελματίες και λογιστήρια να προετοιμαστούν. Η δήλωση έχει διττό σκοπό, αφ΄ ενός αποσκοπεί στη* διασταύρωση στοιχείων παρακρατούμενων φόρων και εισοδημάτων* μεταξύ των επαγγελματιών και αφετέρου αποσκοπεί στην *προ-συμπλήρωση των κωδικών της δήλωσης φορολογίας εισοδήματος* για τα εισοδήματα του 2013 και έπειτα χωρίς να έχουν δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας οι φορολογούμενοι στους κωδικούς αυτούς.
Κατ’ ουσία *οι φορολογούμενοι δεν χρειάζεται καν να αναζητήσουν την βεβαίωση από τους εργοδότες τους *σε έντυπη μορφή παρά μόνο για επιβεβαίωση των ποσών. Βέβαια θα πρέπει οι επαγγελματίες να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί στη δήλωση αυτή διότι τυχόν λάθος έχει εισπρακτικό αποτέλεσμα καθώς επηρεάζει το τελικό ποσό του φόρου και με τα πρόστιμα του Ν.4174/2013, το λάθος πλέον δεν συγχωρείται!

*Ποιες αμοιβές καλύπτονται*
Για ποιες όμως αμοιβές πρέπει να γίνεται αυτή η δήλωση; Το γενικότερο νόημα είναι ότι η δήλωση επιβεβαιώνει τις αμοιβές για τις οποίες μέσα στο 2013 έγινε η οποιαδήποτε παρακράτηση φόρου. Άρα μιλάμε για τις εξής κατηγορίες αμοιβών:
 - Μισθωτές αμοιβές (τακτικές αποδοχές, πρόσθετες, αναδρομικά, και παρακράτηση φόρου μισθωτών, παρακράτηση ειδικής εισφοράς αλληλεγγύης του Ν.3986/2011, και γενικά ότι προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 45 του Ν.2238/1994.
 - Επίσης δηλώνονται συντάξεις, κύριες, επικουρικές, μερίσματα από ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, αναδρομικά, βοηθήματα, ΕΚΑΣ, αμοιβές αθλητών, αποζημιώσεις απόλυσης, το τεκμαρτό εισόδημα από ενοίκια του άρθρου 23 του Ν.2238/1994, τυχόν ανείσπρακτες αμοιβές του άρθρου 46 του Ν.2238/1994κ.λ.π.
 - Στα ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα δηλώνονται τα εισοδήματα από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα του άρθρου 48 του Ν.2238/1994 και οι παρακρατήσεις φόρου αυτών, η παρακράτηση φόρου των δικηγορικών συλλόγων του άρθρου 7 του Ν. 2753/1999, τις αμοιβές των περιπτώσεων του άρθρου 58 του Ν.2238/1994 ( εκμεταλλευτές ΕΔΧ αυτοκινήτων, διανομείς διαφημιστικών, εντύπων, προμήθειες ασφαλιστικών κλπ), αμοιβές των γραμματίων προείσπραξης των δικηγόρων κ.ο.κ. και γενικά ότι προβλέπεται παρακράτηση στο άρθρο 58 του Ν.2238/1994.
.....................
Κατόπιν όλων αυτών πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι αυτά που περιγράψαμε ισχύουν μόνον για φέτος. Από το 2014-2015 η υποχρέωση θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται όμως οι επιμέρους υποχρεώσεις καθορίζονται πλέον με νέο νόμο φορολογίας εισοδήματος και για την παρακράτηση θα ισχύουν τα άρθρα 61 - 62 του Ν.4172/2013.
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

*Πώς θα υποβληθούν οι οριστικές δηλώσεις αμοιβών για τα ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα*
Οδηγός με 20 συχνές ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις

Aθήνα 
Η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων εξέδωσε οδηγό με συχνές ερωτήσεις - απαντήσεις για την οριστική δήλωση αμοιβών από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα 2014.

Σύμφωνα με αυτόν, οι οριστικές δηλώσεις αμοιβών από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν έως τις 30 Απριλίου με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο στη Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων.

Το ηλεκτρονικό έντυπο Ε20 θα υποβάλουν όσοι καταβάλουν αμοιβές ελευθέριων επαγγελμάτων, ανεξαρτήτως αν για αυτές τις αμοιβές έπρεπε να γίνει παρακράτηση φόρου, ενώ χειρόγραφα στις εφορίες θα υποβάλλονται οι δηλώσεις υπόχρεων φυσικών προσώπων που έχουν αποβιώσει.

*Ερωτήσεις - Απαντήσεις*

*1.Είμαι ήδη εγγεγραμμένος χρήστης του TAXISnet. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να υποβάλω Οριστική Δήλωση Αμοιβών από Ελευθέρια Επαγγέλματα (Ε20); 
*
Για τους ήδη εγγεγραμμένους χρήστες δεν απαιτείται διαδικασία εγγραφής, αλλά ισχύουν οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης (username και κωδικός) που ήδη χρησιμοποιούνται. 

Τα Νομικά Πρόσωπα που έχουν εγγραφεί στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες μετά τις 6/12/2010 ή έχουν πιστοποιηθεί εκ νέου, πρέπει να εξουσιοδοτήσουν ένα φυσικό πρόσωπο ως εκπρόσωπο ή λογιστή ή λογιστικό γραφείο για την υποβολή της δήλωσης από την εφαρμογή των εξουσιοδοτήσεων του TAXISnet. 

Τα Φυσικά Πρόσωπα που έχουν εγγραφεί στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες μετά τις 6/12/2010 ή έχουν πιστοποιηθεί εκ νέου, εάν επιθυμούν η δήλωση τους να υποβάλλεται από λογιστή ή λογιστικό γραφείο, θα πρέπει να εξουσιοδοτήσουν το λογιστή ή το λογιστικό γραφείο από την εφαρμογή των εξουσιοδοτήσεων του TAXISnet. 

*2.Ποιοι υποβάλουν Οριστική Δήλωση Αμοιβών από Ελευθέρια Επαγγέλματα; *

Οριστική Δήλωση υποβάλουν όσοι καταβάλουν αμοιβές ελευθέριων επαγγελμάτων, *ανεξαρτήτως αν για αυτές τις αμοιβές έπρεπε να γίνει παρακράτηση φόρου, πχ αμοιβές μικρότερες των 300 ευρώ (άρθρο 83 Ν. 2238/1994)*.

*3.Ποιες δηλώσεις μπορούν να υποβληθούν ηλεκτρονικά; *

Ηλεκτρονικά μέσω taxisnet μπορούν να υποβληθούν:

Όλες οι αρχικές οριστικές δηλώσεις, ανεξάρτητα αν είναι εμπρόθεσμες ή εκπρόθεσμες (Έντυπο Ε20/TAXIS) αρχής γενομένης από το οικονομικό έτος 2014.

Αποκλειστικά υποβάλλεται στις αρμόδιες Δ.Ο.Υ.: 

Η οριστική δήλωση υπόχρεου φυσικού προσώπου που έχει αποβιώσει υποβάλλεται στη ΔΟΥ από τους κληρονόμους του.

[...]

*13. Πώς θα υποβάλω Οριστική Δήλωση Αμοιβών από Ελευθέρια Επαγγέλματα στην περίπτωση που δεν όφειλα να αποδώσω καμία Προσωρινή δήλωση κατά Δίμηνο και έχω Σύνολο Ακαθάριστων Αποδοχών; *

Σε περίπτωση που στο έτος 2013 καταβλήθηκαν αμοιβές για ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα, αλλά δεν υπήρχε υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου (πχ μικρότερες των 300 ευρώ), τότε θα υποβάλλετε την Οριστική Δήλωση Ε20 με συμπληρωμένο στη φόρμα της οριστικής δήλωσης ΜΟΝΟ τον Πίνακα «ΠΟΣΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΟΙΒΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΑΝ». Σε αυτόν τον πίνακα θα συμπληρώσετε μόνο τις ακαθάριστες αποδοχές και στο πεδίο «παρακρατηθείς φόρος» θα καταχωρήσετε μηδέν. Επίσης πρέπει να υποβάλετε και το επισυναπτόμενο αρχείο, όπου θα είναι συμπληρωμένες οι ακαθάριστες αποδοχές (ανά ΑΦΜ) και τα πεδία του φόρου θα είναι μηδέν.

[...]


Από το Βήμα


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2014)

Ισχύει ακόμα η ερώτησή μου: Όταν λέει "ελευθέριων επαγγελμάτων", εννοεί όταν ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, π.χ. ο λογιστής σου είναι και εταιρεία ή μόνο όταν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2014)

Λοιπόν, ρώτησα λογιστές (όχι μόνο τον δικό μου) και κατέληξα να συμπεριλάβω και όλες τις προσωπικές εταιρίες (δλδ ΟΕ & ΕΕ) που μου παρείχαν υπηρεσίες ελευθέριου επαγγέλματος (όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 48§1 Ν.2238/1994), ασχέτως αν μου είχαν κόψει ΤΠΥ (κι όχι ΑΠΥ) κι αν δεν είχαν παρακράτηση. Ίσως και να μην χρειαζόταν, αλλά δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να βγάλουμε άκρη και να μας πει κάποιος υπεύθυνα τι ισχύει· οπότε, απ' το να λείπει κάλλιο ας περισσεύει.


----------



## anemelos (Mar 30, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το νήμα και κατατοπιστικό, μιας και με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές πρέπει να είμαστε συνεχώς στην «τσίτα».
Από ό,τι κατάλαβα, ένας μεταφραστής που δεν έχει λογιστή και δεν έχει λάβει κανένα ΤΠΥ/ΑΠΥ εντός του 2013, δεν χρειάζεται να υποβάλει Οριστική Δήλωση Αμοιβών από Ελευθέρια Επαγγέλματα. Μπορεί κάποιος/κάποια να το επιβεβαιώσει; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Πάνος


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2014)

Μα πώς μπορείς στην Ελλάδα να είσαι anemelos; Θα έπρεπε να έχει καταργηθεί ακόμα και σαν ψευδώνυμο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2014)

*ΕΣΕΕ: Κωδικοποίηση των φορολογικών και ασφαλιστικών αλλαγών*

_Ελευθεροτυπία_

Σε κωδικοποίηση των φορολογικών και ασφαλιστικών αλλαγών που επέρχονται στην αγορά με τις διατάξεις του Πολυνομοσχεδίου προχώρησε η Εθνική Συνομοσπονδία Ελληνικού Εμπορίου, κατατάσσοντας, κατά την εκτίμησή της, τις αλλαγές σε αρνητικές και θετικές.

Αναλυτικά σε σχετική ανακοίνωση αναφέρονται τα εξής:

*Πρόστιμα Εφορίας*

- Το ανώτατο πλαφόν επιβολής προστίμου για τη μη έκδοση στοιχείων, οριοθετείται στα 30.000 ευρώ ανά φορολογικό έλεγχο. (αρνητικό)

- Σε περίπτωση όπου κατά τη διενέργεια φορολογικού ελέγχου διαπιστωθεί εκ νέου διάπραξη της ίδιας παράβασης (υποτροπή) εντός πενταετίας από την έκδοση της αρχικής πράξης, τα πρόστιμα διπλασιάζονται. Για κάθε επόμενη παρόμοια παράβαση το χρηματικό ποσό πρόστιμο τετραπλασιάζεται. (αρνητικό)

- Επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο αξίας 100 ευρώ σε περίπτωση μη υποβολής ή εκπρόθεσμης υποβολής φορολογικής δήλωσης ή αντίστοιχης δήλωσης πληροφοριακού χαρακτήρα, από τις οποίες δεν προκύπτει υποχρέωση καταβολής φόρου. Το ίδιο χρηματικό ποσό καταλογίζεται και για κάθε άλλη παράβαση μη υποβολής ή εκπρόθεσμης υποβολής φορολογικών δηλώσεων, μα ανταπόκρισης σε αίτημα της Φορολογικής Διοίκησης για παροχή πληροφοριών ή στοιχείων ή μη υποβολής ή εκπρόθεσμης υποβολής δήλωσης παρακρατούμενων φόρων, υπό την προϋπόθεση πως ο φορολογούμενος δεν υποχρεούται να τηρεί βιβλία. (αρνητικό)

- Μειώνεται στα 250 ευρώ από τα 1.000 που ήταν η αρχική εισήγηση, το πρόστιμο για τη μη έκδοση ή την έκδοση ανακριβών φορολογικών στοιχείων (μη υποβολή ή εκπρόθεσμη υποβολή: φορολογικών δηλώσεων, δηλώσεων παρακρατούμενων φόρων και έκδοσης αποδείξεων) που αφορά επιτηδευματίες και επιχειρήσεις που τηρούν απλογραφικά βιβλία (πρώην Β΄ Κατηγορίας).

- Μειώνεται στα 500 ευρώ από τα 2.500 που ήταν η αρχική εισήγηση, το πρόστιμο για τη μη έκδοση ή την έκδοση ανακριβών φορολογικών στοιχείων (μη υποβολή ή εκπρόθεσμη υποβολή: φορολογικών δηλώσεων, δηλώσεων παρακρατούμενων φόρων και έκδοσης αποδείξεων) που αφορά επιχειρήσεις που τηρούν διπλογραφικά βιβλία (πρώην Γ΄ Κατηγορίας).

- Εφόσον για την ίδια παράβαση επιβάλλονται σύμφωνα με τον Κώδικα περισσότερα του ενός πρόστιμα, τότε υπερισχύει η διάταξη που προβλέπει το υψηλότερο πρόστιμο.

- Διατηρείται το πρόστιμο των 2.500 ευρώ για τους υπόχρεους που τηρούν διπλογραφικά βιβλία και οι οποίοι είτε δεν επιδεικνύουν το απαιτούμενο πνεύμα συνεργασίας κατά τη διεξαγωγή των φορολογικών ελέγχων, είτε δεν έχουν εγγραφεί στο φορολογικό μητρώο, ή δε συμμορφώνονται με κάθε υποχρέωση που απορρέει από τη νομοθεσία που σχετίζεται με την τήρηση αρχείων.

- Σε περίπτωση υποβολής εκπρόθεσμης τροποποιητικής δήλωσης ΦΠΑ ή δήλωσης παρακρατούμενου φόρου, δεν θα επιβάλλεται πλέον πρόστιμο, υπό την προϋπόθεση πως η αρχική δήλωση έχει υποβληθεί εμπρόθεσμα.

*Κατασχέσεις*

Δεv θα πραγματοποιούνται κατασχέσεις κινητών και ακίνητων περιουσιακών στοιχείων, εφόσον το συνολικό ύψος του χρέους είναι κατώτερο των 500 ευρώ. Ως εκ τούτου, κατασχέσεις που έχουν επιβληθεί εις βάρος οφειλετών μέχρι και την προηγούμενη ημέρα ισχύος των νέων διατάξεων, παύουν να ισχύουν μετά από την υποβολή σχετικής δήλωσης. Παράλληλα, απαγορεύονται οι κατασχέσεις περιουσιακών στοιχείων ή κατασχέσεις απαιτήσεων εις χείρα τρίτων σε βάρος φορολογουμένων, οι οποίοι διαθέτουν ληξιπρόθεσμα χρέη προς το Δημόσιο, μέχρι 50 ευρώ.

*Ακατάσχετο για ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές στο Δημόσιο*

- Δεν θα πραγματοποιούνται κατασχέσεις μισθών, συντάξεων και ασφαλιστικών βοηθημάτων που καταβάλλονται σε περιοδική βάση, από τη στιγμή που το μηνιαίο ποσό αυτών δε ξεπερνάει τα 1.500 ευρώ (από τα 1.000 ευρώ που ίσχυε μέχρι πρότινος). Εάν το ποσό είναι μεγαλύτερο των 1.500 ευρώ, τότε επιτρέπεται η κατάσχεση επί του 1/4 αυτών, με την προϋπόθεση πως το εναπομείναν ποσό δεν θα είναι χαμηλότερο των 1.500 ευρώ. Κατασχέσεις που έχουν καταλογιστεί, μέχρι την προηγούμενη ημέρα ισχύος των συγκεκριμένων διατάξεων στους υπόχρεους, αίρονται κατόπιν υποβολής σχετικής αίτησης.

- Καταθέσεις σε χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα που αφορούν ατομικούς ή κοινούς λογαριασμούς παραμένουν ακατάσχετες μέχρι του ποσού των 1.500 ευρώ για κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο (για έναν μόνο λογαριασμό και σε μία μόνο τράπεζα). Τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα οφείλουν να γνωστοποιήσουν τον εν λόγω λογαριασμό, μέσω υποβολής ηλεκτρονικής δήλωσης στο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα της Φορολογικής Διοίκησης. Εφόσον υπάρχει λογαριασμός περιοδικής πίστωσης μισθών, συντάξεων και ασφαλιστικών βοηθημάτων, τότε γνωστοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο της ο λογαριασμός.

*Περιοδική Δήλωση ΦΠΑ*

Προωθείται η αποσύνδεση του χρόνου υποβολής της δήλωσης ΦΠΑ από τη γέννηση της υποχρέωσης καταβολής του φόρου. Ο χρεωστικός ΦΠΑ μπορεί να καταβληθεί σε δύο ισόποσες μηνιαίες δόσεις, ενώ για τη δεύτερη δόση προβλέπεται η κατάργηση της προσαύξησης κατά 2%. Σύμφωνα με της νέες διατάξεις που αφορούν της εμπρόθεσμες περιοδικές δηλώσεις ΦΠΑ ποσών που υπερβαίνουν τα 100 ευρώ, ο φόρος είναι εφικτό να καταβληθεί σε δύο ισόποσες δόσεις. Η πρώτη εξ΄ αυτών θα πρέπει να έχει πραγματοποιηθεί μέχρι την τελευταία εργάσιμη ημέρα του μήνα της εμπρόθεσμης υποβολής της περιοδικής δήλωσης και η δεύτερη μέχρι την τελευταία εργάσιμη ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα από την υποβολή της δήλωσης, εξαιρουμένης της προσαύξησης κατά 2%. (Σχεδόν το ίδιο καθεστώς με το ισχύον - Θετικό η άρση της προσαύξησης κατά 2%)

*Διατάξεις του Πολυνομοσχεδίου για το Ασφαλιστικό Σύστημα*

- Μείωση των επικουρικών συντάξεων σε προγενέστερο χρονικό διάστημα, σε σχέση με το προβλεπόμενο (από την 1/7/2014 και όχι από την 1/1/2015) (αρνητικό).

- Μείωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών κατά 3,9 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες, από την 1/1/2014 και καταβολή από τον ΟΑΕΔ για τελευταία φορά του μισού οικογενειακού επιδόματος. (θετικό).

- Θέσπιση της μηνιαίας καταβολής των εισφορών στον ΟΑΕΕ και υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στο εν λόγω Ταμείο, των νέων ασφαλισμένων που είναι παράλληλα ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ για λιγότερες από 25 ημέρες το μήνα (απόσυρση της διάταξης που προέβλεπε την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στον ΟΑΕΕ όσων δραστηριοποιούνται σε περιοχές με πληθυσμό μικρότερο των 2.000 κατοίκων).

- Υποχρεωτικός συμψηφισμός επιχορηγήσεων και ενισχύσεων με τις οφειλές των υπόχρεων προς τα ασφαλιστικά τους ταμεία. (θετικό - πάγιο αίτημα της ΕΣΕΕ).

- Περιορισμός κατά 50% των προσαυξήσεων των τριετιών («ωριμάνσεις»), προκειμένου να δοθεί κίνητρο για τη πρόσληψη μακροχρόνια ανέργων ηλικίας άνω των 25 ετών.

*Παροχές ασθενείας σε είδος σε ανασφάλιστους*

Ασφαλισμένοι του ΟΑΕΕ οι οποίοι διέκοψαν την επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα ή προέβησαν σε δήλωση αδράνειας εργασιών στη Δ.Ο.Υ. σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ 1102/14.7.2005 και δεν εμπίπτουν στις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου δεύτερου του ν.3845/2010 ή συνεχίζουν την επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα και δεν είναι ασφαλισμένοι σε άλλο φορέα, δικαιούνται οι ίδιοι και τα προστατευόμενα μέλη αυτών, παροχή ασθένειας σε είδος, μέχρι 28.2.2015, εφόσον οι οφειλές τους στον οικείο ασφαλιστικό φορέα αφορούν τα έτη 2011, 2012 και 2013 και ο μέσος όρος του συνολικού οικογενειακού τους εισοδήματος κατά τα ως άνω έτη δεν υπερβαίνει τα 12.000 ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2014)

Υπόδειγμα του «τίτλου κτήσης υπηρεσιών» (της πάλαι ποτέ Απόδειξης Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης): http://epixeirisi.gr/ΚΡΙΣΙΜΑ-ΘΕΜΑΤΑ...ΚΗΣ/18944/Τίτλος-Κτήσης-ΚΦΑΣ:-Άρθρο-6,-παρ^-5


----------



## anemelos (Apr 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μα πώς μπορείς στην Ελλάδα να είσαι anemelos; Θα έπρεπε να έχει καταργηθεί ακόμα και σαν ψευδώνυμο!



Αγαπητέ nickel, το ψευδώνυμο κρατάει από τα ανέμελα χρόνια εκτός Ελλάδας!


----------



## rogne (Apr 12, 2014)

Υπάρχει κάποια πληροφόρηση σχετικά με αυτό; http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/18160



> ε) Με την προσθήκη της παραγράφου 8 και 9 απαλλάσσονται από την παρακράτηση φόρου οι συναλλαγές που δεν υπερβαίνουν τα 300 ευρώ, εφόσον ο λήπτης της αμοιβής είναι φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2014)

*Υπ. Οικ. ΠΟΛ. 1120/25.04.2014 *«Φορολογική μεταχείριση των αμοιβών που καταβάλλονται για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές και παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες»

Σας κοινοποιούμε τις διατάξεις της περ. δ' της παρ. 1, των παρ. 2 και 3 του άρθρου 62 καθώς και της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 , των παρ. 2 και 8 του άρθρου 64 του ν.4172/2013 (ΦΕΚ Α 167/23.07.2013), αναφορικά με την παρακράτηση φόρου στις αμοιβές για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες και άλλες αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες και σας παρέχουμε τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες για την ορθή και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή τους:

*Άρθρο 62
Πληρωμές υποκείμενες σε παρακράτηση*​
1. Με τις διατάξεις της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 62 του ΚΦΕ (ν. 4172/2013) ορίζονται οι περιπτώσεις πληρωμών που αφορούν αμοιβές, οι οποίες υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου.?

Συγκεκριμένα, σε παρακράτηση φόρου υπόκεινται οι πληρωμές για αμοιβές για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες και άλλες αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες, ανεξάρτητα εάν έχουν παρασχεθεί στην Ελλάδα, όταν ο λήπτης της αμοιβής είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο.

Βάσει της ανωτέρω διάταξης σε παρακράτηση φόρου υπόκεινται μόνο οι αμοιβές που λαμβάνουν τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, δηλαδή οι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις, καθώς και οι μη υπόχρεοι σε τήρηση βιβλίων και έκδοση στοιχείων του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ. που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, ανεξάρτητα εάν έχουν τη φορολογική τους κατοικία στην ημεδαπή ή στην αλλοδαπή, τα οποία παρέχουν τις ανωτέρω υπηρεσίες σε υπόχρεους του άρθρου 61 του ίδιου νόμου (νομικά πρόσωπα ή νομικές οντότητες, φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης, κ.λπ.).

Επισημαίνεται ότι κατά την καταβολή των υπόψη αμοιβών σε ημεδαπά ή αλλοδαπά φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, για υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν είτε στην ημεδαπή είτε στην αλλοδαπή, διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου με βάση τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 64, με την οποία δεν επέρχεται εξάντληση της φορολογικής τους υποχρέωσης αλλά ο φόρος που παρακρατήθηκε θα πιστωθεί έναντι του φόρου εισοδήματος από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα (παρ. 3 και 4 του άρθρου 64 του ν.4172/2013). Ειδικά για τις αμοιβές που λαμβάνουν τα αλλοδαπά φυσικά πρόσωπα, τα ανωτέρω εφαρμόζονται υπό την επιφύλαξη των Συμβάσεων Αποφυγής Διπλής Φορολογίας (ΣΑΔΦ).

Στις αμοιβές για τεχνικά έργα περιλαμβάνονται οι αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται σε εργολήπτες κατασκευής κάθε είδους τεχνικών έργων καθώς και οι αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται για παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες που σχετίζονται όμως με την εκτέλεση και ολοκλήρωση των έργων αυτών.

Ως τεχνικό έργο θεωρείται η εκτέλεση εργασιών κατασκευής έργου συνδεόμενου μετά του εδάφους όπως για παράδειγμα τα οικοδομικά, λιμενικά, υδραυλικά, οδοποιίας, γεφυροποιίας, σιδηροδρόμων και έργα υπαίθρου. Ως τεχνικό έργο θεωρείται επίσης και η εργασία προσθήκης επί υφιστάμενου ήδη πράγματος νέου στοιχείου ή ιδιότητας, ανεξάρτητα αν τα συνδεόμενα θα αποτελέσουν ενιαίο πράγμα ή όχι (όπως για παράδειγμα εκτέλεση μηχανολογικών, ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων).

Με τον όρο αμοιβές διοίκησης νοούνται οι αμοιβές διοικητικής υποστήριξης, οργάνωσης, αναδιοργάνωσης, κ.λπ. αποκαλούμενες με τον αγγλικό όρο «management fees» στις οποίες, ενδεικτικά, περιλαμβάνονται:

- οι αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται για την παρακολούθηση της οικονομικής πορείας και της θέσης στην αγορά της επιχείρησης,

- αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται για τη διενέργεια εσωτερικών ελέγχων και γενικά την εποπτεία διαφόρων τμημάτων και λειτουργιών της επιχείρησης,

- αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται για την οργάνωση, κατασκευή ή προσαρμογή και λειτουργία του κατάλληλου «software» με σκοπό την καταγραφή, ανάλυση και γενικά παρακολούθηση των συναλλαγών,

- αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται για τη γενική και ειδική υποστήριξη σε έργα και λειτουργίες που δεν εξυπηρετούν την εκμετάλλευση της επιχείρησης σαν αυτοτελή μονάδα δραστηριότητας.

Επισημαίνεται, ότι στις αμοιβές αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι αμοιβές διευθυντών ή μελών ΔΣ εταιρείας ή κάθε άλλου νομικού προσώπου ή νομικής οντότητας οι οποίες σύμφωνα με την περ. δ' της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 12 αποτελούν εισόδημα από μισθωτή εργασία.

Στις αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές ή παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες περιλαμβάνονται οι αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται εξαιτίας παροχής επαγγελματικών υπηρεσιών στις οποίες προέχει το στοιχείο της συμβουλής ή της επιστημονικής, καλλιτεχνικής και πνευματικής δημιουργίας, δηλαδή επαγγέλματα που με τις διατάξεις του ν. 2238/1994, χαρακτηρίζονταν ως ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται οι υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που ασκούν ατομικά το επάγγελμα του ιατρού, οδοντιάτρου, κτηνιάτρου, φυσιοθεραπευτή, βιολόγου, ψυχολόγου, μαίας, δικηγόρου, συμβολαιογράφου, άμισθου υποθηκοφύλακα, δικαστικού επιμελητή, αρχιτέκτονα, μηχανικού, τοπογράφου, χημικού, γεωπόνου, γεωλόγου, δασολόγου, περιβαλλοντολόγου, ωκεανογράφου, σχεδιαστή, δημοσιογράφου, διερμηνέα, ξεναγού, μεταφραστή, καθηγητή ή δασκάλου, καλλιτέχνη γλύπτη ή ζωγράφου ή σκιτσογράφου ή χαράκτη, ηθοποιού, εκτελεστή μουσικών έργων ή μουσουργού, καλλιτεχνών των κέντρων διασκέδασης, χορευτή, χορογράφου, σκηνοθέτη, σκηνογράφου, ενδυματολόγου, διακοσμητή, οικονομολόγου, αναλυτή, προγραμματιστή, ερευνητή ή συμβούλου επιχειρήσεων, λογιστή ή φοροτέχνη, αναλογιστή, κοινωνιολόγου, κοινωνικού λειτουργού, εμπειρογνώμονα, ομοιοπαθητικού, εναλλακτικής θεραπείας, ψυχοθεραπευτή, λογοθεραπευτή, λογοπαθολόγου και λογοπεδικού, καθώς και αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται σε πραγματογνώμονες, διαιτητές, εκκαθαριστές γενικά, ελεγκτές Α.Ε., εκτελεστές διαθηκών, εκκαθαριστές κληρονομιών και κηδεμόνες σχολάζουσας κληρονομιάς.

Επισημαίνεται ότι το μέρος της αμοιβής που λαμβάνουν οι συγγραφείς, μουσουργοί, κ.λπ. η οποία αφορά σε συγγραφικά ή καλλιτεχνικά δικαιώματα, υπόκειται σε παρακράτηση φόρου με συντελεστή 20%, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περ. γ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64.

Αντίθετα, διευκρινίζουμε ότι δεν εμπίπτουν στις διατάξεις περί παρακράτησης οι αμοιβές αντιπροσώπων, πρακτόρων, μεσιτών, κ.λπ. από αμοιβές ή προμήθειες για τη σύναψη σύμβασης προμήθειας από αλλοδαπά εργοστάσια ή αλλοδαπούς οίκους οποιασδήποτε φύσης υλικού, μεταφορέων, μεσιτών, πρακτόρων, διαμεσολαβητών, εκτελωνιστών, φωτορεπόρτερ, διαφημιστών, επιχειρήσεων που έχουν σαν αντικείμενο ασφαλιστικές δραστηριότητες, εφόσον αυτές εκδίδουν εκκαθαρίσεις με τις αμοιβές των συνεργατών τους, προς τους συνεργάτες τους (ασφαλιστικούς πράκτορες, μεσίτες ασφαλίσεων, ασφαλιστικούς συμβούλους κ.τ.λ.), αμοιβές για υπηρεσίες φασόν, προώθησης προϊόντων και γενικά οι αμοιβές που με τον ν. 2238/1994 χαρακτηρίζονταν ως εισόδημα από εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή μηδενικής δήλωσης παρακρατούμενου φόρου.

2. Με την παράγραφο 2 του ίδιου ως άνω άρθρου ορίζεται ότι τα νομικά πρόσωπα και οι νομικές οντότητες που έχουν τη φορολογική κατοικία τους στην Ελλάδα και λαμβάνουν αμοιβές για τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρονται στην περ. δ' της παραγράφου 1 (αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες και άλλες αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες) δεν υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου, με την επιφύλαξη της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 64 (φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης).

Επομένως, για τις υπηρεσίες της περ. δ' της παραγράφου 1 που παρέχονται από τα νομικά πρόσωπα ή τις νομικές οντότητες του άρθρου 45 που έχουν τη φορολογική τους κατοικία στην Ελλάδα, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 3 του άρθρου 4 του Κ.Φ.Ε., δεν ενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου, με εξαίρεση τις αμοιβές που λαμβάνουν για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν σε φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης, καθώς και τις αμοιβές για τεχνικά έργα, δεδομένου ότι στην περίπτωση δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64, ορίζεται ότι οι υπόψη αμοιβές που λαμβάνουν τόσο τα φυσικά πρόσωπα όσο και τα νομικά πρόσωπα ή νομικές οντότητες υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου με συντελεστή 3%.

3. Με το πρώτο εδάφιο της παραγράφου 3 καθορίζεται η φορολογική μεταχείριση των νομικών προσώπων και των νομικών οντοτήτων που δεν έχουν τη φορολογική τους κατοικία στην Ελλάδα, για τις αμοιβές που λαμβάνουν για τις υπηρεσίες της περ. δ' της παραγράφου 1. Συγκεκριμένα, κάθε νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα που δεν έχει τη φορολογική κατοικία του στην Ελλάδα και λαμβάνει αμοιβές για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες ή και αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου, όταν οι υπηρεσίες παρέχονται σε υπόχρεα σε παρακράτηση πρόσωπα του άρθρου 61.

Επισημαίνεται ότι, με την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 3 του ν.4172/2013 ορίζεται ότι ο φορολογούμενος που δεν έχει τη φορολογική κατοικία του στην Ελλάδα υπόκειται σε φόρο για το φορολογητέο εισόδημά του που προκύπτει στην Ελλάδα και αποκτάται μέσα σε ορισμένο φορολογικό έτος. Επίσης, σύμφωνα με την περ. γ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 5 του ν.4172/2013, εισόδημα που προκύπτει στην ημεδαπή είναι κάθε εισόδημα πηγής Ελλάδας και ιδίως το εισόδημα από υπηρεσίες διοίκησης, συμβουλευτικές και τεχνικές που παρέχονται στην ημεδαπή, μέσω μόνιμης εγκατάστασης.

Από το συνδυασμό των ανωτέρω διατάξεων συνάγεται ότι οι αμοιβές που λαμβάνει το νομικό πρόσωπο ή η νομική οντότητα που δεν έχει τη φορολογική του κατοικία αλλά διατηρεί μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου, όταν οι αμοιβές αυτές αφορούν σε παροχή υπηρεσιών της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 στην ημεδαπή μέσω της μόνιμης εγκατάστασής του.

Επομένως, σε παρακράτηση φόρου υπόκεινται οι αμοιβές που λαμβάνει η μόνιμη εγκατάσταση των νομικών προσώπων που δεν έχουν την φορολογική τους κατοικία στην Ελλάδα, για τις παρεχόμενες στην ημεδαπή τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες και άλλες αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες. Με την παρακράτηση αυτή δεν εξαντλείται η φορολογική υποχρέωση των δικαιούχων αλλά ο φόρος που παρακρατήθηκε θα πιστωθεί έναντι του φόρου εισοδήματος νομικών προσώπων ή νομικών οντοτήτων (παρ. 3 και 4 του άρθρου 64 του ν.4172/2013).

Οι αμοιβές που λαμβάνει νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα το οποίο δεν έχει τη φορολογική του κατοικία και δεν διατηρεί μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν υπόκεινται σε παρακράτηση φόρου. Επισημαίνεται ότι, στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή μηδενικής δήλωσης παρακρατούμενου φόρου.

4. Με το δεύτερο εδάφιο της παραγράφου 3, όπως ισχύει, ορίζεται ότι το ως άνω νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα ή το φυσικό πρόσωπο που ασκεί επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να επιλέξει να φορολογηθεί για το εισόδημα από δικαιώματα και τις αμοιβές για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές ή παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες σύμφωνα με το καθεστώς που ισχύει για τους φορολογικούς κατοίκους που λαμβάνουν τέτοιες αμοιβές και να πιστώσει τον παρακρατηθέντα φόρο έναντι του οφειλόμενου φόρου εισοδήματος.

Με δεδομένο ότι, σύμφωνα με την παρ. 3 του άρθρου 64, όπως ισχύει, για τις αμοιβές της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 με την παρακράτηση φόρου δεν επέρχεται εξάντληση της φορολογικής υποχρέωσης των αλλοδαπών φυσικών ή των αλλοδαπών νομικών προσώπων ή νομικών οντοτήτων που διατηρούν μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην ημεδαπή, συνάγεται ότι θα έχει εφαρμογή η παρ. 4 του ίδιου άρθρου και ως εκ τούτου θα πιστωθεί υποχρεωτικά ο φόρος που παρακρατήθηκε έναντι του οφειλόμενου φόρου εισοδήματος τους. Επομένως, το υπόψη εδάφιο της παρ. 3, ως προς την επιλογή φορολόγησης των προσώπων αυτών, καθίσταται ανενεργό.

*Άρθρο 64
Συντελεστής παρακράτησης φόρου*​
1. Με τις διατάξεις της περ. δ' της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 64 του ΚΦΕ, όπως ισχύει, ορίζεται ο συντελεστής παρακράτησης φόρου στην περίπτωση πληρωμών αμοιβών για τεχνικά έργα, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές ή παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες.

Συγκεκριμένα, ο συντελεστής παρακράτησης φόρου για αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές ή παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες ανέρχεται σε είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%), ο οποίος επιβάλλεται στο ποσό που απομένει μετά την αφαίρεση του Φ.Π.Α.

Κατ' εξαίρεση, για τις αμοιβές για τεχνικά έργα που εισπράττονται από εργολήπτες κατασκευής κάθε είδους τεχνικών έργων και στις αμοιβές των ενοικιαστών δημοσίων, δημοτικών και κοινοτικών ή λιμενικών προσόδων ο συντελεστής είναι τρία τοις εκατό (3%) επί της αξίας του υπό κατασκευή έργου ή του μισθώματος, ανεξαρτήτως αν ο λήπτης της αμοιβής είναι φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα.

Επισημαίνεται ότι για αμοιβές που έχουν τιμολογηθεί στο φορολογικό έτος 2013 ή και προηγούμενα, αλλά η καταβολή (εξόφληση) αυτών πραγματοποιείται εντός του φορολογικού έτους 2014, θα έχουν εφαρμογή οι διατάξεις του ν.2238/1994, όπως ίσχυαν πριν την κατάργησή τους με τον ν.4172/2013, δεδομένου ότι με βάση τις διατάξεις του πρώτου εδαφίου της παρ. 4 του άρθρου 8 του ν.4172/2013, ο χρόνος κτήσης του εισοδήματος είναι ο χρόνος που ο δικαιούχος απέκτησε το δικαίωμα είσπραξής του.

2. Με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64, όπως ισχύει, επιβάλλεται στους φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης, εκτός από τις κεφαλαιουχικές εταιρείες, που προμηθεύονται κάθε είδους αγαθά ή λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα η υποχρέωση να παρακρατούν φόρο εισοδήματος στο καθαρό ποσό της αξίας των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών με τους ακόλουθους συντελεστές:
α) ποσοστό ένα τοις εκατό (1%) για τα υγρά καύσιμα και τα προϊόντα καπνοβιομηχανίας, β) ποσοστό τέσσερα τοις εκατό (4%) για τα λοιπά αγαθά και γ) ποσοστό οκτώ τοις εκατό (8%) για την παροχή υπηρεσιών.

Ως φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης, που υποχρεούνται στη διενέργεια παρακράτησης φόρου εισοδήματος, για την εφαρμογή των πιο πάνω διατάξεων, νοούνται οι φορείς που περιλαμβάνονται στο Μητρώο Φορέων Γενικής Κυβέρνησης που τηρείται από την Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1Β του ν. 2362/1995. Επισημαίνεται ότι την πιο πάνω υποχρέωση διενέργειας παρακράτησης φόρου δεν έχουν οι κεφαλαιουχικές εταιρείες (ανώνυμες εταιρείες, εταιρείες περιορισμένης ευθύνης) που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο Μητρώο Φορέων Γενικής Κυβέρνησης, όπως για παράδειγμα η ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε. και η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΚΥΜΗΣ Ε.Π.Ε., δεδομένου ότι αυτά τα νομικά πρόσωπα εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου εισοδήματος όταν προμηθεύονται αγαθά ή λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες, κατά ρητή διατύπωση των διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013. Για τις εν λόγω κεφαλαιουχικές εταιρείες που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο Μητρώο Φορέων Γενικής Κυβέρνησης εφαρμόζονται οι λοιπές ισχύουσες για τα νομικά πρόσωπα διατάξεις του ν. 4172/2013, όσον αφορά στην παρακράτηση φόρου εισοδήματος, με εξαίρεση αυτές της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64, και συνεπώς σε περίπτωση που προβαίνουν σε πληρωμές αμοιβών για τη λήψη υπηρεσιών θα διενεργούν παρακράτηση σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις σχετικές διατάξεις του άρθρου 62 και της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 του πιο πάνω νόμου.

Το Μητρώο Φορέων Γενικής Κυβέρνησης δημοσιεύεται στην ιστοσελίδα της Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής και συγκεκριμένα στο σύνδεσμο http://www.statistics.gr/portal/page/portal/ESYE/BUCKET/A0701/Other/A0701_SEL08_TB_
AH_00_2013_01AC_F_GR.xls είναι διαθέσιμο το πιο πρόσφατα ενημερωμένο Μητρώο, με ημερομηνία αναφοράς τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2013.

Οι ως άνω φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης διενεργούν παρακράτηση κατά την προμήθεια αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνουν από φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, ήτοι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις, από φυσικά πρόσωπα που δεν έχουν υποχρέωση τήρησης βιβλίων και έκδοσης στοιχείων σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ., καθώς και από νομικά πρόσωπα, όπως αυτά ορίζονται στην περ. γ' του άρθρου 2 του ν. 4172/2013, ήτοι από κάθε επιχείρηση ή εταιρεία με νομική προσωπικότητα ή ένωση επιχειρήσεων ή εταιρειών με νομική προσωπικότητα (ανώνυμες εταιρείες, εταιρείες περιορισμένης ευθύνης, ομόρρυθμες εταιρείες, κ.λπ.).

Συνεπώς, δεν διενεργείται παρακράτηση όταν οι πιο πάνω φορείς προμηθεύονται αγαθά ή λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από νομικές οντότητες, όπως αυτές ορίζονται στην περ. δ' του ίδιου πιο πάνω άρθρου και νόμου, μεταξύ των οποίων συνεταιρισμοί, κάθε μορφής ίδρυμα ή σωματείο ή οποιοδήποτε μόρφωμα παρόμοιας φύσης, κάθε φύσης κοινοπραξία, κάθε μορφής εταιρεία αστικού δικαίου, κοινωνίες αστικού δικαίου, κ.λπ. Προκειμένου να μην διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου, η νομική οντότητα (συνεταιρισμός, σωματείο, ίδρυμα, κοινοπραξία, εταιρεία αστικού δικαίου, κ.λπ.) υποβάλλει αίτηση στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ., συνοδευόμενη από τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (συστατικό έγγραφο ή πράξη, οργανισμό, κ.λπ.), με την οποία ζητεί τη χορήγηση βεβαίωσης από την οποία προκύπτει ότι αποτελεί νομική οντότητα. Η Δ.Ο.Υ. χορηγεί τη σχετική βεβαίωση εφόσον διαπιστώσει από τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά ότι πρόκειται για νομική οντότητα, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην περ. δ' του άρθρου 2 του ν. 4172/2013. Η βεβαίωση αυτή προσκομίζεται από τη νομική οντότητα στο φορέα γενικής κυβέρνησης, ώστε αυτός να μην διενεργεί παρακράτηση φόρου σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, κατά την προμήθεια αγαθών ή τη λήψη υπηρεσιών.

Στην έννοια των νομικών προσώπων, στα οποία διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, περιλαμβάνονται και οι μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις που διατηρούν στην Ελλάδα νομικά πρόσωπα χωρίς φορολογική κατοικία στη χώρα μας. Περαιτέρω, οι φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης διενεργούν την ίδια παρακράτηση και κατά την προμήθεια αγαθών ή τη λήψη υπηρεσιών από αλλοδαπά φυσικά πρόσωπα, υπό την επιφύλαξη των Συμβάσεων Αποφυγής Διπλής Φορολογίας (ΣΑΔΦ).

Διευκρινίζεται ότι η οριζόμενη με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013 υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου εισοδήματος δεν υφίσταται όταν οι πιο πάνω φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης προμηθεύονται αγαθά ή λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από νομικά πρόσωπα που δεν έχουν τη φορολογική κατοικία τους και δεν διατηρούν μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα. Τούτο διότι από το συνδυασμό των διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 3 και της περ. ε' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 5 του ν. 4172/2013 προκύπτει ότι ο φορολογούμενος (νομικό πρόσωπο) που δεν έχει τη φορολογική κατοικία του στην Ελλάδα υπόκειται σε φόρο για το φορολογητέο εισόδημά του που προκύπτει στην Ελλάδα, και ως τέτοιο νοείται, μεταξύ άλλων, το εισόδημα από την πιο πάνω επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα που ασκείται στην ημεδαπή μέσω μόνιμης εγκατάστασης.

Ο ως άνω παρακρατηθείς φόρος δεν εξαντλεί τη φορολογική υποχρέωση των αλλοδαπών ή ημεδαπών φυσικών προσώπων καθώς και των νομικών προσώπων που έχουν φορολογική κατοικία ή μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, αλλά πιστώνεται έναντι του φόρου εισοδήματος από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα ή νομικών προσώπων, κατά περίπτωση.

Ως προμήθεια κάθε είδους αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών νοείται η αγορά ή λήψη υπηρεσιών όπως υλικά, φάρμακα, τρόφιμα, εφημερίδες, επισκευές, συντηρήσεις, δαπάνες ασφαλίστρων, κ.λπ. ενώ δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην πιο πάνω έννοια οι μισθώσεις ακινήτων, μηχανών και μηχανημάτων, αυτοκινήτων, αεροσκαφών χωρίς χειριστή ή οδηγό, καθώς και οι δαπάνες για κοινόχρηστα πολυκατοικιών. Επίσης, δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην πιο πάνω έννοια οι επιχορηγήσεις - επιδοτήσεις που καταβάλλουν σε φυσικά και νομικά πρόσωπα οι φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης, από εθνικούς ή κοινοτικούς πόσους.

Με βάση τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64, ο παρακρατούμενος φόρος εισοδήματος υπολογίζεται στο καθαρό ποσό της αξίας των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών, ήτοι στην αξία που απομένει μετά την αφαίρεση του Φ.Π.Α. και των τυχόν κρατήσεων υπέρ του Δημοσίου, του Μ.Τ.Π.Υ. και λοιπών νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου, οι οποίες βαρύνουν το φυσικό ή το νομικό πρόσωπο που λαμβάνει την αμοιβή, εφόσον η επιβολή τους προβλέπεται με νόμο και είναι υποχρεωτική η καταβολή αυτών.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η πιο πάνω παρακράτηση διενεργείται κατά το χρόνο καταβολής ή έκδοσης της σχετικής εντολής πληρωμής, ανεξάρτητα αν εξοφλείται ολόκληρη η αξία του τιμολογίου ή μέρος αυτής, και ως εκ τούτου όταν γίνεται τμηματική καταβολή του τιμολογίου, παρακράτηση διενεργείται στο καταβαλλόμενο κάθε φορά ποσό.

Όταν στα τιμολόγια περιλαμβάνεται προμήθεια αγαθών και παροχή υπηρεσιών, ο παρακρατούμενος φόρος θα υπολογίζεται με τον αντίστοιχο συντελεστή κάθε κατηγορίας, εφόσον είναι δυνατός ο διαχωρισμός της προμήθειας αγαθών από την παροχή υπηρεσιών. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ο παρακρατούμενος φόρος θα υπολογίζεται με το συντελεστή της κατηγορίας εκείνης που υπερτερεί ως ποσό δαπάνης.

Με το δεύτερο εδάφιο της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 ορίζεται ότι οι φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου εισοδήματος όταν:

αα) Προμηθεύονται αγαθά ή τους παρέχονται υπηρεσίες από φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα και δεν απαιτείται από τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις η κατάρτιση σύμβασης, εφόσον η καθαρή αξία αυτών, κατά συναλλαγή, δεν υπερβαίνει το ποσό των εκατόν πενήντα (150) ευρώ. Κατά συνέπεια, όταν καταβάλλεται ή εκδίδεται εντολή πληρωμής της αξίας τιμολογίων που αφορούν σε προμήθεια αγαθών ή παροχή υπηρεσιών για τις οποίες δεν συνάπτεται σύμβαση, δεν διενεργείται παρακράτηση, εφόσον τα τιμολόγια αυτά δεν υπερβαίνουν, κατά συναλλαγή, τα εκατόν πενήντα (150) ευρώ. Αντίθετα, όταν υπάρχει σύμβαση για την προμήθεια αγαθών ή την παροχή υπηρεσιών διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου εισοδήματος, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, ακόμα και αν το ποσό της συναλλαγής δεν υπερβαίνει τα εκατόν πενήντα (150) ευρώ.

ββ) Λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες ή προμηθεύονται ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις, τηλεγραφήματα, γραμματόσημα, φωταέριο, νερό και εισιτήρια μεταφορικών μέσων γενικά.

γγ) Προβλέπεται παρακράτηση ή προκαταβολή φόρου εισοδήματος από άλλη διάταξη για το ίδιο έσοδο. Συνεπώς, όταν οι εν λόγω φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες, οι οποίες εμπίπτουν στην έννοια των υπηρεσιών της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 62 του ν. 4172/2013 (αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές για άλλες παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες) από ημεδαπά ή αλλοδαπά φυσικά πρόσωπα ή μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις νομικών προσώπων που δεν έχουν τη φορολογική κατοικία τους στην Ελλάδα θα διενεργούν παρακράτηση φόρου σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 62 και της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, ήτοι με συντελεστή είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%).

Περαιτέρω, όταν οι φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης καταβάλλουν αμοιβές σε εργολήπτες κατασκευής κάθε είδους τεχνικών έργων και ενοικιαστές δημόσιων, δημοτικών και κοινοτικών ή λιμενικών προσόδων, φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα και νομικές οντότητες, θα διενεργούν παρακράτηση φόρου με συντελεστή τρία τοις εκατό (3%), σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του δεύτερου εδαφίου της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, όπως ισχύει μετά την τροποποίησή του με τις διατάξεις της υποπερίπτωσης β' της περίπτωσης 16 της υποπαραγράφου Δ1 της παραγράφου Δ του άρθρου πρώτου του ν. 4254/2014, και όχι βάσει των διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64.

δδ) Προμηθεύονται αγαθά ή τους παρέχονται υπηρεσίες από τις πολεμικές βιομηχανίες ΕΒΑ, ΕΒΟ, ΠΥΡΚΑΛ και ΕΛΘΟ, καθώς και από το Κέντρο Επιχειρηματικής Πολιτιστικής Ανάπτυξης (Κ.Ε.Π.Α.) και την Αναπτυξιακή Ένωση Μακεδονίας (ΑΝ.Ε.Μ.). Διευκρινίζεται ότι εκ παραδρομής στο νόμο γίνεται αναφορά στην ΕΛΘΟ, αντί του ορθού «ΕΛΒΟ» (Ελληνική Βιομηχανία Οχημάτων).

Ο παρακρατούμενος, με βάση τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013, φόρος εισοδήματος αποδίδεται με υποβολή δήλωσης, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην αριθ. ΠΟΛ.1028/20.1.2014 απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων.

Οι διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64 του ν. 4172/2013 ισχύουν, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 11 του άρθρου 72 του ίδιου νόμου, όπως έχουν αναριθμηθεί και τροποποιηθεί με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 26 του ν. 4223/2013, για πληρωμές που πραγματοποιούνται από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2014 και μετά. Συνεπώς, οι φορείς γενικής κυβέρνησης παρακρατούν φόρο εισοδήματος, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 64, για πληρωμές που διενεργούν από την πιο πάνω ημερομηνία και μετά, ανεξάρτητα από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του σχετικού τιμολογίου, δηλαδή ακόμα και αν το τιμολόγιο είχε εκδοθεί προγενέστερα.

3. Με την παράγραφο 8 ορίζεται ότι σε περίπτωση που ο λήπτης της αμοιβής σύμφωνα με την περίπτωση δ' της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 62 είναι φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας, παρακράτηση φόρου σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 1 ενεργείται μόνον εφόσον η συναλλαγή υπερβαίνει τα τριακόσια (300) ευρώ.

Επομένως, η παρακράτηση φόρου της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 (20% ή 3% κατά περίπτωση) διενεργείται για αμοιβές φυσικών προσώπων που είναι φορολογικοί κάτοικοι Ελλάδας οι οποίες υπερβαίνουν τα τριακόσια (300) ευρώ.

Αντίθετα, στις αμοιβές της περ. δ' της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 62 που λαμβάνουν τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα που δεν έχουν τη φορολογική τους κατοικία στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και τα νομικά πρόσωπα και οι νομικές οντότητες τα οποία επίσης δεν έχουν τη φορολογική τους κατοικία στην Ελλάδα αλλά διατηρούν μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στη χώρα μας, ο φόρος της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 64 παρακρατείται σε κάθε περίπτωση ανεξάρτητα από το ύψος της αμοιβής.

4. Τέλος, διευκρινίζεται ότι σε περίπτωση που οι υπόχρεοι σε παρακράτηση, με βάση τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 61, δεν προβαίνουν στην προβλεπόμενη με βάση τα ανωτέρω παρακράτηση φόρου, οι λήπτες της αμοιβής δεν αποδίδουν οι ίδιοι το φόρο αυτό, καθόσον η πιο πάνω διαδικασία δεν προβλέπεται στις σχετικές διατάξεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2014)

Άρα επανερχόμαστε σε αυτό που ξέραμε, παρακράτηση μετά τα 300 και όχι από το πρώτο ευρώ.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 14, 2014)

Η υποβολή συγκεντρωτικής προμηθευτών-πελατών για το 1ο τρίμηνο του έτους πρέπει να έχει υποβληθεί ως τις 2 Ιουνίου, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής το σύστημα δεν επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο. Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς άλλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2014)

*Παράταση προθεσμιών για τις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις*

Παρατείνονται οι προθεσμίες υποβολής των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων προμηθευτών πελατών με δύο αποφάσεις του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χάρη Θεοχάρη που δημοσιεύτηκαν στο Φύλλο Εφημερίδας της Κυβερνήσεως. 

Ειδικότερα οι συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών προμηθευτών του ημερολογιακού έτους 2013 θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν έως τις 10 Οκτωβρίου για όλους τους υπόχρεους.

Επίσης οι καταστάσεις με τις συναλλαγές του πρώτου τριμήνου του ημερολογιακού έτους 2014, θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν μέχρι το τέλος Ιουλίου 2014. 

Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2014)

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση που μπορεί ήδη να έχει απαντηθεί, αλλά δεν έχω δυστυχώς χρόνο για να το ψάξω αλλά προέκυψε σε μια συζήτηση περί εφορίας:
Τι γίνεται αν κάποιος ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν έχει εργαστεί καθόλου όλη τη χρονιά (δηλαδή ειναι άνεργος) ; Κι αν π.χ. έχει έξοδα σχετικά με τη δουλειά του, π.χ. υποχρεωτικές συνδρομές, άδειες ασκήσεως κλπ τα οποία πληρώνει από οικονομίες, δανεικά η οτιδήποτε, θεωρούνται τεκμήριο;
(θα τ συγκρίνω μετά με το ΗΒ)


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2014)

http://www.dimokratianews.gr/conten...-στους-επαγγελματίες-ακόμα-και-για-τις-ζημιές


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2014)

Φορολογικές ανισορροπίες: https://www.facebook.com/events/1377779029170573/


----------



## rogne (Jun 8, 2014)

Και ένα ανοιχτό σεμινάριο από ναυτιλλομένους προς ναυτιλλομένους: http://www.smed.gr/2014/06/156-730.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2014)

rogne said:


> Και ένα ανοιχτό σεμινάριο από ναυτιλλομένους προς ναυτιλλομένους: http://www.smed.gr/2014/06/156-730.html


H σχετική σελίδα τού ΣΜΕΔ κάνει αναφορά σε θεώρηση («τρύπημα» κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενον) του μπλοκ των ΑΠΥ — το οποίο πλέον ΔΕΝ ισχύει. Επίσης δεν είναι πια υποχρεωτική η χρήση αγοραστού μπλοκ για τις ΑΠΥ (ή για όποιο άλλο παραστατικό)· μπορεί να εκτυπώνονται απ' τον υπολογιστή, καθιστώντας έτσι πολύ ευκολότερη την παρακολούθηση (μέσω λογιστικού φύλλου) των συναλλαγών.


----------



## rogne (Jun 17, 2014)

Σχετικά με το σεμινάριο του ΣΜΕΔ: http://smed.forumotion.net/t785-topic


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Επίσης δεν είναι πια υποχρεωτική η χρήση αγοραστού μπλοκ για τις ΑΠΥ (ή για όποιο άλλο παραστατικό)· μπορεί να εκτυπώνονται απ' τον υπολογιστή, καθιστώντας έτσι πολύ ευκολότερη την παρακολούθηση (μέσω λογιστικού φύλλου) των συναλλαγών.


Δηλαδή, εννοείς ότι σταματάμε να κόβουμε φύλλα από το μπλοκάκι και αρχίζουμε να φτιάχνουμε τιμολόγια παροχής υπηρεσιών από τον υπολογιστή; Με μόνη υποχρέωση να συνεχίσουμε την αρίθμηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Απορία: σε τι θα χρειάζεται η αρίθμηση; Η ημερομηνία δεν θα αρκεί;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2014)

Η αρίθμηση χρειάζεται, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να συνεχίσεις από εκεί που σταμάτησε το μπλοκ· μπορείς κάλλιστα να ανοίξεις Σειρά Α για τα μηχανογραφικά. Για την ακρίβεια, μπορείς να ανοίξεις όσες σειρές θέλεις (πχ πελατών εσωτερικού, ΕΕ, τρίτων χωρών, άλλης δραστηριότητας κλπ) χωρίς ανακοίνωση στη ΔΟΥ, διότι απλώς εξυπηρετούν εσένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Ε, το {"όσες σειρές θέλεις"} ⊃ {"καμία σειρά"), όχι; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2014)

...
Μάλλον όχι. Ακόμα κι αν ισχύει θεωρητικά και λογικά (που δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος, γιατί τόσους αιώνες έκαναν δουλειά οι μαθηματικοί χωρίς το μηδέν, αλλά δεν μπλέκω τώρα με μαθηματικές θεωρίες), πρακτικά και φορολογικά είναι άλλο το «απ' όλα έχω» κι άλλο το «τίποτα δεν έχω». Εκεί αναλαμβάνει ο έφορος να μας κόψει τον μεταξωτό, να μας τον κάνει λουρίδες. Και καλύτερα ολόκληρος ο μεταξωτός παρά ο ανύπαρκτος. :scared:

Επί της ουσίας, σκέψου ότι στην ίδια ημερομηνία μπορεί να κόψεις όσα παραστατικά θέλεις (ή κανένα) και κάπως πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουν εν συντομία, πέρα από τα αναλυτικά στοιχεία τους.


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα,

Νέο -σχετικά- μέλος της ομάδας και καινούργια στο επάγγελμα.
Έχω μια απλή ερώτηση (την οποία ανέλυσα σε επιμέρους υποερωτήσεις για να γίνει πιο σαφής η ...άγνοιά μου  ) που δεν είδα απαντημένη στο νήμα αυτό περί φορολογικών με τις αλλαγές από 1.1.2014. 

Μόλις ξεκίνησα συνεργασία (ως εξωτερική συνεργάτης) με ένα μεταφραστικό γραφείο. 
Δεν είμαι ούτε ήμουν ποτέ ΕΛΕ, δεν έχω άλλη εργασία ή εισόδημα από πουθενά.
Η αμοιβή για τις δουλειές από το μετ. γραφείο φυσικά είναι αστεία, δεν θα το έκανα καν αν είχα την πολυτέλεια να πω "όχι" ή αν δεν είχα το σαράκι της μετάφρασης. 
Τέλος πάντων, αυτά ως background. 
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα παραπάνω, έχω τις εξής ερώτησεις:
1. Πρέπει να κάνω έναρξη επαγγέλματος στην εφορία;
2. Υποτίθεται ότι δίνω τιμολόγιο για πληρωμή σε κάθε δουλειά; 
3. Το γραφείο δίνει λέει ¨απόδειξη δαπάνης" (προφανώς εννοούν "τίτλους κτήσης) για όσους δεν κόβουν τιμολόγιο, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι ισχύει στην περίπτωσή μου: ¨κόβω τιμολόγιο ή μου κόβουν τίτλο κτήσης";
4. Το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο και τα δείγματα "τίτλου κτήσης" που έχω δει online λένε ότι δηλώνεις ότι "Δεν είμαι υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών του άρθρου 1, του ΚΦΑΣ." Πώς όμως ξέρεις αν είσαι υπόχρεος ή όχι; [αν έχετε λινκ σε σχετικό άρθρο νόμου, ευπρόσδεκτο]
5. Καταφανώς η εργασία μου με το μετ. γραφείο είναι περιστασιακή (δύο δουλειές σ'ενα μήνα, μέχρι στιγμής, δεν το λες δα και 'εργασία' ειδικά με τα rates που αμοίβουν, όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζετε) αλλά αυτό πώς τεκμηριώνεται στην Εφορία; Τι εστί "περιστασιακή εργασία" για τον νόμο; [αν έχετε λινκ σε σχετικό άρθρο νόμου, ευπρόσδεκτο]
6. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το γραφείο μου δώσει τίτλο κτήσης για ό,τι δουλειές έχω πάρει ως τώρα, τι ακριβώς κάνω εγώ μετά; Καταθέτω αντίγραφα μαζί με την (μηδενική μου) φορ. δήλωση τον επόμενο Απρίλιο; Ή δεν χρειάζεται;
7. Πώς γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου στον "τίτλο κτήσης"; Κάτι διάβασα για χαρτόσημο. Η αξία του θεωρείται επαρκής για την παρακράτηση φόρου;

Στοιχειώδεις ερωτήσεις, το ξέρω. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άνθρωπο να ρωτήσω που να ξέρει (ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του, και δεν ξέρω καλά κανέναν άλλον που ασχολείται με μεταφράσεις περιστασιακά όπως εγώ). Ούτε έχω την πολυτέλεια να πληρώσω λογιστή.

Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ κάποιες ξεκάθαρες (ει δυνατόν) απαντήσεις από σας που διαθέτετε την εμπειρία στο χώρο και την πρόσβαση σε ενημερωμένες πηγές.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2014)

1. Εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια, μπορείς να μην κάνεις ακόμη έναρξη. Εάν οι τίτλοι κτήσης που θα λαμβάνεις είναι εντάξει συμφ. ΚΦΕ & ΚΦΑΣ, τότε με την Εφορία δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, μέχρι τα 5000€ ετησίως. (Ωστόσο αυτό δεν εγγυάται και πως δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον ΟΑΕΕ αργότερα, όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις κανονικά έναρξη.)

2. Ναι, εφόσον έχεις κάνει έναρξη. Με το τρέχον καθεστώς σου, όμως, θα έχεις πρόβλημα αν δεν ομαδοποιείς τις τιμολογήσεις, έτσι ώστε να μην είναι ποτέ πάνω από δύο (2) ανά κυλιόμενο διάστημα έξι μηνών (βλ. παρακάτω § 5).

3. Στην παρούσα κατάστασή σου (δλδ προ έναρξης εργασιών) «σου εκδίδουν (παναπεί κόβουν) τίτλο κτήσης».

4. ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΕΙΚΟΝΙΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ, Άρθρο 1 — Υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών«1. Κάθε ημεδαπό πρόσωπο των παραγράφων 1 και 4 του άρθρου 2 και των παραγράφων 1 και 2 του άρθρου 101 του ν.2238/1994, κοινοπραξία, κοινωνία ή νομική οντότητα που ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια και αποβλέπει στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση, καθώς και οι αστικές κερδοσκοπικές ή μη εταιρείες, έχει τις υποχρεώσεις του παρόντος νόμου σχετικά με την τήρηση βιβλίων, έκδοση στοιχείων και υποβολή δεδομένων για διασταύρωση.
2. Τις υποχρεώσεις της προηγουμένης παραγράφου έχει και κάθε αλλοδαπό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα που αποκτά πραγματική-φυσική επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση στην ελληνική επικράτεια ή ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια αποβλέποντας στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση. Εξαιρετικά, τις υποχρεώσεις αυτές έχει και κάθε αλλοδαπό νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα που δεν έχει εγκατάσταση στην ελληνική επικράτεια, εφόσον ανεγείρει ακίνητο κυριότητάς της εντός της ελληνικής επικράτειας ή πραγματοποιεί σε τέτοιο ακίνητο προσθήκες ή επεκτάσεις. Τα αναφερόμενα στο προηγούμενο εδάφιο δεν ισχύουν για τα πρόσωπα της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 3.»​
5. Τι συνιστά «συστηματική» (κι επομένως μη-περιστασιακή) εργασία (ΚΦΕ: Άρθρο 3, παρ. 21 Ν 4172/2013):«Για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος άρθρου ως «επιχειρηματική συναλλαγή» θεωρείται κάθε μεμονωμένη ή συμπτωματική πράξη με την οποία πραγματοποιείται συναλλαγή ή και η συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων στην οικονομική αγορά με σκοπό την επίτευξη κέρδους. *Κάθε τρεις ομοειδείς συναλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα εντός ενός εξαμήνου θεωρούνται συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων.*»​
6. Δεν χρειάζεται να τους καταθέσεις κάπου, θα τους βρεις (μαζί με τα σχετικά ποσά, κρατήσεις κλπ) σε ειδικό πεδίο τού Ε1 σου, όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα να το συμπληρώσεις. Και φυσικά θα πρέπει να κάνεις δήλωση, διότι λογικά (αν δεν βγάζεις τεκμαρτό εισόδημα) θα έχεις επιστροφή απ' τον παρακρατηθέντα φόρο.

7. Αυτά αφορούν τον εκδότη του τίτλου κτήσης, όχι εσένα. (Εσύ ανησυχείς μόνον εάν δεν βρεις τους αντίστοιχους τίτλους κτήσης στο πεδίο τού Ε1 για το οποίο μίλησα στην § 6 ανωτέρω.)


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Αγαπητέ Zaz (αν μου επιτρέπετε  ),

Θα μελετήσω την απάντησή σας, αλλά μετά από ένα πρώτο πέρασμα, την βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενημερωτική και ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω θερμότατα. 
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο καιρό έψαχνα κάποιες ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις (μπορεί ως admin να με έχετε δει εδώ στο φόρουμ να διαβάζω τα νήματα χωρίς να ποστάρω). Αυτό με ενθαρρύνει και να συμμετέχω πιο ενεργά εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Αυτό με ενθαρρύνει και να συμμετέχω πιο ενεργά εδώ.


Please, do! :)
Και καλωσόρισες και έξω από τα ρηχά της απλής παρακολούθησης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Αγαπητέ Zaz (αν μου επιτρέπετε  ),
> Θα μελετήσω την απάντησή σας, αλλά μετά από ένα πρώτο πέρασμα, την βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενημερωτική και ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω θερμότατα.
> Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο καιρό έψαχνα κάποιες ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις...


Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα. :) Και, εννοείται· να ρωτάτε για ό,τι σας απασχολεί — γι' αυτό είμαστε άλλωστε εδώ!


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Dr.!


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα. :) Και, εννοείται· να ρωτάτε για ό,τι σας απασχολεί — γι' αυτό είμαστε άλλωστε εδώ!



Τέλεια. 
Δεν σας κρύβω ότι είχα μια αίσθηση ότι πιάνομαι κορόιδο δουλεύοντας με τέτοια αμοιβή και τέτοιο "τυφλό" φορολογικό σύστημα. 
Εύχομαι να μην το μετανιώσω. Ήδη η νύξη περί ΟΑΕΕ με φοβίζει. 
Εσείς όλοι πώς τα καταφέρατε τόσα χρόνια σαν ΕΛΕ την Ελλάδα; Σας βλέπω κάτι σαν τα Ιερά Τέρατα στο χώρο κυρίως γιατί τολμήσατε να τα βάλετε με ένα τόσο σαθρό σύστημα (που έχει τόσο λίγο σεβασμό για τον ΕΛΕ ειδικά).
Αν ξέφυγα, αγνοήστε με. 
Χάρηκα που σας βρήκα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2014)

Για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, _φυσικά_ και αυτοσαμποτάρεσαι εν μέρει με το να εργάζεσαι με επαχθείς όρους — διότι όσο περισσότερο τραβάει αυτό το καθεστώς, τόσο περισσότερο απομακρύνεται το ενδεχόμενο να μπορέσεις να επιβάλεις στους αναθέτες έργου όρους που να είναι πιο εύλογοι και δίκαιοι για εσένα (τουλάχιστον _στους συγκεκριμένους_ αναθέτες, τους οποίους θα τους έχεις κακομάθει). Ο μόνος λόγος να το κάνει αυτό κάποιος (δλδ να αποδεχθεί στην αρχή να πληρώνεται πολύ λίγο) είναι αν αυτό αποτελεί μέρος ενός συγκροτημένου επιχειρηματικού πλάνου που θα προβλέπει και το _πώς _θα διεισδύσει στην αγορά, το _γιατί_ το συγκεκριμένο τιμολόγιο _όντως _τον βοηθά στην εν λόγω επιδίωξή του, και το _πώς _θα επιτύχει να φέρει το τιμολόγιό του _εκεί που πρέπει_.

Η νύξη περί ΟΑΕΕ έχει να κάνει με το ότι όταν πας και κάνεις έναρξη στον ΟΑΕΕ, μπορούν να σου ζητήσουν τα Ε1 μέχρι και πενταετίας πριν — και, αν δουν εισόδημα στο πεδίο από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα (καθότι εκεί μπαίνουν τα εισοδήματα «από άλλες πηγές», όπως των τίτλων κτήσης), να σου πουν ότι είχες όλο αυτό το διάστημα δραστηριότητα που υπάγεται υποχρεωτικά στην ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ... οπότε να σου κάνουν αναδρομική έναρξη, με πολλές εισφορές κι ακόμη περισσότερα πρόστιμα. 

Κι εμείς χαιρόμαστε που χαίρεσαι που μας βρήκες — that's our spirit anyhow!


----------



## denice (Aug 20, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι κι εγώ νέα μεταφράστρια στο χώρο και έχω και εγώ κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τον περιβόητο τίτλο κτήσης...Τα όσα έγραψε ο zaz μου έλυσαν τις περισσότερες από τις απορίες μου, αλλά έχω ακόμα δύο...Πρώτον, στο 1. αναφέρεις: "Εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια..". Πώς καθορίζεται αυτό; Γιατί διάβασα ότι υπόχρεοι τήρησης βιβλίων είναι όσοι ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και ο μεταφραστής θεωρείται ως τέτοιο.
Και δεύτερον, "*Κάθε τρεις ομοειδείς συναλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα εντός ενός εξαμήνου θεωρούνται συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων*". Όταν λέει ομοειδείς εννοεί μεταφράσεις γενικά, ή μεταφράσεις για μια εταιρεία; Δηλαδή, εννοεί ότι δεν πρέπει να έχω μεταφράσει παραπάνω από δύο έργα συνολικά, ανεξαρτήτως του με πόσες εταιρείες μπορεί να συνεργάζομαι, ή ότι δεν πρέπει να έχω κάνει παραπάνω από δύο έργα σε μια εταιρεία;

Χαζές ερωτήσεις, μάλλον, αλλά πραγματικά οι απαντήσεις τους θα με ξεμπερδέψουν!


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ιδού κάποιες έξτρα ερωτήσεις, πιο πολύ προς επιβεβαίωση ότι καταλαβαίνω τις απαντήσεις σας: 



Zazula said:


> 1. Εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια, μπορείς να μην κάνεις ακόμη έναρξη. Εάν οι τίτλοι κτήσης που θα λαμβάνεις είναι εντάξει συμφ. ΚΦΕ & ΚΦΑΣ, τότε με την Εφορία δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, μέχρι τα 5000€ ετησίως. (Ωστόσο αυτό δεν εγγυάται και πως δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον ΟΑΕΕ αργότερα, όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις κανονικά έναρξη.)



Αυτό το "εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας ματαφράστρια", δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Προφανώς θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μεταφράστρια. Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνομαι -έστω και αστεία ποσά- φαντάζομαι θα μπορούσα να θεωρηθώ "επαγγελματίας" για την Εφορία. Γι'αυτό άλλωστε το μετ. γραφείο κόβει αποδείξεις. Η ερώτηση εδώ είναι τι θεωρείται "επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια" για την Εφορία; Μόνο όσοι μεταφραστές είναι ΕΛΕ θεωρούνται "επαγγελματίες"; Δεν θεωρούνται οι μεταφραστές εν γένει ΕΛΕ; 
Φυσικά, αν ήμουν "ερασιτέχνης" δεν θα πληρωνόμουν καθόλου κι ούτε θα έπρεπε να δηλώνω τίποτα στην Εφορία. Ή όχι;



> 2. Ναι, εφόσον έχεις κάνει έναρξη. Με το τρέχον καθεστώς σου, όμως, θα έχεις πρόβλημα αν δεν ομαδοποιείς τις τιμολογήσεις, έτσι ώστε να μην είναι ποτέ πάνω από δύο (2) ανά κυλιόμενο διάστημα έξι μηνών (βλ. παρακάτω § 5).



OK, ερώτηση επ'αυτού παρακάτω.



> 3. Στην παρούσα κατάστασή σου (δλδ προ έναρξης εργασιών) «σου εκδίδουν (παναπεί κόβουν) τίτλο κτήσης».



Ναι, αυτό το κατάλαβα :). 
Η ερώτησή μου αφορούσε το τι να κάνω: να κόψω τιμολόγιο ή να τους ζητήσω να μου κόψουν αποδείξεις/τίτλους. Κατάλαβα από την απάντησή σας ότι οι τίτλοι στο παρόν στάδιο είναι ΟΚ. 



> 4. ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΕΙΚΟΝΙΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ, Άρθρο 1 — Υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών«1. Κάθε ημεδαπό πρόσωπο των παραγράφων 1 και 4 του άρθρου 2 και των παραγράφων 1 και 2 του άρθρου 101 του ν.2238/1994, κοινοπραξία, κοινωνία ή νομική οντότητα που ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια και αποβλέπει στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση, καθώς και οι αστικές κερδοσκοπικές ή μη εταιρείες, έχει τις υποχρεώσεις του παρόντος νόμου σχετικά με την τήρηση βιβλίων, έκδοση στοιχείων και υποβολή δεδομένων για διασταύρωση.
> 2. Τις υποχρεώσεις της προηγουμένης παραγράφου έχει και κάθε αλλοδαπό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα που αποκτά πραγματική-φυσική επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση στην ελληνική επικράτεια ή ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια αποβλέποντας στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση. Εξαιρετικά, τις υποχρεώσεις αυτές έχει και κάθε αλλοδαπό νομικό πρόσωπο ή νομική οντότητα που δεν έχει εγκατάσταση στην ελληνική επικράτεια, εφόσον ανεγείρει ακίνητο κυριότητάς της εντός της ελληνικής επικράτειας ή πραγματοποιεί σε τέτοιο ακίνητο προσθήκες ή επεκτάσεις. Τα αναφερόμενα στο προηγούμενο εδάφιο δεν ισχύουν για τα πρόσωπα της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 3.»​



Δεν είναι οι μεταφράσεις ελευθέριο επάγγελμα; 
(Μάλλον επιστρέφουμε σ'αυτό που γράψατε παραπάνω περί "επαγγελματία μεταφραστή", ε;)



> 5. Τι συνιστά «συστηματική» (κι επομένως μη-περιστασιακή) εργασία (ΚΦΕ: Άρθρο 3, παρ. 21 Ν 4172/2013):«Για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος άρθρου ως «επιχειρηματική συναλλαγή» θεωρείται κάθε μεμονωμένη ή συμπτωματική πράξη με την οποία πραγματοποιείται συναλλαγή ή και η συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων στην οικονομική αγορά με σκοπό την επίτευξη κέρδους. *Κάθε τρεις ομοειδείς συναλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα εντός ενός εξαμήνου θεωρούνται συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων.*»​



OK, εδώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω για επιβεβαίωση το εξής: το μετ. γραφείο εκδίδει 1 απόδειξη κάθε τρίμηνο για όλα τα πρόντζεκτς που ολοκληρώθηκαν μέσα στο διάστημα αυτό. Άρα μιλάμε για αυτές τις αποδείξεις (τίτλους) έτσι; να μην ξεπερνούν τις 2 ανά 6μηνο. 
Γιατί στην αρχή το διάβασα ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω πάνω από δύο πρόντζεκτς το 6μηνο, χωρίς να θεωρηθώ "επιχειρηματίας", που είναι λίγο τρελό αφού -όπως γνωρίζετε- μερικά "πρόντζεκτς" είναι απλά μία σελίδα πρωτοτύπου (<400 λέξεις) προς μετάφραση. Αν μετράνε με την εργασία, και θλελυν μάξιμουμ 2 το εξάμηνο, μάλλον θεωρούμαι επιχειρηματίας ή μη-περιστασιακός επαγγελματίας για την Εφορία!  
Αν όμως αυτό που μετρά η Εφορία είναι οι αποδείξεις που κόβει το γραφείο, τότε είμαι εντάξει αφού όντως βγάζουν 2 το εξάμηνο για όλους μας ανεξαρτήτως όγκου δουλειάς που έχει ο καθένας. 




> 6. Δεν χρειάζεται να τους καταθέσεις κάπου, θα τους βρεις (μαζί με τα σχετικά ποσά, κρατήσεις κλπ) σε ειδικό πεδίο τού Ε1 σου, όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα να το συμπληρώσεις. Και φυσικά θα πρέπει να κάνεις δήλωση, διότι λογικά (αν δεν βγάζεις τεκμαρτό εισόδημα) θα έχεις επιστροφή απ' τον παρακρατηθέντα φόρο.



Α, οπότε "αυτόματα" θα υπάρχουν στην επόμενη Ε1 που θα συμπληρώσω στο taxisnet; 
Γνωρίζετε τι ποσοστό παρακρατείται; (Προφανώς ρωτάω για να δω τι θα μένει στην τσέπη μου. Η αμοιβή ανά λέξη είναι γελοία. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η μικτή, δηλ. πριν την παρακράτηση του φόρου. Αν είναι, την έβαψα, ούτε για καφέ δεν βγαίνει.  )



> 7. Αυτά αφορούν τον εκδότη του τίτλου κτήσης, όχι εσένα. (Εσύ ανησυχείς μόνον εάν δεν βρεις τους αντίστοιχους τίτλους κτήσης στο πεδίο τού Ε1 για το οποίο μίλησα στην § 6 ανωτέρω.)



OK, good to know. Ο εκδότης του τίτλου έχει την ευθύνη αν οι τίτλοι δεν φανούν στο πεδίο του Ε1 της δήλωσής μου; Μπορεί δηλ. να μην τα δήλωσε; Ή μπορεί να είναι απλά λάθος του taxis? 

Urgh. Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα περισσότερο. 
Γενικά νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα τι γίνεται, απλώς θα εκτιμούσα μια επιβεβαίωση στα παραπάνω. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, _φυσικά_ και αυτοσαμποτάρεσαι εν μέρει με το να εργάζεσαι με επαχθείς όρους — διότι όσο περισσότερο τραβάει αυτό το καθεστώς, τόσο περισσότερο απομακρύνεται το ενδεχόμενο να μπορέσεις να επιβάλεις στους αναθέτες έργου όρους που να είναι πιο εύλογοι και δίκαιοι για εσένα (τουλάχιστον _στους συγκεκριμένους_ αναθέτες, τους οποίους θα τους έχεις κακομάθει). Ο μόνος λόγος να το κάνει αυτό κάποιος (δλδ να αποδεχθεί στην αρχή να πληρώνεται πολύ λίγο) είναι αν αυτό αποτελεί μέρος ενός συγκροτημένου επιχειρηματικού πλάνου που θα προβλέπει και το _πώς _θα διεισδύσει στην αγορά, το _γιατί_ το συγκεκριμένο τιμολόγιο _όντως _τον βοηθά στην εν λόγω επιδίωξή του, και το _πώς _θα επιτύχει να φέρει το τιμολόγιό του _εκεί που πρέπει_.
> 
> Η νύξη περί ΟΑΕΕ έχει να κάνει με το ότι όταν πας και κάνεις έναρξη στον ΟΑΕΕ, μπορούν να σου ζητήσουν τα Ε1 μέχρι και πενταετίας πριν — και, αν δουν εισόδημα στο πεδίο από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα (καθότι εκεί μπαίνουν τα εισοδήματα «από άλλες πηγές», όπως των τίτλων κτήσης), να σου πουν ότι είχες όλο αυτό το διάστημα δραστηριότητα που υπάγεται υποχρεωτικά στην ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ... οπότε να σου κάνουν αναδρομική έναρξη, με πολλές εισφορές κι ακόμη περισσότερα πρόστιμα.
> 
> Κι εμείς χαιρόμαστε που χαίρεσαι που μας βρήκες — that's our spirit anyhow!



Δυστυχώς η πολιτική του μετ. γραφείου είναι ότι δεν διαπραγματεύονται την αμοιβή ανά λέξη. 
Αν δεν τη δεχτείς, προσφέρουν τη δουλειά σε άλλον εξωτ. συνεργάτη. 
Για κάποιον που τώρα αρχίζει, όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές. 
Αν πω όχι, σίγουρα κάποιος άλλος θα πει ναι, κι εγώ δεν θα έχω ούτε αυτό. 

Όσον αφορά τον ΟΑΕΕ, δεν παίζει ρόλο το ότι το παρόν εισόδημα είναι κάτω ενός ορίου (π.χ. κάτω 5000 για την Εφορία είναι ΟΚ); (ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω)
Θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα ποτέ ΟΑΕΕ, αλλά άλλη -μάλλον ιδιωτική- ασφάλιση αν είχα ποτέ εισόδημα για να την πληρώσω, αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι ακόμα επιλογή, ε; (ρητορική ερώτηση) 
Υποχρεώνει ο ΟΑΕΕ τους περιστασιακούς (μη-επαγγελματίες, κατά τον προηγούμενο χαρακτηρισμό σας) μεταφραστές να πληρώνουν;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2014)

denice said:


> Πρώτον, στο 1. αναφέρεις: "Εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια..". Πώς καθορίζεται αυτό; Γιατί διάβασα ότι υπόχρεοι τήρησης βιβλίων είναι όσοι ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και ο μεταφραστής θεωρείται ως τέτοιο.


Εφόσον ασχολείσαι συστηματικά με τη μετάφραση, τότε _είσαι _επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής — με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Το τι νοείται «συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων» το ορίζει το ΥπΟικ βάσει του κανόνα των τριών ομοειδών πράξεων ανά εξάμηνο (βλ. παρακάτω).



denice said:


> Και δεύτερον, "*Κάθε τρεις ομοειδείς συναλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα εντός ενός εξαμήνου θεωρούνται συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων*". Όταν λέει ομοειδείς εννοεί μεταφράσεις γενικά, ή μεταφράσεις για μια εταιρεία; Δηλαδή, εννοεί ότι δεν πρέπει να έχω μεταφράσει παραπάνω από δύο έργα συνολικά, ανεξαρτήτως του με πόσες εταιρείες μπορεί να συνεργάζομαι, ή ότι δεν πρέπει να έχω κάνει παραπάνω από δύο έργα σε μια εταιρεία;


Το ομοειδές των διενεργούμενων πράξεων προκύπτει *από το περιεχόμενο *των εν λόγω πράξεων, *και όχι από τον κατά περίπτωση λήπτη* των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών ή αγοραστή των πωλούμενων αγαθών (διότι μην ξεχνούμε ότι ο τίτλος κτήσης αντικαθιστά πλέον και το πάλαι ποτέ Τιμολόγιο Αγοράς).

Και πώς ξέρουμε ότι το περιεχόμενο είναι «ομοειδές»;* Είναι ομοειδές αν ανήκει στον ίδιο ΚΑΔ.* Για παράδειγμα, εάν μέσα σε έξι μήνες έχετε πληρωθεί με οχτώ τίτλους κτήσης —δύο για μετάφραση, δύο για διόρθωση δοκιμίων, δύο για υποτιτλισμό, έναν για τοπική προσαρμογή λογισμικού και έναν για διερμηνεία—, τότε κανονικά δεν έχετε εμφανίσει συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων. Εάν ωστόσο δεχθείτε τρεις τίτλους κτήσης για μετάφραση —έναν για βιβλίο, έναν για εγχειρίδιο και έναν για ένα διδακτορικό—, τότε τεκμαίρεται συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων και πρέπει να έχετε κάνει έναρξη πριν από την αποδοχή του τρίτου χρονικά τίτλου κτήσης (κι αντί γι' αυτόν να μπορέσετε να εκδώσετε εσείς Τιμολόγιο ή ΑΛΣ αναλόγως). Τους ισχύοντες ΚΑΔ για μεταφραστές-επιμελητές-υποτιτλιστές τούς βρίσκετε εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λειας-διόρθωσης)&p=50351&viewfull=1#post50351


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 20, 2014)

Κάθε τίτλος αντιστοιχεί σε μία μεταφραστική δουλειά;


----------



## denice (Aug 20, 2014)

Καλά, μας δουλεύουν;;;; Δηλαδή, αν κάνω για ένα μεταφραστικό γραφείο 3 μεταφράσεις σε ένα μήνα, έκλεισα για το εξάμηνο;;;;;; 
Μάλιστα...Δηλαδή ο κάθε τίτλος σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς τους μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και €1500, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να βγάζουμε μέχρι 3 τίτλους το μήνα πολύ μικρότερης αξίας...Εμένα αυτό γιατί μου ακούγεται κάπως;;; Τελοσπάντων..Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλες τις πληροφορίες, zaz, ήσουν πολύ κατατοπιστικός!! Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, μπας και καταλήξω σε καμιά απόφαση. Εάν δουλεύω ως γραμματέας, πχ, σε ένα γραφείο με εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, μπορώ να έχω παράλληλα ανοιχτά βιβλία στον ΟΑΕΕ, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται;; (και τι γίνεται με ΙΚΑ και τίτλο κτήσης;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Αυτό το "εάν δεν είσαι ακόμη επαγγελματίας ματαφράστρια", δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Προφανώς θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μεταφράστρια. Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνομαι -έστω και αστεία ποσά- φαντάζομαι θα μπορούσα να θεωρηθώ "επαγγελματίας" για την Εφορία. Γι'αυτό άλλωστε το μετ. γραφείο κόβει αποδείξεις. Η ερώτηση εδώ είναι τι θεωρείται "επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια" για την Εφορία;


Νομίζω έχω εξηγήσει επαρκώς στο #143 το πώς νοεί τον «επαγγελματία» η φορολογική αρχή: είναι αυτός που διενεργεί συστηματικές πράξεις που αποτελούν αντικείμενο του ΚΦΑΣ.




anongal14 said:


> Αν αυτό που μετρά η Εφορία είναι οι αποδείξεις που κόβει το γραφείο, τότε είμαι εντάξει αφού όντως βγάζουν 2 το εξάμηνο για όλους μας ανεξαρτήτως όγκου δουλειάς που έχει ο καθένας.


Ναι, είσαι εντάξει με δύο τίτλους κτήσης το εξάμηνο, υπό την προϋπόθεση πως δεν αποκτάς κάποιον άλλον πελάτη που θα σου κόψει κι εκείνος τίτλο κτήσης για το ίδιο αντικείμενο (π.χ. μετάφραση) μέσα στο ίδιο εξάμηνο. Ουσιαστικά είσαι δουλοπάροικος στο συγκεκριμένο μεταφραστικό γραφείο, αν κατάλαβες.




anongal14 said:


> Γνωρίζετε τι ποσοστό παρακρατείται; (Προφανώς ρωτάω για να δω τι θα μένει στην τσέπη μου. Η αμοιβή ανά λέξη είναι γελοία. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η μικτή, δηλ. πριν την παρακράτηση του φόρου. Αν είναι, την έβαψα, ούτε για καφέ δεν βγαίνει.  )


Η παρακράτηση είναι 20%. Και ναι, το ποσό που σου λένε είναι πριν απ' την παρακράτηση. Αλλά αν δεν υπερβείς το αφορολόγητο και δεν έχεις τεκμαρτό εισόδημα, τότε θα τα πάρεις και αυτά τα χρήματα, με τη μορφή επιστροφής. Αν απ' την άλλη πιάσεις συνολικά εισοδήματα τέτοια που τελικά να προκύπτει φόρος, τότε συμψηφίζονται με τον φόρο που σου αναλογεί. Κι άλλωστε, λογικό είναι: ό,τι εισόδημα κι αν έχεις, αυτό είναι ΠΡΟ ΦΟΡΩΝ! Πάντα πρέπει να συνυπολογίζεις στην κοστολόγησή σου και όλα σου τα έξοδα — και, φυσικά, και τη φορολογία σου.
Εάν ισχύσει για τη χρήση του 2014 ό,τι και φέτος, τότε τα εισοδήματά σου τα οποία δικαιολογούνται με τίτλους κτήσης (και τα οποία δεν μπορούν να είναι πάνω από 5.000€ για όλη τη χρονιά) ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ούτε έχεις άλλα εισοδήματα αλλά ούτε κι από τα τεκμήριά σου προκύπτει τεκμαρτό εισόδημα πάνω από 9.500€, θα φορολογηθούν με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών (πράγμα που είναι πολύ καλό διότι στη συγκεκριμένη κλίμακα υπάρχει αφορολόγητο — ενώ τα εισοδήματα από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρώ).




anongal14 said:


> Ο εκδότης του τίτλου έχει την ευθύνη αν οι τίτλοι δεν φανούν στο πεδίο του Ε1 της δήλωσής μου; Μπορεί δηλ. να μην τα δήλωσε; Ή μπορεί να είναι απλά λάθος του taxis?


Μπορεί να μην τα δηλώσει ή να έχει γίνει λάθος στην κατάσταση που υπέβαλε. Τα ποσά αυτά φαίνονται στο Taxis > Ηλεκτρονική Υποβολή Δηλώσεων Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος Φυσικών Προσώπων > Ενημέρωση Βεβ. Αποδοχών (https://www1.gsis.gr/webtax/incomefp/BebaiwshApodoxwn2014.do), όπου και αναφέρεται ότι «Εάν διαπιστώσετε ότι δεν έχουν προσυμπληρωθεί οι κωδικοί με τα στοιχεία της βεβαίωσης, επικοινωνήστε με τον εργοδότη ή τον φορέα που εξέδωσε τη βεβαίωση, προκειμένου να ενημερωθείτε αν υπέβαλε το αρχείο βεβαιώσεων αποδοχών ή πότε θα προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες ηλεκτρονικής υποβολής της με βάση την ΠΟΛ 1039/03-02-2014.» Τα αντίστοιχα ποσά μπαίνουν στους κωδικούς 507-508 [ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 4. ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΑ > Δ. ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ > 4. Εισόδημα που δεν εντάσσεται σε άλλη περίπτ. του πίν. 4], ο δε παρακρατηθείς φόρος στους κωδικούς 605-606 [ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 8. ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΛΗΘΕΝΤΕΣ - ΠΑΡΑΚΡΑΤΗΘΕΝΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΟΙ > 3. Φόροι 20% και 10% (άρθ. 58 Κ.Φ.Ε.) και 15% (περ. γ’ παρ. 5 άρθρ. 52 Κ.Φ.Ε.) που παρακρατήθηκαν].


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Δυστυχώς η πολιτική του μετ. γραφείου είναι ότι δεν διαπραγματεύονται την αμοιβή ανά λέξη.
> Αν δεν τη δεχτείς, προσφέρουν τη δουλειά σε άλλον εξωτ. συνεργάτη.
> Για κάποιον που τώρα αρχίζει, όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές.
> Αν πω όχι, σίγουρα κάποιος άλλος θα πει ναι, κι εγώ δεν θα έχω ούτε αυτό.


Όσο και να κατανοώ τη συγκεκριμένη πραγματικότητα, η χωρίς περιστροφές αλήθεια είναι ότι παραδέχεσαι ότι ο θάνατος των άλλων είναι η ζωή σου. Πάνω σε αυτόν τον μηχανισμό, άλλωστε, βασίζονται όσα γραφεία σκοτώνουν τις τιμές (και μαζί με αυτές, και το επάγγελμα). Αλλά, ξέρεις, δεν αρκεί ένα χέρι για να χτυπήσεις παλαμάκια. Όσο καταδικαστέοι είναι οι κερδοσκόποι που θέλουν μεταφράσεις για ψίχουλα (και δεν θα κουραστώ να τους κράζω), είναι και εκείνοι που αποδέχονται να γίνονται αντικείμενο τέτοιας εκμετάλλευσης (χαντακώνοντας τους συναδέλφους τους και κόβοντάς τους το ψωμί). Εγώ πάντως αυτήν τη θέση έχω (δεν συμφωνούν όλοι μαζί μου) και δεν φοβάμαι να την πω: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...της-μετάφρασης&p=162604&viewfull=1#post162604 — nothing personal, βέβαια.




anongal14 said:


> Όσον αφορά τον ΟΑΕΕ, δεν παίζει ρόλο το ότι το παρόν εισόδημα είναι κάτω ενός ορίου (π.χ. κάτω 5000 για την Εφορία είναι ΟΚ); (ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω)
> Θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα ποτέ ΟΑΕΕ, αλλά άλλη -μάλλον ιδιωτική- ασφάλιση αν είχα ποτέ εισόδημα για να την πληρώσω, αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι ακόμα επιλογή, ε; (ρητορική ερώτηση)


Το εισοδηματικό όριο αποτελεί απλώς ΜΙΑ από τις προϋποθέσεις για να μπορέσει να αποφύγει την υποχρέωση έναρξης, αλλά εάν δεν συντρέχουν οι υπόλοιπες (π.χ. αυτή της περιστασιακής απασχόλησης) τότε πρέπει να κάνει έναρξη — που σημαίνει ν' αρχίσει να πληρώνει και ΟΑΕΕ. Και, όταν ξεκινάς με τον ΟΑΕΕ, δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση μεταξύ των εισφορών που καλείσαι να πληρώσεις και του εισοδήματός σου. Όσο λίγα κι αν βγάζεις, η ασφαλιστική σου κλάση (άρα και οι εισφορές) εξαρτώνται μόνο απ' το πόσα χρόνια είσαι ενεργός.
Και όχι, δεν υπάρχουν (ακόμη) εναλλακτικές για τον ΟΑΕΕ — όπως έχει λ.χ. στη Γερμανία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Κάθε τίτλος αντιστοιχεί σε μία μεταφραστική δουλειά;


Αναλόγως της συμφωνίας με τον αναθέτη.
Σκέψου ωστόσο το ακόλουθο σενάριο: Έστω ότι κάνεις μια δουλειά για ένα γραφείο, αλλά δεν θέλεις (εύλογα...) να "κάψεις" τόσο γρήγορα τον έναν απ' τους δύο τίτλους κτήσης που μπορείς να εμφανίζεις ανά εξάμηνο. Τους ζητάς λοιπόν να μην βιαστούν να σου κόψουν τον τ.κ., αλλά να περιμένουν ώστε να συμπεριλάβουν σε έναν τ.κ. και ό,τι άλλες δουλειές τούς κάνεις μέσα στο εξάμηνο. Πράγματι περιμένουν, λοιπόν, μαζεύονται κι άλλα κλπ... και ποιος τους εμποδίζει να σου πουν (εκβιαστικά...) πως θα σε πληρώσουν όταν με το καλό εκδοθεί ο τ.κ.; Μπορείς εσύ να περιμένεις πεντέξι μήνες για να πληρωθείς; Ή έχεις την πολυτέλεια να διώχνεις δουλειές επειδή έπιασες το πλαφόν των δύο τ.κ. το εξάμηνο; Ή να το παραβιάζεις και να ρισκάρεις; Ή να δουλεύεις μαύρα και να παρανομείς;
Είπαμε, *ο τίτλος κτήσης είναι φτιαγμένος ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ για τον περιστασιακώς απασχολούμενο* με κάτι — όχι για τον επαγγελματία. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο ξεκίνημα ενός νέου επαγγελματία, ναι· αλλά ο επαγγελματίας αυτός πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένο πλάνο για την είσοδό του στην αγορά, κι όχι να επαναπαυτεί στη διευκόλυνση αυτής της μορφής συγκυριακής (το τονίζω!) δραστηριοποίησης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

denice said:


> Εάν δουλεύω ως γραμματέας, πχ, σε ένα γραφείο με εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, μπορώ να έχω παράλληλα ανοιχτά βιβλία στον ΟΑΕΕ, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται;; (και τι γίνεται με ΙΚΑ και τίτλο κτήσης;)


Εάν κάποιος είναι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ, *και έχει πλήρη απασχόληση 25 ημερών εργασίας μηνιαίως*, τότε παίρνει απαλλαγή απ' τον ΟΑΕΕ και κάνει κανονικά έναρξη. Εάν είναι νέος ασφαλισμένος (μετά την 1/1/1993) τότε δεν πληρώνει τίποτα στον ΟΑΕΕ, ενώ αν είναι παλαιός ασφαλισμένος πληρώνει ένα μέρος. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τιμολογεί κανονικά τους πελάτες του —είναι δηλαδή επαγγελματίας και με τη βούλα— και δεν δουλεύει με τίτλους κτήσης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2014)

Θα ήθελα ένα σύστημα με το οποίο:

1. Από τη στιγμή της γέννησής μου θα είχα έναν αριθμό για όλα: ταυτότητα, φορολόγηση (ΑΦΜ), διαβατήριο, άδεια οδήγησης.
2. Θα έκανα έναρξη επαγγέλματος με μια απλή δήλωση στο taxis.
3. Θα δούλευα για οποιονδήποτε και οσοδήποτε, και για κάθε αμοιβή μου θα συμπλήρωνα μια γραμμή στο taxis με το ΑΦΜ του εργοδότη, το είδος της υπηρεσίας, ημερομηνία, ποσό.
4. Ο εργοδότης θα κατέθετε την πληρωμή μου στον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό, από τον οποίο θα έφευγε αμέσως ένα ποσό σαν προκαταβολή φόρου και ένα ελάχιστο ποσό σαν ελάχιστη συμμετοχή στον (ένα και μοναδικό) ασφαλιστικό φορέα (για την ελάχιστη σύνταξη και ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη). Η ελάχιστη αυτή συμμετοχή θα είναι ανάλογη προς τις αμοιβές μου. Για καλύτερη κάλυψη από τη βασικότατη, το κράτος θα έπρεπε να μου κάνει δελεαστικές προσφορές σε ανταγωνισμό με ιδιωτικές εταιρείες.
5. Με βάση κάποια δίκαιη κλίμακα θα γινόταν και η φορολόγησή μου στο τέλος του χρόνου, ανάλογα και με άλλα έσοδα (νοίκια, τόκους κτλ.) με διαφορετική κλίμακα αν τα έσοδα δεν αντιστοιχούν σε εργασία.

Όλα τα άλλα που περιγράφετε εδώ με την απέραντη σοφία σας (ειλικρινώς σε συγχαίρω, Zaz) είναι σαδιστικές μεθοδεύσεις σατανικών πολιτικών και δημόσιων υπαλλήλων αποφασισμένων να ευνουχίσουν όλους τους Έλληνες. Το τραγικό είναι ότι η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση είναι ακόμα περισσότερο κρατιστές. Μας ξεζουμίζουν για να έχουν κάποιους να σοφίζονται κάποια νέα σπαστική διάταξη κάθε τόσο. Οι Μινώταυροι έχουν χαθεί οι ίδιοι μέσα στον δικό τους λαβύρινθο.

(Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, είμαι σοσιαλοδημοκράτης [χωρίς εισαγωγικά] και ορθολογιστής. Αν το θεωρείτε σκόπιμο, μεταφέρτε το ξέσπασμά μου στα Πολιτικά.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όλα τα άλλα που περιγράφετε εδώ είναι σαδιστικές μεθοδεύσεις σατανικών πολιτικών και δημόσιων υπαλλήλων αποφασισμένων να ευνουχίσουν όλους τους Έλληνες.


Α, ναι. Η ισχύουσα κατάσταση είναι και παράλογη και άδικη και αντιαναπτυξιακή. Και οφείλει να εξορθολογιστεί, εκσυγχρονιστεί και μεταρρυθμιστεί το συντομότερο! Αλλά, μέχρι τότε, οφείλουμε να γνωρίζουμε τα ισχύοντα — για τη δική μας προστασία. Οπότε κοιτούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας και να ζητούμε τα όσα λες κι εσύ, nickel — προσδοκώντας ανάσταση θεσμών. :)


----------



## denice (Aug 21, 2014)

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ο ΟΑΕΕ θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως πιο ελαστικός όσον αφορά στις εισφορές του και όταν πρόκειται για νέους ΕΛΕ. Είναι παράλογο να ζητάς από κάποιον που μόλις ξεκινάει να σου σκάει κάθε μήνα €320...Επίσης, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, θα έπρεπε να έχουν αναπτύξει ένα σύστημα σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι εισφορές του καθενός θα υπολογίζονταν με το πόσο έβγαλε εκείνο το μήνα. Ειδικά στις εποχές που ζούμε, που όλα είναι τόσο ρευστά, δεν μπορείς να ζητάς τόσο μεγάλες εισφορές χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου το εισόδημα του ΕΛΕ. Δεν μπορεί να τους βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο σακί - και εκείνους που το μήνα μπορεί να βγάζουν μόνο €500 και εκείνους που μπορεί να βγάζουν €1.500....that's my humble opinion...Πάντως, γενικά, ο τ.κ. είναι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται πάρα πολύ περιοριστικός. Η καλύτερη λύση για αρχή, όπως το βλέπω εγώ, είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιος μια full time δουλειά με ασφάλιση σε ΙΚΑ για να επωφεληθεί της απαλλαγής από τις εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ και να μην έχει κανένα περιορισμό στις δουλειές που μπορεί να κάνει...Ζω για τη μέρα που οι ιθύνοντες αυτής της χώρας θα μπορέσουν να καταλάβουν ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα και να αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται λογικά, και όχι με βάση τα συμφέροντα, μπας και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα...Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλες τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, zaz!!! ;)


----------



## Resident (Aug 21, 2014)

Το έκανε ο FDR το 1930 και το ονόμασε Social Security. Δεν είναι τέλειο, είναι αρκετά πρακτικό όμως. Και, ο κάθε εργοδότης, είτε είναι μία ή δεύτερη ή τρίτη σου δουλειά συμπληρώνει μία φόρμα και την δίνει σε σένα και την εφορία δηλώνοντας τις κρατήσεις προς ασφάλιση και περίθαλψη (όταν θα πάρεις σύνταξη). Οι οποίες είναι 12-15% της αμοιβής σου. Οι κρατήσεις της εφορίας είναι 20% της αμοιβής σου. Από πολιτεία σε πολιτεία, οι συνολικοί φόροι και κρατήσεις είναι 40-50% της αμοιβής σου. Στο τέλος φορολογείσαι για όλα τα εισοδήματα και με κλίμακα που αλλάζει ανά 1000 δολ. αν θυμάμαι καλά και όχι με πλήθος συντελεστών. Επίσης, ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι θα πρέπει να αποταμιεύεις γιατί αυτά που θα πάρεις δεν μπορούν να σου καλύψουν τα πάντα-αντίθετα με μας που νομίζουμε ότι οι κρατήσεις μας φτάνουν και περισσεύουν:lol:-ρωτήστε ένα τυχαίο στον δρόμο. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα κατηγορήθηκε για σοσιαλιστής τότε :laugh: αλλά τώρα ακόμη και οι Ρεπουμπλικάνοι δεν τολμούν να αγγίξουν την ιερή αγελάδα που λέγεται Social Security & Medicare για να μην χάσουν τους συνταξιούχους.

Υ.Γ. Φυσικά και μπορεί να πληρωθείς μαύρα αλλά δεν συνηθίζεται και σε περίπτωση ελέγχου θα φανεί. Δεν θέλεις την IRS ή το FBI στο σπίτι σου:scared:.


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, Zaz.
Συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου, Nickel. 

Στο θέμα του κατά πόσο ο νέος μεταφραστής "παίρνει από το ψωμί των συναδέλφων του" με το να δέχεται εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές από γραφεία, δεν συμφωνώ με τη "λογική" σου, Zaz. Μιλάς ως κάποιος που είσαι ήδη μέσα στην αγορά εργασίας και "κάνεις χρήματα". Αν το δεις από την πλευρά του νεοεισαχθέντος συναδέλφου σου όμως, για ποιανού το "ψωμί" μιλάμε;; Ούτε το δικό μου δεν κερδίζω με τέτοιες αμοιβές και συ σκέφτεσαι ότι "κόβω το δικό σου"; Κάτι τέτοιες
νοοτροπίες σπείρουν τη διχόνοια μεταξύ συναδέλφων και δεν εκπλήσσομαι που δεν υπάρχει ενιαίος (α-πολιτικός/α-κομματικός) φορέας που να εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου. 

Για τον παραλογισμό του ΟΑΕΕ, ναι, μας τά'παν κι άλλοι. 
Άκου να χρεώνεσαι αναδρομικά από τα χρόνια που δούλευες περιστασιακά! Δηλ. ούτε τη σημασία της λέξης 'περιστασιακά' δεν αναγνωρίζουν;
Εκτός κι αν είναι κανείς πραγματικά κολόφαρδος, η περιστασιακή εργασία είναι ευτελούς αξίας. Γι'αυτό και η ίδια η Εφορία σε θεωρεί "περιστασιακό" και σε φορολογεί ανάλογα. Ο ΟΑΕΕ θα έπρεπε να το αναγνωρίζει αυτό. Μιλάμε για δύο δημόσιους φορείς στην ίδια χώρα! 
(Άσε μην τα πάρω τώρα.)

Nickel, επειδή έχω ζήσει στο εξωτερικό, μπορώ να σε βεβαιώσω ότι έτσι συμβαίνει -και θεωρείται *αυτονόητο* να συμβαίνει- σε όλες τις ευνομούμενες χώρες του κόσμου. 

Σταματώ εδώ γιατί μάλλον βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Στο θέμα του κατά πόσο ο νέος μεταφραστής "παίρνει από το ψωμί των συναδέλφων του" με το να δέχεται εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές από γραφεία, δεν συμφωνώ με τη "λογική" σου, Zaz. Μιλάς ως κάποιος που είσαι ήδη μέσα στην αγορά εργασίας και "κάνεις χρήματα". Αν το δεις από την πλευρά του νεοεισαχθέντος συναδέλφου σου όμως, για ποιανού το "ψωμί" μιλάμε;; Ούτε το δικό μου δεν κερδίζω με τέτοιες αμοιβές και συ σκέφτεσαι ότι "κόβω το δικό σου"; Κάτι τέτοιες νοοτροπίες σπείρουν τη διχόνοια μεταξύ συναδέλφων και δεν εκπλήσσομαι που δεν υπάρχει ενιαίος (α-πολιτικός/α-κομματικός) φορέας που να εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου.


Μα και εγώ έσπευσα να τονίσω ότι ΚΑΤΑΝΟΩ το γιατί να το κάνει αυτό κάποιος. Εντούτοις δεν μπορώ να εθελοτυφλώ και στο τι συνέπειες κι αντίκτυπο έχει αυτό στην αγορά. Πραγματιστής είμαι, όχι κακιασμένος. :)


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μα και εγώ έσπευσα να τονίσω ότι ΚΑΤΑΝΟΩ το γιατί να το κάνει αυτό κάποιος. Εντούτοις δεν μπορώ να εθελοτυφλώ και στο τι συνέπειες κι αντίκτυπο έχει αυτό στην αγορά. Πραγματιστής είμαι, όχι κακιασμένος. :)



"Πραγματιστής" δεν είναι αυτός που βλέπει την πραγματικότητα από την σκοπιά του μόνο.
Αν ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΥΣΕΣ, δεν θα θεωρούσες ότι οι νεοεισαχθέντες στο επάγγελμα, που συμβιβάζονται για ...στραγάλια (peanuts  ), σου παίρνουν το ψωμί (δική σου έκφραση).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

Αν ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΥΣΑ, τότε θα βοηθούσα ουσιαστικά και χωρίς το παραμικρό όφελος όποιον θέλει να με ανταγωνιστεί —είτε θεμιτά είτε αθέμιτα—, θα του πρόσφερα συμπαράσταση και στήριξη ακόμη κι αν έκανε κάτι με το οποίο εγώ διαφωνώ, και θα του άνοιγα τα μάτια για το τι να προσέχει ώστε να μην εκτεθεί!

Ουπς, για στάσου· μα, αυτό ακριβώς κάνω! Οπότε... ;)


----------



## anongal14 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ε, τότε, λάθος έκφραση χρησιμοποίησες για να χαρακτηρίσεις συλλήβδην τους νεοεισαχθέντες στο χώρο. 
Συγκεκριμένα, αυτό το "μου παίρνουν το ψωμί" ήταν άτοπο.

Κι επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις προσωπικά, τονίζω ότι άλλο το "νεοεισαχθής" και άλλο το "αφελής". 
Το ότι θέλησες "να μου ανοίξεις τα μάτια για να μην εκτεθώ!" (αυτολεξεί) καθαυτό βασίζεται στην υπόθεση που εσύ κάνεις ότι τα μάτια μου είναι κλειστά κι ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος "έκθεσης". 
Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν ότι δεν με ξέρεις, και οι assumptions που κάνεις είναι καθαρά πατερναλιστικές. Από κει που κατάγομαι, αυτό είναι προσβλητικό. 
Άλλο εξυπηρετώ κάποιον από ευγένεια και γενναιοδωρία, κι άλλο το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό ως πάτημα για να τον προσβάλω. 

Σ'έχω ήδη ευχαριστήσει για τις απαντήσεις που πρόσφερες οικειοθελώς. 
Ως εκεί όμως. Δεν συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, σου το εξήγησα καθαρά, και είναι δικαίωμά μου να διαφωνώ και να εκφράζω τη διαφωνία μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Ε, τότε, λάθος έκφραση χρησιμοποίησες για να χαρακτηρίσεις συλλήβδην τους νεοεισαχθέντες στο χώρο.
> Συγκεκριμένα, αυτό το "μου παίρνουν το ψωμί" ήταν άτοπο.



anongal, επειδή το θέμα αυτό έχει συζητηθεί πολύ στο παρελθόν, διάβασε το νήμα για τις αμοιβές στον χώρο της μετάφρασης για να καταλάβεις ποια είναι η λογική του Zaz (και των περισσότερων επαγγελματιών μεταφραστών) και γιατί πρέπει ακόμα και οι νεοεισελθόντες στον χώρο να ζητούν εύλογες αμοιβές.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Ε, τότε, λάθος έκφραση χρησιμοποίησες για να χαρακτηρίσεις συλλήβδην τους νεοεισαχθέντες στο χώρο.
> Συγκεκριμένα, αυτό το "μου παίρνουν το ψωμί" ήταν άτοπο.


Δεν χαρακτήρισα συλλήβδην τους νεοεισαχθέντες στον χώρο, χαρακτήρισα μια συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά. Και, παρότι μπορεί ενδεχομένως να σε εκπλήξει, υπάρχουν νεοεισερχόμενοι στον χώρο που δεν ακολουθούν τη συγκεκριμένη τακτική.
Κι ούτε είπα ότι παίρνουν _το δικό μου_ ψωμί, είπα ότι κόβουν το ψωμί των συναδέλφων τους· που, φυσικά και το κόβουν (άσχετα το πόσο αιτιολογημένοι νιώθουν να το κάνουν), όταν ρίχνουν έτσι νερό στον μύλο της συμπίεσης των τιμών απ' τα γραφεία.




anongal14 said:


> Κι επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις προσωπικά, τονίζω ότι άλλο το "νεοεισαχθής" και άλλο το "αφελής".
> Το ότι θέλησες "να μου ανοίξεις τα μάτια για να μην εκτεθώ!" (αυτολεξεί) καθαυτό βασίζεται στην υπόθεση που εσύ κάνεις ότι τα μάτια μου είναι κλειστά κι ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος "έκθεσης".
> Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν ότι δεν με ξέρεις, και οι assumptions που κάνεις είναι καθαρά πατερναλιστικές. Από κει που κατάγομαι, αυτό είναι προσβλητικό.
> Άλλο εξυπηρετώ κάποιον από ευγένεια και γενναιοδωρία, κι άλλο το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό ως πάτημα για να τον προσβάλω.


Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες το «nothing personal» που φρόντισα να γράψω στο #147. Μην τα παίρνεις τόσο προσωπικά τα πράγματα. Ποιος σου είπε ότι το #157 περιγράφει _ειδικά _εσένα; Πολύ απλά αποτυπώνει το τι σημαίνει να συμμετέχεις σε μια διαδικτυακή κοινότητα όπου βοηθάς άλλους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες στο ίδιο αντικείμενο. Το 99,95% των δημοσιεύσεών μου άλλωστε, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν έχει απευθυνθεί σε εσένα· είναι το ιστορικό της δικής μου συνεισφοράς στην κοινότητα των μεταφραστών.
Καμία απολύτως δε υπόθεση δεν έχω κάνει σχετικά με το ποια είσαι — κι ούτε ποτέ το θέμα μας ήταν το ποια είσαι. Αν όμως δεν έχεις εικόνα για το τι σε περιμένει, και μ' έναν τίτλο κτήσης παραπάνω βρεθείς για πενήντα κι εκατό ευρώ να σου ζητά η εφορία κι ο ΟΑΕΕ χιλιάδες, τότε θα με θυμηθείς για ποιον λόγο η γνώση αυτή είναι σωτήρια.
Ωστόσο το σημαντικότερο σημείο είναι ένα: Εγώ _είπα _ότι κατανοώ το γιατί κάποιος να κάνει κάτι που εγώ καταδικάζω, αλλά η κατανόησή μου δεν συνεπάγεται και στο ότι συμφωνώ που το κάνει. Εσύ είπες ότι ΔΕΝ κατανοώ, διότι βλέπω μόνο τα πράγματα απ' τη σκοπιά μου. Εκεί ήταν που εγώ απάντησα πως φυσικά και κατανοώ, διότι παρά το τι μπορεί να πιστεύω περί του πρακτέου, δεν παύω να στηρίζω και να βοηθώ όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους συναδέλφους. Εδώ είναι που δεν έγινα κατανοητός και ξεκίνησε η επί προσωπικού παρεξήγηση. Προσωπικά πάντως πιστεύω πως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχω αποδείξει έμπρακτα το αν κατανοώ ή όχι — και πόσο πολύ πασχίζω για την αναβάθμιση του κλάδου.
Όμως θέλω κι εγώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι:* Εσύ πού ακριβώς σε όλη αυτήν τη μακρά στιχομυθία έχεις δώσεις έστω κι ένα μικρό δείγμα ότι κατανοείς τη δική μου θέση, ότι καταλαβαίνεις τη δική μου τοποθέτηση;*
_Hint_: Το «Μιλάς ως κάποιος που ήδη "κάνεις χρήματα"», που έγραψες, δείχνει ότι ΔΕΝ κατάλαβες. Ούτε το ότι δεν ρώτησες πώς κάποιος εδραιώνεται στη αγορά. Και το ότι, ενώ είπα σε τόσα σημεία πως το χαμηλό τιμολόγιο ενός νεοεισερχόμενου πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε μέρος ενός συγκροτημένου επιχειρηματικού σχεδίου διείσδυσης στην αγορά, καμία σχετική ερώτηση δεν τέθηκε, το ίδιο δείχνει. Αντιθέτως, έδειξες και ξανάδειξες πως σε έθιξαν κάποια πράγματα — που εσύ επέλεξες να τα πάρεις προσωπικά, ενώ δεν ήταν. Για σκέψου το λίγο.




anongal14 said:


> Σ'έχω ήδη ευχαριστήσει για τις απαντήσεις που πρόσφερες οικειοθελώς.
> Ως εκεί όμως. Δεν συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, σου το εξήγησα καθαρά, και είναι δικαίωμά μου να διαφωνώ και να εκφράζω τη διαφωνία μου.


Ήδη από μόνος μου είχα πει πως δεν συμφωνούν όλοι μαζί μου! Το δε δικαίωμά σου «να διαφωνείς και να εκφράζεις τη διαφωνία σου» *δεν σου το στέρησε κανένας*. :)


----------



## crystal (Aug 21, 2014)

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα και καλωσόρισες, anongal!

Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά το άγχος σου και θυμάμαι πεντακάθαρα το δικό μου άγχος, όχι πάρα πολλά χρόνια πριν. Εγώ θα σου το θέσω λίγο διαφορετικά το πράγμα, αναφέροντας τι προτίμησα να κάνω η ίδια εκείνη την περίοδο.
Δύο πράγματα με έκαιγαν: να αποκτήσω εμπειρία και να εισχωρήσω με κάποιον τρόπο στην αγορά. Επειδή το δεύτερο είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε βάθος χρόνου, έριξα το βάρος στο πρώτο. Κι επειδή η μετάφραση, όσο κι αν την αγαπάω, εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ κουραστική δουλειά για να την κάνω για ψίχουλα, προτίμησα να σηκώνω δίσκο και να κάνω τη γραμματέα μέχρι να βρω μια θέση σε γραφείο. Θέση βρήκα μετά από έναν χρόνο. Από το γραφείο έφυγα εννιά μήνες μετά - για την ακρίβεια "με έφυγαν", επειδή αρνήθηκα να δουλεύω ως freelancer τα ΣΚ με 2 λεπτά τη λέξη. Όμως το πρώτο βήμα είχε γίνει, οπότε μετά από λίγο καιρό βρήκα την επόμενη θέση στην εταιρεία που είμαι τώρα. Παράλληλα ξεκίνησα να αναπτύσσω δίκτυο ως freelancer, κυρίως με γραφεία του εξωτερικού.
Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Ότι η ενέργεια και ο ενθουσιασμός που έχεις αυτήν τη στιγμή είναι πολύτιμα και γι' αυτόν το λόγο πρέπει να τα επενδύσεις στο να χτίσεις σωστές βάσεις, οι οποίες θα σε βοηθήσουν στη συνέχεια. Αν δέχεσαι τις χαμηλές αμοιβές επειδή δεν έχεις πείρα, προσπάθησε να την αποκτήσεις αναζητώντας π.χ. κάποιο γραφείο για να κάνεις πρακτική. Αν τις δέχεσαι επειδή έχεις πείρα αλλά δεν έχεις μεν δίκτυο, αφιέρωσε την ενέργειά σου στο να χτίσεις ένα σωστό δίκτυο. Θα σου πάρει περισσότερο καιρό, αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου θα αξίζει ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο. Με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, θεωρώ πως ο χρόνος που θα αφιερώσεις για να μεταφράσεις ένα κείμενο με 2 λεπτά τη λέξη θα είναι καλύτερα ξοδεμένος αν αντ' αυτού τον αφιερώσεις για να στείλεις βιογραφικά σε γραφεία του εξωτερικού που θα σου δώσουν 6.
Αυτά από μένα και καλή αρχή. :)


----------



## anef (Aug 26, 2014)

anongal14 said:


> Κάτι τέτοιες
> νοοτροπίες σπείρουν τη διχόνοια μεταξύ συναδέλφων και δεν εκπλήσσομαι που δεν υπάρχει ενιαίος (α-πολιτικός/α-κομματικός) φορέας που να εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου.



Καλό! Όπως, ας πούμε, έχεις έρθει με τις α-πολίτικες και α-κομματικές απόψεις σου π.χ. για ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, στην α-πολίτικη και α-κομματική Λεξιλογία, για να πάρεις α-πολίτικες και α-κομματικές συμβουλές τύπου «ρίχνουμε τις τιμές μόνο μετά από μπίζνες πλαν»; Αν-έκδοτο είναι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

*Πάνω που είχαμε αρχίσει να στεναχωριόμαστε ότι θα περάσουμε α-νέφελο Αύγουστο! :)*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2014)

anef said:


> Καλό! Όπως, ας πούμε, έχεις έρθει με τις α-πολίτικες και α-κομματικές απόψεις σου π.χ. για ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, στην α-πολίτικη και α-κομματική Λεξιλογία, για να πάρεις α-πολίτικες και α-κομματικές συμβουλές τύπου «ρίχνουμε τις τιμές μόνο μετά από μπίζνες πλαν»; Αν-έκδοτο είναι αυτό.


Μπορείς, ξέρεις, αντί να ειρωνεύεσαι το τι πιστεύουν κάποιοι άλλοι (και μαζί μ' αυτό να ειρωνεύεσαι και συλλήβδην τη Λεξιλογία), να καταθέσεις και τις δικές σου απόψεις. Ή μήπως δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διάλογο σε α-κομματικό περιβάλλον;


----------



## anef (Aug 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μπορείς, ξέρεις, αντί να ειρωνεύεσαι το τι πιστεύουν κάποιοι άλλοι (και μαζί μ' αυτό να ειρωνεύεσαι και συλλήβδην τη Λεξιλογία), να καταθέσεις και τις δικές σου απόψεις. Ή μήπως δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διάλογο σε α-κομματικό περιβάλλον;



Η ειρωνεία υπήρχε ήδη στο απόσπασμα που παρέθεσα, πριν τον δικό μου σχολιασμό, στη σχέση ανάμεσα στο -ας πούμε- αίτημα του παραθέματος και στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν πρόσθεσα τίποτε απολύτως. Ειρωνεία απέναντι στη Λεξιλογία ή απέναντι σε σένα δεν ξέρω πού βλέπεις: δεν είναι «πολιτικές» (στο κομματικό θα έρθω αργότερα) οι συζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία; Η θέση περί «ιδιωτικής» ή, αντίστοιχα, περί «δημόσιας» ή περί «δημοσιο-ιδιωτικής» ασφάλισης δεν είναι πολιτική; Η δική σου θέση περί μεταφραστών-επιχειρηματιών δεν είναι πολιτική; 

Τώρα, για το κομματικό: αν θεωρούμε πως οι απόψεις μας είναι «κομματικές» μόνο αν ανήκουμε ή παίρνουμε γραμμή από ένα κόμμα, φυσικά η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι κομματική, δεν είναι όργανο κάποιου κόμματος. Μ' αυτή την έννοια, βέβαια, θα πρέπει να σε πληροφορήσω μετά λύπης μου πως ούτε οι δικές μου απόψεις είναι κομματικές. Ο ορισμός αυτός όμως (μου) είναι πολιτικά τελείως αδιάφορος, γιατί αγνοεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα. Σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον ορισμό, για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, το μόνο κόμμα που προωθεί την πολιτική του μέσα από εφημερίδα είναι το ΚΚΕ. Όλα τα άλλα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με εφημερίδες, αφού καμία άλλη εφημερίδα δεν _δηλώνει _πως είναι όργανο κάποιου κόμματος (η Αυγή νομίζω το μισο-δηλώνει). Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, για να αποφασίσω αν κάτι είναι «κομματικό» ή όχι δεν μένω στις δηλώσεις του φορέα του (υπάρχει κι ένα νήμα εδώ για τους φασίστες που ντρέπονται να πουν ότι είναι φασίστες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) αλλά κοιτάζω αν εντάσσεται ή όχι στο ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο και στο πλαίσιο δράσης ενός κόμματος. Δεν βλέπω πώς, ας πούμε, η θέση περί ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης δεν είναι _και _κομματική, αφού υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα κόμματα που την υποστηρίζουν και την εφαρμόζουν, και μάλιστα την εντάσσουν σε ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο πολιτικής δράσης. Εκτός αυτού, πολλά κόμματα βλέπω να κάνουν μια χαρά τη δουλειά τους -ακριβέστερα: να κάνουν πολύ καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους- διακηρύσσοντας ακριβώς σε όλους τους τόνους «κάτω τα κόμματα»: έτσι ακομμάτιστα «κινήματα» μεταμορφώνονται αίφνης σε κομματικά ψηφαλάκια, ακομμάτιστες μούντζες σε αγκυλωτούς σταυρούς και ο πάλαι ποτέ γαλαζοπράσινος αυτοδιοικητικός χάρτης της Ελλάδας ασπρίζει σιγά-σιγά απ' την πολλή «ανεξαρτησία» από τα κόμματα (με τις ίδιες ακριβώς πολιτικές και πολλές φορές και τα ίδια πρόσωπα, βεβαίως βεβαίως). 

Για το αν μπαίνω ή όχι σε διάλογο σε α-κομματικό περιβάλλον: πρώτον, αν θυμάσαι καλά, έχω συμμετάσχει σε αρκετούς «διαλόγους» εδώ μέσα, οπότε αυτοαναιρείσαι. Δεύτερον, το αν κάτι είναι -ή δηλώνει πως είναι- κομματικό ή όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει όντως καθόλου για τους λόγους που εξήγησα παραπάνω. Απλώς θεωρώ πως αν κάποιος _έχει ή προσπαθεί να έχει συνείδηση_ και _αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη_ της πολιτικής και κομματικής πλευράς των θέσεων και των πράξεών του είναι πολιτικά και έξυπνος και έντιμος, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

anef said:


> Δεν βλέπω πώς, ας πούμε, η θέση περί ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης δεν είναι _και _κομματική, αφού υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα κόμματα που την υποστηρίζουν και την εφαρμόζουν, και μάλιστα την εντάσσουν σε ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο πολιτικής δράσης.



Εγώ είμαι αυτός που λίγο πιο πάνω κατέθεσα τη φιλελεύθερη σκέψη μου για «μικτή» ασφάλιση, που θα την πληρώνει ολόκληρη ο εργαζόμενος:



nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα ένα σύστημα με το οποίο:
> [...]
> 4. Ο εργοδότης θα κατέθετε την πληρωμή μου στον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό, από τον οποίο θα έφευγε αμέσως ένα ποσό σαν προκαταβολή φόρου και ένα ελάχιστο ποσό σαν ελάχιστη συμμετοχή στον (ένα και μοναδικό) ασφαλιστικό φορέα (για την ελάχιστη σύνταξη και ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη). Η ελάχιστη αυτή συμμετοχή θα είναι ανάλογη προς τις αμοιβές μου. Για καλύτερη κάλυψη από τη βασικότατη, το κράτος θα έπρεπε να μου κάνει δελεαστικές προσφορές σε ανταγωνισμό με ιδιωτικές εταιρείες.
> [...]



Δεν είναι καμιά ιδιαίτερα επεξεργασμένη θέση, ούτε και την ξεσήκωσα από το πρόγραμμα κάποιου κόμματος, αν και υποθέτω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο είναι πολύ πιθανό να προτείνουν και κεντρώα ή δεξιά σχήματα.

Σκοπός της πρότασής μου δεν είναι να ελαφρύνει το βάρος του εργοδότη. Ο μισθός και το μισθολογικό κόστος για τον εργοδότη θα εξακολουθήσει, στο σύστημα που ζούμε, να διαμορφώνεται με βάση την αγορά, την προσφορά και τη ζήτηση. (Όσο δεν καθορίζεται η οικονομία από τις αποφάσεις επιτροπών, περιορίζω τις προτάσεις μου στο πλαίσιο της «ελεύθερης αγοράς».) Η απλή και ενδεχομένως απλοϊκή πρότασή μου θα ήθελε να απλοποιήσει τη διαδικασία για τη σύνταξη και την ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη. Αφού την απλοποιήσουμε και ξεφύγουμε από το σκανδαλώδες και δαιδαλώδες σύστημα που ισχύει σήμερα, ας συζητήσουμε το επόμενο βασικό ζήτημα: πώς θα αντέξει η οικονομία την πλήρη και ολοένα καλύτερη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη για όλους.

Ωστόσο, προτιμώ να κάνω συζήτηση στο πλαίσιο της οικονομίας που έχουμε γύρω μας. Η συζήτηση για το σύστημα που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας και τα όνειρά μας μπορεί να έχει τη δική της μαγεία και τη δική της ασφάλεια, αλλά έχει και μια απόσταση που αποξενώνει τον κόσμο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2014)

anef said:


> Η ειρωνεία υπήρχε ήδη στο απόσπασμα που παρέθεσα, πριν τον δικό μου σχολιασμό, στη σχέση ανάμεσα στο -ας πούμε- αίτημα του παραθέματος και στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν πρόσθεσα τίποτε απολύτως.


Στο παράθεμα της anongal14 που προηγήθηκε δεν υπήρχε ειρωνεία, διότι προφανώς εκείνη έτσι το εννοούσε. Εκείνο που ωστόσο υπήρχε ήταν ένας συνδυασμός ουτοπικότητας (διότι δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί η πολιτική διάσταση από αυτά τα θέματα) με μία κακώς εννούμενη αυτοθυματοποίηση και προκατάληψη υπέρ του εαυτού της, καθώς βαφτίζει "διχαστική" την παραμικρή διαφορετική και/ή κριτική προσέγγιση και μοναδικό δίκιο το δικό της.



anef said:


> Δεν είναι «πολιτικές» (στο κομματικό θα έρθω αργότερα) οι συζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία; Η θέση περί «ιδιωτικής» ή, αντίστοιχα, περί «δημόσιας» ή περί «δημοσιο-ιδιωτικής» ασφάλισης δεν είναι πολιτική; Η δική σου θέση περί μεταφραστών-επιχειρηματιών δεν είναι πολιτική;


Όπως είδες, ουδεμία αναφορά στην πολιτική διάσταση έκανα — μόνο στην κομματική.



anef said:


> Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, για να αποφασίσω αν κάτι είναι «κομματικό» ή όχι δεν μένω στις δηλώσεις του φορέα του (υπάρχει κι ένα νήμα εδώ για τους φασίστες που ντρέπονται να πουν ότι είναι φασίστες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) αλλά κοιτάζω αν εντάσσεται ή όχι στο ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο και στο πλαίσιο δράσης ενός κόμματος. Δεν βλέπω πώς, ας πούμε, η θέση περί ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης δεν είναι _και _κομματική, αφού υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα κόμματα που την υποστηρίζουν και την εφαρμόζουν, και μάλιστα την εντάσσουν σε ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο πολιτικής δράσης. Εκτός αυτού, πολλά κόμματα βλέπω να κάνουν μια χαρά τη δουλειά τους -ακριβέστερα: να κάνουν πολύ καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους- διακηρύσσοντας ακριβώς σε όλους τους τόνους «κάτω τα κόμματα»: έτσι ακομμάτιστα «κινήματα» μεταμορφώνονται αίφνης σε κομματικά ψηφαλάκια, ακομμάτιστες μούντζες σε αγκυλωτούς σταυρούς και ο πάλαι ποτέ γαλαζοπράσινος αυτοδιοικητικός χάρτης της Ελλάδας ασπρίζει σιγά-σιγά απ' την πολλή «ανεξαρτησία» από τα κόμματα (με τις ίδιες ακριβώς πολιτικές και πολλές φορές και τα ίδια πρόσωπα, βεβαίως βεβαίως).


Δεν ξέρω αν αφορά κι εμένα αυτό που γράφεις, αλλά λάβε υπόψη σου ότι προσωπικά διαμορφώνω θέσεις με βάση το τι ανάλυση καταφέρνω να κάνω για κάποια θέματα και το τι καταλήγω πως τελικά με εκφράζει. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να γνωρίζω (ή να φροντίσω να μάθω) ποια κόμματα έχουν ίδια θέση με τη δική μου, σε κάποιες άλλες πάλι όχι. Αλλά η πορεία μου είναι ανάλυση > θέση [ > κόμμα], κι όχι το αντίθετο — ή, πολύ χειρότερα, το σύνηθες κόμμα > υιοθέτηση θέσης > υπεράσπιση θέσης [μέχρις δικαιολόγησης των αδικαιολόγητων]. Κάποιες φορές υπάρχουν αλληλεπικαλύψεις μεταξύ κομμάτων, κάποιες άλλες απ' τις δικές μου θέσεις δεν τις έχω βρει από κόμματα, συχνά καθεμιά θέση συμπίπτει και με διαφορετικό κόμμα. Για μένα το ακομμάτιστο δεν έχει να κάνει με γιαλαντζί ανεξαρτησίες, αλλά απλά με τη σειρά της δικής μου πολιτικής σκέψης — και την αποφυγή της αντίθετης διαδικασίας.
Αλλά, φυσικά, ο συλλογισμός πως όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι που τυχαίνει να είναι και κομματική θέση συγκεκριμένων κομμάτων τότε αυτομάτως κάνει και κομματική συζήτηση (και μάλιστα στο πλαίσιο των επιδιώξεων της συγκεκριμένης κομματικής ατζέντας) συνιστά λογική πλάνη.



anef said:


> Για το αν μπαίνω ή όχι σε διάλογο σε α-κομματικό περιβάλλον: πρώτον, αν θυμάσαι καλά, έχω συμμετάσχει σε αρκετούς «διαλόγους» εδώ μέσα, οπότε αυτοαναιρείσαι.


Δεν ξέρεις τι πά' να πει «ρητορικό ερώτημα», ε; :)


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2014)

denice said:


> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ο ΟΑΕΕ θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως πιο ελαστικός όσον αφορά στις εισφορές του και όταν πρόκειται για νέους ΕΛΕ. Είναι παράλογο να ζητάς από κάποιον που μόλις ξεκινάει να σου σκάει κάθε μήνα €320...Επίσης, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, θα έπρεπε να έχουν αναπτύξει ένα σύστημα σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι εισφορές του καθενός θα υπολογίζονταν με το πόσο έβγαλε εκείνο το μήνα. Ειδικά στις εποχές που ζούμε, που όλα είναι τόσο ρευστά, δεν μπορείς να ζητάς τόσο μεγάλες εισφορές χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου το εισόδημα του ΕΛΕ. Δεν μπορεί να τους βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο σακί - και εκείνους που το μήνα μπορεί να βγάζουν μόνο €500 και εκείνους που μπορεί να βγάζουν €1.500....that's my humble opinion...



Καλησπέρα!
Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση, είδα όμως αυτό και θα ήθελα να παραθέσω το παράδειγμα της Νορβηγίας, που έχει καπιταλιστικό(τατο) σύστημα με (φθίνoν, δυστυχώς) κοινωνικό κράτος. Εδώ, λοιπόν, άνοιξα μέσω ίντερνετ ατομική επιχείρηση ως μεταφράστρια και απέκτησα αμέσως απεριόριστη άδεια παραμονής και πλήρη κοινωνική ασφάλιση, χωρίς να πληρώνω κάποιο είδος ΟΑΕΕ. Έπρεπε να προκαταβάλω φόρο σύμφωνα με τις προβλεπόμενες (από εμένα) απολαβές μου από την επιχείρηση. Την πρόβλεψή μου είχα τη δυνατότητα να την αναπροσαρμόζω όποτε ήθελα, και πάλι μέσω ίντερνετ, κι έτσι κατέληξα να μην προκαταβάλω τίποτε. Ο φόρος είναι ενιαίος και αφορά και την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη και τον γενικό φόρο και τη σύνταξη και όλα. Δεν πληρώνεις ξεχωριστά για την ασφάλιση. Έτσι, από την πρώτη στιγμή, χωρίς να έχω δώσει τίποτα στο κράτος, τόσο εγώ όσο και το παιδί μου είχαμε τις ίδιες ιατρικές παροχές με τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες της χώρας. Σύστημα λογικό, πρακτικό και ανθρώπινο. Όποιος έχει ακούσει τι ισχύει στην Ελλάδα με τον ΟΑΕΕ δεν το πιστεύει.
Αυτά, εν συντομία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Τα διέπει η λογική που διέπει τη φαντασίωσή μου (στο #150). Ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι η Νορβηγία έχει κάποια πετρέλαια που βοηθάνε. Αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρει αυτή τη συζήτησή μας πόσο πλούσια είναι η χώρα και πόσο δίκαια μοιράζεται ο πλούτος. Το πώς δεν σπαταλιέται ο πλούτος, το πώς δεν σπαταλιούνται οι αντοχές μας, είναι κι αυτά πράγματα που μετράνε.


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2014)

Ναι, nickel, στη φαντασίωσή σου την περιγράφεις σχεδόν απόλυτα, με λίγες διαφορές.


----------



## rogne (Sep 17, 2014)

http://smed.forumotion.net/t785-topic#2013

Σημαντικό στοιχείο σχετικά με τη φορολόγηση ελεύθερου επαγγελματία σύμφωνα με τα όσα ισχύουν για τους μισθωτούς:

Στο άρθρο 12 του ν.4172/2013 προβλέπεται επί λέξει:



> ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β': ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΣΘΩΤΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΕΙΣ
> 
> Άρθρο 12
> Εισόδημα από μισθωτή εργασία και συντάξεις
> ...



Επιπλέον, σύμφωνα με την περ. 23 της παραγράφου Δ, υποπαρ. 1 περ. 2 του Άρθρου 1 του Ν.4254/2014 (με τον νόμο αυτό τροποποιήθηκε η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη για την έδρα των μπλοκάκηδων) η ισχύς των τροποποιήσεων αυτών ξεκινά από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2014.

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, όσοι δεν έχουμε ως επαγγελματική έδρα μας την κατοικία μας δεν μπορούμε να φορολογηθούμε σαν μισθωτοί. Η αλλαγή επήλθε, όπως είπαμε, με τον νόμο 4254/2014 (δεν υπήρχε στον αρχικό νόμο του 2013). Η προφανής λύση είναι να δηλώσουν όσοι συνάδελφοι πληρούν κατά τα άλλα τις προϋποθέσεις φορολόγησής τους με καθεστώς μισθωτού σαν επαγγελματική έδρα το σπίτι τους (προσοχή όμως: όχι π.χ. το σπίτι των γονιών τους, αλλά την κατοικία που όντως δηλώνουν στη φορολογική τους δήλωση), και μάλιστα έγκαιρα, ώστε να μη φορολογηθούν για το 2014 με τις επαχθείς διατάξεις για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. 

Τέλος, ο νόμος προβλέπει επίσης: "Με απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα μπορούν να προβλέπονται περαιτέρω προϋποθέσεις και να καθορίζονται όλες οι αναγκαίες λεπτομέρειες για την εφαρμογή αυτής της περίπτωσης". Ποιος ξέρει δηλαδή τι άλλο μας περιμένει στο μέλλον...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2014)

*Παράταση προθεσμίας για τις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών - προμηθευτών* (από τα _Νέα_)

Παρατείνεται, έως τις 2 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, η προθεσμία υποβολής των τριμηνιαίων καταστάσεων πελατών - προμηθευτών του πρώτου, δευτέρου και τρίτου τριμήνου του ημερολογιακού έτους 2014.

Αυτό προβλέπεται σε απόφαση της γγ Δημοσίων Εσόδων Κατερίνας Σαββαΐδου για τη διευκόλυνση της εκπλήρωσης των υποχρεώσεων των φορολογουμένων. 

Η ΓΓΔΕ διευκρινίζει ότι η ανωτέρω προθεσμία είναι καταληκτική, δεδομένου ότι, συμπίπτει με αυτή της υποβολής των καταστάσεων του τελευταίου τριμήνου του ημερολογιακού έτους 2014 και επομένως δεν δύναται να παραταθεί περαιτέρω.

Το ποια ακριβώς είναι η γραφειοκρατική αξία της συνυποβολής όλων των τριμήνων καταστάσεων μαζί (αντί π.χ. μιας συνολικής ετήσιας, έστω με κουτάκια ανά τρίμηνο) δεν μας το εξηγεί η ανακοίνωση. Προφανώς, το ηλεκτρονικό δημόσιο περιορίζεται στη μεταφορά των χειρόγραφων εντύπων σε ηλεκτρονικές φόρμες...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Ήμαρτον ρε παιδάκι μου, τι να πω... Μ' αρέσει, πάντως, που είναι σταθεροί στις αποφάσεις τους. Από τις αρχές του έτους έχουν κάνει 20 κωλοτούμπες: παρακράτηση 20% από το πρώτο σεντ και μετά πάλι πίσω στο >300, συγκεντρωτικές ανά μήνα και μετά ανά τρίμηνο και μετά ανά τρίμηνο αλλά στο τέλος του έτους. Μπράβο βρε! Εγώ πάντως έχω ήδη καταθέσει τη συγκεντρωτική του πρώτου τριμήνου και ετοιμαζόμουν να καταθέσω και του δευτέρου. Να ετοιμάζομαι ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2014)

Ελεύθερα, Όλι παιδί μου, ελεύθερα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Μερσί, Ντοκ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2014)

Δεν υπάρχουν μαγικές λύσεις όπως η... «φορολογία σε λίγες σελίδες». Το πολιτικό σύστημα, οι συντεχνίες και γιατί κανείς δεν θέλει πραγματικά να λύσει το πρόβλημα. Πώς επηρεάζει η τεχνολογία.

Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε συνεχείς αλλαγές της φορολογικής νομοθεσίας και ταυτόχρονα χιλιάδες λεπτομερείς εγκυκλίους και υπουργικές αποφάσεις. Οι πολικοί μας αφουγκραζόμενοι τη δυσαρέσκεια πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων, υπόσχονται διαρκώς φορολογικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που περιλαμβάνουν απλοποιήσεις, σταθερότητα, δικαιοσύνη και διάφορα άλλα ευχάριστα, χωρίς να αλλάζουν πρακτικώς τίποτα. Οι χιλιάδες φορολογικοί νόμοι που έχουν ψηφιστεί και οι εγκύκλιοι που έχουν εκδοθεί είναι αδιάψευστη απόδειξη της αποτυχίας του σύγχρονου ελληνικού κράτους.

Η καταμέτρησή τους μπορεί να είναι μόνο προσεγγιστική, με δεδομένο ότι η φορολογική νομοθεσία τροποποιείται διαρκώς και σε άσχετα νομοσχέδια. Το ζητούμενο όμως είναι να ανακαλύψουμε τα αίτια πίσω από το γεγονός. [...]​
Ένα άρθρο του _Κ. Μαρκάζου_ με μπόλικη ουσία. Η συνέχεια *εδώ*.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

"η περίφημη διασύνδεση των ταμειακών μηχανών με το taxis, ένα παντελώς λάθος μέτρο του οποίου την παράλειψη υλοποίησης έχουν κατακρίνει (μη γνωρίζοντες τι γράφουν) ακόμα και αξιόλογοι δημοσιογράφοι."

Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν εξηγεί και αυτός γιατί το λέει αυτό. Πάντως στη Γαλλία που πήγα δεν μου έδιναν απόδειξη σε φούρνους και άλλα τέτοια μαγαζιά. Και ρώτησα τη φουρνάρισσα και τελικά μου έδωσε, αλλά μου είπε ότι ο έλεγχος γίνεται με σύνδεση της ταμειακής της με το εκεί Τάξις. Ποια είναι η δική σας εμπειρία από το εξωτερικό;

Edit: Πάντως, παρά την εξαγγελία, δεν μιλάει και τόσο πολύ για "τα αίτια πίσω από το γεγονός".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

Μεταξύ άλλων (στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας) και κωδικοποίηση των φορολογικών διατάξεων:

http://www.publicrevenue.gr/kpi/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Παράταση συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών - προμηθευτών έτους 2014 μέχρι 30.9.2015 (από Taxheaven)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί κάπου (ζητώ συγγνώμη αν ναι), αλλά μήπως γνωρίζετε τι χρειάζεται για έκδοση βιβλιαρίου ασθενείας από τον ΟΑΕΕ;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.oaee.gr/astheneia.asp?catasth_id=180&cat_id=0


----------



## rogne (Feb 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παράταση συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών - προμηθευτών έτους 2014 μέχρι 30.9.2015 (από Taxheaven)



Πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν καταργούνται αυτές...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2015)

rogne said:


> Πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν καταργούνται αυτές...


Αυτό ήθελα να γράψω κι εγώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έπρεπε να το σκεφτώ μόνος μου, αλλά ποτέ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την επικαιροποίηση αυτών των ιστοσελίδων...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2015)

Πάρε να τους ρωτήσεις, καλού κακού, γιατί εμένα κάθε φορά με κοροϊδεύουν όταν τους λέω ότι τα βρήκα στη σελίδα τους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.capital.gr/story/3024578


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Ζαζ, αυτό δεν αφορά μπλοκάκηδες χωρίς προσωπική εταιρεία όμως, ας είναι σαφές. (Ή όχι;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

Ναι, εταιρίες γενικότερα (προσωπικές, κεφαλαιουχικές, αστικές κλπ).


----------

